# Share your artwork!!



## syymphonatic

I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this, but there's no specific art forum anymore, and I vaguely remember you mentioning that art threads are welcome in here, chrissie. 

anyway, yeah, share your personal art creations in here!! we should keep it *critique* free unless otherwise noted by the poster... remember that comments and critiques are different guys.  and play nice (although this isn't the lounge, so it should be fine).
post your paintings, drawings, graphics, photos, etc... all of it!! i'd love to see what you guys come up with. 

this is an old painting from high school painting 1, acrylic on canvas. it's been in my gallery for awhile, but i don't have much else uploaded yet:





here's another high school project:





and a more recent late night endeavor:


----------



## alasdairm

from my headless dinosaurs collection:












alasdair


----------



## chrissie

thanks for starting this thread!    art threads are always welcome.


i haven't done much work outside of work, but here's a flyer i did somewhat recently


----------



## justsomeguy

very nice flier chrissie! very gritty, and such 

i wish i had cool projects like music events, etc, at my work....


----------



## Phool312

nice work chrissie


----------



## elemenohpee

I really like that first one sympho
here's some of my stuff:
Thsi ones an ambigram I made for my t-shirt company Miasma, says the same thing upsidedown:




And a self-referencing t-shirt design:




this one's based on the golden spiral:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love sculpture but haven't really had achance to do it since high school.  I'm looking into getting a kiln for myself.  Here's some stuff I did in hs tho:


----------



## chrissie

digging the ambigram and the gritty golden spiral


----------



## mariacallas

Ink (3.0 gelpen/pilot techpen)  drawing on watercolor paper





Watercolor on bristol (kind of unifinished! lol)





A doodle (ink and watercolor) I did of a rather misshapen dragonfly last 2002!


----------



## mariacallas

Hahahah and just for fun....my very first Tinkertoy machine! lol


----------



## Khadijah

Chrissie I got that font. i love it. 

I would post in here, but theres a lot of shit in my gallery and i dont know if people really wanna see the same old shit or whatever but Ill post a couple that are from the back pages of the gallery that no one looked at recently. I got a lot of shit so i dont wanna post liek 60 things at once ill just do little by little.

So heres my Non Computer Art installment all  basically the same style of shit


----------



## Dtergent

Nice work guys

I just feel like a kid doing crafts. That's all.










Old









I've made other things... but I'm lazy to scan and they're usually on the margins of official memos


----------



## syymphonatic

lacey, i LOVE that last one!!! CC, your first one is sweet too :D i love pen and ink work. and elemenope (sorry bad spelling!) that golden spiral looks excellent.


----------



## Kul69

Yeah, really nice stuff Lacey

I just threw this together real quick for this thread actually, had been too long since I opened photoshop


----------



## Khadijah

#1
Symph that is truly a fuckin awesome painting (the o ne with the trees) i love the shit outta it man, awesome use of color and it just feels surreal like a misty forest would.

#2
Dtergent ive said it before in your gallery but thats some awesome detail doodling you do there. it reminds me of those complex beautiful henna tatoos they do in india.

#3
CC I seen that witch one before and said it was cool, but its still real fuckin cool.











This is one of my favorite ones that i ever done. its really old. frm when i was like 16.





This ones also mad old.

Next ill put up some happy shit so i dont be gettin all raw in here.


----------



## elemenohpee

lacey, I really dig tat last one from your first post


----------



## DigitalDuality

lacey... all of your work is utterly amazing


----------



## rm-rf

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> Hahahah and just for fun....my very first Tinkertoy machine! lol





awesome. the professor that teaches all the comp sci graphics courses at my school always used tinker toys for visual examples. hed make these elaborate polygons and simulate rotations and such to them around a tinker toy XY/YZ plane. was always entertaining. 


My shit is pretty much all in my gallery, most of that is stuff for school which i put a half assed effort into. I do a lot of artwork at my job but in a manner of hours, it just gets sent to a DI and printed and shipped out and i never see it again. Sux that a good portion of my artwork are in OpenGL and thus are .exe files, so cant really post those hehe.

crappy shit


----------



## FR4C74L_M47H*.*.*.

Sorry if I posted too much stuff. Symph, that forest painting is one of the most beautiful paintings I've ever seen...




			
				THE WOOD said:
			
		

> Sux that a good portion of my artwork are in OpenGL and thus are .exe files, so cant really post those hehe.
> 
> crappy shit



Do you 3d model? Are you working on a game? I really want to see what you've got as I've seen your other work. Can't you just use printscreen and paste to take a screeen capture?

[edited for response to wood]


----------



## rm-rf

^ hey man i dig a lot of your artwork! that very top one, the purple dude, my one friend has a bong and the first chamber looks exactly like that guy (its shaped that way intentionally). Also that wierd thing with the eyeballs and exposed brain (says intergalactic photographer) is totally wicked.

yes i am spending the summer developing a game. word on the street has it it will be bluelight themed. However, im developing it with the allegro api, and not OpenGL. Im pretty much drawing all the artwork in adobe illustrator and photoshop, but artwork and sound are the last stages in the pipeline and wont be finished probably till late July, early August. 

A screenshot of my OpenGL stuff would be kind of dumb (allthough they are in my gallery too i think), because the focus is on dynamic applications and interactivity, and not visual asthetics (it could be, i just choose not to because im lazy). Also you would need the glut32.dll file to run them, which isnt a big deal (its free on the opengl site), but i imagine no one on here has it so nothing would run in the first place. So a basic print screen would just look like some funky shapes on screen, cant tell how interactive it is and all. Ill take a screenshot of a program I made that draws a TIE fighter in perspective and 3 orthagonal projections, and allows the user to move the TIE around in some projections and rotate it in others. The graphics are quite simple, the implimentation is not. 

Still its a heavily underappreciated form of art, and I tend to blab extensively about it to try and get this area of computer graphics some attention .


----------



## rm-rf

^ love it. is that colored pencil?


----------



## elemenohpee

hahaha thats disturbing mzfluffy.  how did you do the pink grid on the side?


----------



## rm-rf

this is what im talkin bout fractal

1024 x 768
http://i.bluelight.ru/g//504/openGLTIEFight.jpg







weerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggghhhhhhhzzzzzzzrrrrrooooorrrt [tie fighter engine noise]


----------



## ego_loss

I did these ages ago. I actualy forgot entirely about them until I was digging through a long-forgotten directory on my HD.


----------



## mariacallas

I love these :
I want one Dtergent!




Super cute




Wonderful detail!!!!!! i love this 




and i looooooooooove the whimsical quality and detail of Fluffys drawing!!!


----------



## syymphonatic

i remember that one 

heres a doodle:





...turned into a painting:





and this is just stupid but i'm still in love with it, hahah:


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

syymphonatic i love your first one


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

i like this one


----------



## Mazey

[/IMG]

painted coconuts from my tree...


----------



## mariacallas

^^^^^ soooo cute!!!!!! are those just the husks?


----------



## rm-rf

dtergent i think id have to eat your artwork




>



i love this


----------



## Mazey




----------



## mariacallas

Flower 




Poster I did for my moms art exhibit


----------



## rm-rf

Mazey said:
			
		

>



is it me, or is that thing look like a total good-vibes machine?


----------



## syymphonatic

*bump* (pg 3!!)


----------



## AmorRoark

The pill cd reminds me of one of my favorite photos from a good friend:






square nipple


----------



## rm-rf

^ hooray for "Square Nipple"

I love nothing more than digital-interactive art!


----------



## doofqueen

This was my major art piece at uni. Had to do a portrait in 6 pieces. (each one in a diferent medium) I chose to do each one a different colour while others in class made theirs realistic with skin tones etc and i wanted to make it off centred and made a board to put them all on. I'm pretty new to art and am just learning 

That left hand corner one is actually my 1st set of dreads 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v415/WickedAngel78/Bigart.jpg

^^^ eekkkk sorry thats really big so i'll just include the link

and here is one so you can see detail and i'm in it so you can see how big it is. Not really my best look but ummm anyway....


----------



## forgotten

Mazey said:
			
		

>



OMG! I want that!


----------



## Brownz




----------



## syymphonatic

impressive


----------



## elemenohpee

the circle of life


----------



## rm-rf

http://i.bluelight.ru/g//510/DrumAndBass1.jpg

^ Link to the big size. 






did this today. took a few hours but i think its pretty badass, gonna make a poster out of it if i can convince my boss to let me do it for cheap.


----------



## ninjaupthere

...


----------



## Fawkes

This was a project in my Fundamentals of Design class that consisted of four drawings or illustrations. We had to work within the confines of choosing an animal and each drawing was to stay in the original form of the animal. I chose an Angler Fish, mainly for it's shock value and interesting form. Please be aware that these are not-so-great photographs of a not-so-great photocopy. The original piece is on display at the school. 

The first drawing is a form study executed in graphite on Bristol board.






The second is a concept drawing in graphite on Bristol board. The idea is to link the creature with another object or animal, or in this case, plant. For instance, I chose a Venus flytrap because of the resemblance of teeth and it's similar nature as a predator.






The third drawing was to be a logo and the fourth was a gesture drawing. The logo was done with a very fine brush and India ink on Bristol board. I'm not all that fond of the completed piece. The gesture drawing was created with a shark's tooth and seashell dipped in India Ink on tracing paper and then pasted to Bristol board.


----------



## (Wordy)

Wow, there's some very, very impressive stuff here! So much talent on BL...


----------



## rm-rf

wow future pig your drawing is superb


----------



## Patey

Yay for graffiti!












Just a few randoms.


----------



## YEUX




----------



## QuestionEverything

Hmmm, I am putting an image in a post for the first time ... let us see if this works ... 

These are all scans of the slides from my portfolio - the artwork is all mostly too large to be scanned and I don't have a digital camera - so yeah, the quality is shit but you can get an idea.

So glad I saw this thread!  Great work in here from everyone!!


----------



## QuestionEverything

Here are a couple more if anyone cares to see


----------



## mariacallas

^^^wow those are good Question Everything. Yeux and Futurepig......those are awesome!!! Just the kind of art that grabs me immediately


----------



## rm-rf

thats awesome

http://i.bluelight.ru/g//510/medium/Techno_Poster.jpg


----------



## doofqueen

QE - wow!


----------



## undead

whoa! i didnt even realize this thread existed! and btw... there are alot of great artists on BL!

heres some of mine:


----------



## undead

and i couldnt get more than 10 images... so heres 2 more hehe...


----------



## SA

ryanlaughlin:

#2 reminds me of DD; #8 of junglejuice  

can I ask why you have an accent on the second "e" in Sergei?

Good work!



QE: very nice!

YEUX: one of my friends paints just like you. Needless to say, I like!


----------



## undead

hehe... oddly enough SA... #2 is me (when i had a goatee) and #8 is also me (with a full beard). they're both self portraits hehehe. and yes you may ask... the answer lies within.

hehe ok ok... no its because i was just learning russian when i drew this and my comprehension of accents and what not were not 100% accurate at the time (not that they are 100% still or anything hehe). and thank you btw.


----------



## elemenohpee

I love your style RL.  But as much as I like graffiti, the second from the bottom in your first post is still my favorite


----------



## glitterbizkit

wow... I'm impressed by the artists in this thread..

The only artwork that I have photos of are already in my gallery, but here they are again:


Painting that I did for school a few years ago, acrylic on board as are all the paintings in this post:








This is my favourite paintings of the ones I've done the past few years, an autumn fairy:







painted this for my flatmate for christmas:







this was done a night a few years ago.. the pose of the couple embracing is stolen from the cover of "One Hundred Years of Solitude", my favourite book:







"The Sun's Consort""







The idea for this was developed one lazy day at school years ago. I love it :







Shiva again:


----------



## undead

^^^ nice paintings! i like the teddy drawing alot too hehehe.

this is a work in progress:


----------



## doofqueen

^^^ you are fantastic

and awww wow i love your autumn fairy glitter :D


----------



## Slay

glitterbizkit said:
			
		

> wow... I'm impressed by the artists in this thread..
> 
> The only artwork that I have photos of are already in my gallery, but here they are again:
> 
> 
> Painting that I did for school a few years ago, acrylic on board as are all the paintings in this post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favourite paintings of the ones I've done the past few years, an autumn fairy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painted this for my flatmate for christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was done a night a few years ago.. the pose of the couple embracing is stolen from the cover of "One Hundred Years of Solitude", my favourite book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Sun's Consort""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea for this was developed one lazy day at school years ago. I love it :



heyy these are awesome


----------



## littlepanda




----------



## rm-rf

glitterb ur top one kicks mountains of ass!


----------



## mariacallas

The fruits of my shroomed weekend.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Everyone here does such wonderful work!  I'm so envious.  I can't draw a straight line with a ruler.  8) 

I do, however, love needle/thread art (cross stitching, embroidery, sewing) and I occasionally paint/decoupage boxes, ect.  I thought I'd share my latest completed needlework project.  When it's "finished", it will be a decorative pillow type thing that you hang from a doorknob.  

Sorry if the pic's a bit large, I can resize if needed, but it helps to show the detail.


----------



## stillbeing

crystal callas - COOL pic !  looks like you were productive and had fun too.


----------



## QuestionEverything

3 step project for my color class - value study, chroma study, then a combination of both.  A 2-D border design
















An ok still life from painting class


----------



## syymphonatic

for my 3D class, the project was to take something small and make it big to scale.
so here's my 4.5'+ plug, made of cardboard, posterboard, foam, tape, and lots and lots of hot glue.


----------



## stillbeing

THAT   is  cool !


----------



## rm-rf

damn that plug is totally awesome


----------



## shutterbug

i love that plug...i hope you keep it on display full-time


----------



## doofqueen

ryan - yours pics didn't load last time i looked i this thread (dial up) but wow your stuff is so realistic. You are very talented. I wish i could draw so beautifully like that


----------



## FoxxyLady

i dont have a scanner so these were taken from my digital camera
up until recently i havent done many people just cartoons so dont hate on me too bad 
stripper w/boa





cute panties





tim and alexis





random person





leo dicaprio(from when i was in high school  )





a few I did for my daughter
pocahontas




todd -fox and the hound




copper-fox and the hound




the beast


----------



## FoxxyLady

needless to say all the art is awesome! i love the fairies in this one.




			
				glitterbizkit said:
			
		

> wow... I'm impressed by the artists in this thread..
> 
> The only artwork that I have photos of are already in my gallery, but here they are again:
> 
> 
> Painting that I did for school a few years ago, acrylic on board as are all the paintings in this post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favourite paintings of the ones I've done the past few years, an autumn fairy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painted this for my flatmate for christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was done a night a few years ago.. the pose of the couple embracing is stolen from the cover of "One Hundred Years of Solitude", my favourite book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Sun's Consort""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea for this was developed one lazy day at school years ago. I love it :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiva again:


----------



## ornery_hipster

Here's an old meth drawing of my boyfriend's. I plan to get it was a tattoo except have it more symmetrical. I think it's awesome. His name is Talking Bear Teacup.


----------



## elemenohpee

sorry to be tardy to the party, but i love that plug sympho


----------



## mariacallas

An MS Paint picture of my manager. Very accurate.


----------



## alasdairm

it's just a simple doodle but i looked at this for a while today and remembered how much i liked it:






alasdair


----------



## elemenohpee

^^is that a tattoo?


----------



## alasdairm

yes - it started as a doodle and ended up on my arm 

alasdair


----------



## elemenohpee

good stuff, when I get a tattoo its definitely going to be something I've designed.  It just makes it that much more personal.  Glad to see you're still enjoying yours


----------



## lazyvegan

*Post pictures of your ART!!*

my art these days is music, but i dabbled in graf during my jailbait years, always legal stuff, but i was never really very good...






i've been known to build stages for local bm events when i'm inspired. lousy picture, and you can't really see the blinky star flowers, but they are el-wired and hooked up to a light sequencer and rotate and change color...i think they're neato....those spirals are like 10' tall and took forever to make, even if they look like crap in this pic...






and the following year i built a 12' icosohederon with 5 tarps coming off each side...it was of course all blinky at night....burn barrel in the middle, and a stage off to the side...


----------



## rm-rf

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=254648&highlight=artwork


----------



## lazyvegan

well that's what you get when you move the thread. no art forum, and i searched here first...oh well...move it...


----------



## rm-rf

at least the shit youve made kicks ass


----------



## orbital_forest

not a pro artist or anything,but i love to doodle.


----------



## SA

^
Those are excellent doodles, orbital_forest. You tshould ake your doodles to canvas one of these days. I bet you won't be disappointed.


----------



## axl blaze

like lazyvegan, my art is strictly musical these days.

unless I can find a good comic book artist to hook up with...


----------



## rm-rf

^ start your own. there is a near infinite amount of space online in which to host your comics.


----------



## justsomeguy

i am going to be moving all my paintings / drawings from this semester home from school after critiques.

then i'll have to find a digital camera.

then i will once again be the gallery whore from yore


----------



## axl blaze

THE WOOD said:
			
		

> ^ start your own. there is a near infinite amount of space online in which to host your comics.



my point was I need an artist. and not just any artist... if he was doing my books I am going to be way too picky.


----------



## L2R

we should team up on the writing jim. but we'd still need a scratcher.


----------



## acausal

Not sure if people would call this art.


----------



## Doppelganger

orbital forest: I really like the last one. I wish my imagination could comprehend the detail of something more inventive than stick figures .


----------



## orbital_forest

thanks doppelganger and sillyalien! the only problem with me and drawing is i never have the patience to finish a drawing unless ive taken uppers.


----------



## junglejuice

---> second opinion to be merged with:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=254648

Thanks

:D


----------



## lazyvegan

^^^ some of my martial ART for you....nazi..


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I dont have any flicks of shit thats up, just paper.


----------



## lazyvegan

^^ pieces not paper DP....


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

they are peices yes, but they are on paper.  i was saying that i dont have any flicks of peices that I have up


----------



## lazyvegan

and i was saying you need to posts some pics of actual pieces, not pieces on and/or of paper...geesh....why do you have to be so difficult??....


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

and i was saying....

lol j/p


----------



## syymphonatic

i love graffiti art, that stuff up there and on the page before is sweet!! nice work guys, even if you say it's not that good... better than most of the crap sprayed all over the place where i live.


me and my friend trey finger and splatter painted this the other night while more than slightly intoxicated. we used acrylic housepaint (that stuff takes forever to wash off! ). i'm normally not all about pollock-style work, but this w as ridiculously fun and it actually looks pretty effin sweet.  it's about the size of a fridge, ~3'x5' ...sorry it's a camera phone picture so there's not as much detail as i'd like...


----------



## Patey

Some random Paint Shop Pro artwor that I did recently. 






















As you can see I get very bored.


----------



## glitterbizkit

Newest one, painted this for my boyfriend as a Christmas present...  he loves the colour green and he loves big boobs.  I was pretty happy with this, did it in about two hours, on canvas.






Any feedback or advice on how I could improve it or anything? (I won't have much time, I have to give it to him tomorrow, but it would be good to know anyway for future works)


----------



## FiatFlux

^change the curvature on the bottom of the lower bewb, maybe throw in a shoulder and the hint of an arm on the bottom right hand side to ground the picture? she looks like she is floating a little bit, and uhm, maybe this is just me, but without some form of grounding, it looks a little bit phallic :D


----------



## acausal

GB, all your images are awesome... your use of color in them is awesome.. it just draws the eyes- and it's comfortable to take in.


----------



## acausal




----------



## doofqueen

here are my favorite pieces from my 2nd art class at uni 





















and some sketches


----------



## rm-rf

acausal said:
			
		

>




jewish? i like it!


----------



## rm-rf

project for a digital medium class...i really had no plan or direction whatsoever for this, and the assignment really only fell under the constraints of "self portrait." smoked some buds, copied and pasted, clipped, and blended.


----------



## AmorRoark

I can't imagine a better interpretation of "self-portrait" (except maybe adding some skulls being crushed or something). Awesome job!


----------



## (Wordy)

That's a really haunting image, acausal... amazing!

doofqueen, it makes sense that you're a visual artist as well as a poet - your poems are always visually (as well as emotionally) vivid. 

And THE WOOD, you're obviously into your 3D shooters? Definitely one of the most colourful self-portraits I've seen (bud-boosted or otherwise).


----------



## YOESH!

here is something fairly recent


----------



## glitterbizkit

^^ Is that Mike back again?   I like the above piece anyway.

I really want to get started painting again...  As it is now it only happens once in a blue moon, I blame it on lack of inspiration but I'm probably just lazy.

Here's a piece I did back when I was taking Art at school, it's "The Transformation of Scylla", if anyone knows of the Greek myth about the witch Circe transforming the nymph Scylla into a monster by pouring poison into the waters where she used to bathe.  









> maybe this is just me, but without some form of grounding, it looks a little bit phallic



You're right!   Ah well.


----------



## YOESH!

ya it's me. Nice to see you around


----------



## psychedelicious

i was really digging on tyrannosaurus rex's tunes while shroomin so i got to a-drawin and came up with this






/\which was then digitally illlustrated\/







this one's a link as it is quite large
http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs10/i/2006/096/b/a/purple_pipe_dream_by_spencerm.jpg

another bigun
http://ic3.deviantart.com/fs12/f/2006/341/f/3/eat_it_by_spencerm.jpg


----------



## chrissie




----------



## doofqueen

(Wordy) said:
			
		

> doofqueen, it makes sense that you're a visual artist as well as a poet - your poems are always visually (as well as emotionally) vivid.



oh thankyou, thats lovely of you to say 

psyh - love the mushrooms! :D


----------



## acausal

Just something I did for class and later realized there was "a little more to it"....

84 Rays.. look up the number 84 


I also meant it to look like some kind of mushroom/tree/star/starseed/starseed mandala... as I'm inclined to highlight such aspects of life... because...

Thanks for the comments on my image before... check out Exploration Of The Tree for some strung out psychedelic insights. I haven't finished the site yet.... and it will be a lot clearer, and look better, when I'm done.

Wood... that image really gets me-- I grew up with so much FPS play that sometimes I feel like my brain pruned itself exclusively for that kind of thing. One of my friends said I was half video game.. haha.


----------



## acausal

psychedelicious said:
			
		

> i was really digging on tyrannosaurus rex's tunes while shroomin so i got to a-drawin and came up with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\which was then digitally illlustrated\/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one's a link as it is quite large
> http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs10/i/2006/096/b/a/purple_pipe_dream_by_spencerm.jpg
> 
> another bigun
> http://ic3.deviantart.com/fs12/f/2006/341/f/3/eat_it_by_spencerm.jpg



I like


----------



## psychedelicious

thanks acausal and doofqueen!

i dig your site acausal


----------



## rm-rf

psychedelicious, urs is the kind that i would purchase and frame and hang on my wall. those are incredible!


----------



## acausal

Simple I Ching Hexagram


----------



## psychedelicious

THE WOOD said:
			
		

> psychedelicious, urs is the kind that i would purchase and frame and hang on my wall. those are incredible!




wow, that means a LOT. thanks man. sorry for the late reply, i forgot about this topic!

here's my latest, a bit of a departure from the drugged out stuff: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/48679761/

my full gallery of the moment [i'm always deleting shit which i am not pleased with ]: http://spencerm.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## gutstains

here's a few





























anddd here's my photo panel for my senior year of high school photoshow (last year)


----------



## psychedelicious

nice photos, gutstains


----------



## gutstains

psychedelicious said:
			
		

> nice photos, gutstains



thank youuu, i really love your pieces as well.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

> 84 Rays.. look up the number 84



84 lumber?






haha does this count as art?


----------



## FiatFlux

here's  a watercolor & chalk pastel work in progress. it's about to get a lot more fucked up once this layer dries & i can spray it with some fixative. it's not the greatest photo either, i took it indoors at night.






edit: here's a slightly better one with flash


----------



## glitterbizkit

^^^ love it!!!


----------



## psychedelicious

looks badass fiat


----------



## psychedelicious

here's a wip, any suggestions or ideas? i'm drawing a blank after a couple hours on it, which usually means i will not finish....


http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/571/inyourhandgi3.jpg


----------



## jam uh weezy

^i'd make another hand, this one a closed fist, on the opposite site, maybe clenching something symbolyzing the antithesis of peace on earth...I dunno just a thought cause you asked. I like it though.

I was gonna post some of my shit, but after seeing all this great artwork I'm thinking damn there's no way i'm gonna embarass myself haha.


----------



## FiatFlux

psychedelicious, personally i like the way that you developed the hand, with the haute-illustrator shading but the arm that the hand is attached to looks out of place because it doesn't share any dimensionality, it's very flat and when you have it curved up in that psychedelic manor (maybe not psychedelic but at least non-representational), you need to have something other than color to tie it into the hand because right now it looks neither background nor foreground, it's just sort of there.

personally, i don't think that you need another hand in there to balance it, but i do think that you could add a suggestion of something to the upper right hand corner just for compositions sake to make your eye move around the image better, lest it be totemic, as it is now.

edit: forgot to say, you should at least develop the wrist in the drawing more because now it's like hand --> arm not hand --> wrist --> arm


----------



## psychedelicious

I'd do more with this, along the lines of what you guys suggested, fiat and jamuhweezy, but I got bored with this far too quickly >.>

here's what I ended up with:
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/49098802/


----------



## illusion25

damn nice pics


----------



## syymphonatic

yeah psych those pieces rule  i would also hang them on my wall!!


this is a photo of my boyfriend... that i shot, processed, and printed (then scanned). motherfucker was hard to get the color filters tweaked just right. but here it is.


----------



## psychedelicious

thx guys



that's an awesome photo, syymphonatic. hues are perfect!


----------



## ladyinthesky

not under the influence


----------



## undead

i guess this could go in the share your artwork thread. at work we've been trying to get NEW dollies (hand carts, two wheelers whatever you want to call them) for months and months and they wont fucking send us new ones so me and this other dude took it upon ourselves to make our dollies way sweeter. the green one on the left is what they look like... the one on the right is the one i did. we made stencils and uses spray paint to do them. he did a jaguar one today, but it wasnt dry and it was still unassembled when i left work. mine was done.


----------



## pennywise

Just for fun!


----------



## QuestionEverything

These are some of my drawings, I've always preferred painting but am starting to get into this more.

Charcoal Reduction






Graphite






Graphite






Charcoal Reduction


----------



## AlphaCharlieID

This is what i do at "work"


----------



## AlphaCharlieID




----------



## xcidium

^^^^ What'd you do them in? They're awesome.


----------



## pennywise

^yeah they are! 

What medium(s) are they?


----------



## psychedelicious

sick stuff guys


----------



## RockWell




----------



## ego_loss

syymphonatic said:
			
		

> yeah psych those pieces rule  i would also hang them on my wall!!
> 
> 
> this is a photo of my boyfriend... that i shot, processed, and printed (then scanned). motherfucker was hard to get the color filters tweaked just right. but here it is.




Was that with your land camera!?

If so, that's outstanding.


----------



## shutterbug

AlphaCharlieID said:
			
		

> This is what i do at "work"



wow.  those are really cool...i especially love the top one


----------



## syymphonatic

ego_loss said:
			
		

> Was that with your land camera!?
> 
> If so, that's outstanding.



no, just my trusty pentax k1000... i'm in a photography class finally, so i get to make all my own prints


----------



## ego_loss

I found the original. high resolution versions of the shit I posted on page 1...

I did all of these from scratch in Photoshop 4.0 (before things like layer effects and vector capabilities were added) using nothing but the native filters, tools and functions. Spent about an hour or so on each one... at work. Spent the most time working on textures. Each one went through dozens of revisions and overhauls until I did something that just looked "right".











^^
^^
The thumb print and type look a lot better in this one

and a couple that I don't think I've posted before:




^^
^^
This is quite possibly one of my favorite bits.
(click on it to see it fullsize... it looks a lot better)





^^
^^
I also did all of these back when Apple first introduced OSX, and when everyone in the Photoshop world was trying to reproduce the Aqua look. I actually came up with these techniques all on my own.





^^
^^
This was from back when I spent a lot of time using alhpa channels and layer blending modes to make the best textures that I could. I made a shit-ton of really cool tiled textures to use on my desktop, but I lost all of them a long time ago. The martini glass icon was from a font I made from a sharpy scribble of my own handwriting.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I don't have any artistic talent outside of writing,so here's my friend's work instead. Her name is Bethany Marchman and the girl has got skills!


----------



## fizzle

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> I don't have any artistic talent outside of writing,so here's my friend's work instead. Her name is Bethany Marchman and the girl has got skills!



Those are awesome, what is the media? I cant tell if they are paintings or some kind of digital media, but either way they're really good.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

She paints. Oil on canvas,I believe.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

i use to love drawing, but now i play music
those are old stuff, about 10 year old...




^at that time i was crazy




^depress




^under the influence




^i kept my sense of humor




^through the psychedelia 




and the doors...

 hope you enjoyed it


----------



## doofqueen

wow that first pic is amazing for a 10 year old. Thats a wicked drawing


----------



## ego_loss

^^
Seriously!?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

doofqueen said:
			
		

> wow that first pic is amazing for a 10 year old. Thats a wicked drawing




I'm pretty sure he was saying that the DRAWINGS were ten years old,if I know my english correctly. Great drawings,by the way.


----------



## doofqueen

oops.... my heads in the clouds these days... sorry 

Still like that first pic though, lots of emotion in it


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

"for a 10 year old", na i was 18 at the time of that first pic (10 years ago in israel), im happy you like it  





^this is when i was maybe 6




^and that maybe 8




^a picture of me in my laboratory when i was 20, i was a samicologue




^a walk in winter with the sun


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

syymphonatic said:
			
		

>


^thats my favorite in this thread

after rechecking out this thread this one stood out more, 




loved it


----------



## doofqueen

i didn't mean anything bad by it! I really liked it and was impressed that it was done by a ten year old. I'm sorry i misread...


----------



## TALLY

this is a little graffiti mural i drew






This is a robot i never finished






 this is a random doodle i did






this is part of a collage i made


----------



## QuestionEverything

*Cockroaches anyone?*

Tally I like that last piece, I'd like to see the whole thing.

This is similar to the fish project posted earlier in this thread.  My 'animal' was a cockroach. 

First step - realistic rendering - still have a few tweaks to do.






Second step - essence






Third step is a digital design with typography and decorative patterning elements.  It's not done yet.

Last step - conceptual piece.  Mine has to do with the contrast of the beautiful and repulsive, the waste of one species providing the life for another, etc.  Yes, that's a real cockroach in there.


----------



## TALLY

^ I wish i still had the whole collage. I made it back when i was in High School.  The whole thing together circled around my whole room.   I know I still have a few sections around somewhere and i will post them.


----------



## fizzle

an island I painted for a school assignment





Another school assignment, if it looks at all familiar its because we were supposed to take a picture from a famous artist then choose just a small portion of it and paint it, resizing it and changing it slightly to make it original. I believe I took this one from a Dalí painting, which he took from another artists work, of a husband and wife, and his is like a modern art version of the wife eating the husband, but they are in the form of rocks. What you see here in mine would be the wife rock. Its a very odd painting, but so is most of his stuff, but I thought it was cool looking.


----------



## sc4t

you guys are really talented

unfortunately i failed art

...all of my life


----------



## fizzle

^ Aww, that cant be true. It isnt possible to fail art. All you do is change something into something else. You can put a dot on paper and could argue that its art :D Like the guy who took a urinal and called it art. Really its just all in the name or description. He called it "The Fountain"  Clever, if you ask me.


----------



## shutterbug

^ marcel duchamp


----------



## EbowTheLetter

chrissie said:
			
		

>




 "Was this the face that launch'd a thousand ships And burnt the topless towers of Ilium? Sweet Helen, make me immortal with a kiss."

First thought when I saw this. . .had to look up the exact quote!

:-D


----------



## fizzle

shutterbug said:
			
		

> ^ marcel duchamp


Thank you  I can never remember his name, but I know the piece, I guess I didnt even think of looking his name up.


----------



## cletus

Inspired by my first Led Zep fueled ketamine experience in a green & purple/red lava lamp lit room. 






1280 version here!


----------



## fizzle

Another school assignment, we had to draw something in dots...


----------



## VerbalTruist

Nothin like a bunch of art class assignments in one thread... woo hoo! Blah I give up.

(And this is not jealousy talking I think that this is wholly stupid.)

There I said it.


----------



## QuestionEverything

Is artwork done for class assignments not still artwork?


----------



## syymphonatic

euphoricnod said:
			
		

> Nothin like a bunch of art class assignments in one thread... woo hoo! Blah I give up.
> 
> (And this is not jealousy talking I think that this is wholly stupid.)
> 
> There I said it.




why? if we posted the same thing, and didn't specify it as school work, would you still think it was "wholly stupid?" why aren't people allowed to share pieces that they are proud of that happened to be done in school? why would it make you give up? do you have any logical reasoning behind your statement that school projects are "wholly stupid?" how is it any different from work done outside of school?


that was wholly stupid of you to say. why would you even look in here? DUH.


----------



## pennywise

euphoricnod said:
			
		

> Nothin like a bunch of art class assignments in one thread... woo hoo! Blah I give up.
> 
> (And this is not jealousy talking I think that this is wholly stupid.)
> 
> There I said it.



Actually I think the school assignments are pretty damn good artwork. I like MZ_Thizzle's dot piece. 

WTF are you talking about, man?


----------



## fizzle

^^ Thanks :D


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

some of my artwork have been done in class
its a great place to draw, you have a table and some time to loose, specially if its a math or french class....


----------



## tribal girl

CletusVanDow said:
			
		

> Inspired by my first Led Zep fueled ketamine experience in a green & purple/red lava lamp lit room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1280 version here!



I REALLY like that. It reminds me of the kind of visuals I got when I did acid and ketamine. 

Nice %)


----------



## cletus

^Cheers TG 

I was quite chuffed the way it turned out, because it was near as hell to what I was getting off the ket et al.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

done yesterday, I'm on a 2 week vacation, lots of free time 
usually i draw maybe once a month, but its fun to know i don't loose all my skill like i would if i didn't play music more than once a month...
actually it seems like i'm getting better! %) hehe


----------



## doofqueen

^ thats lovely


----------



## frizzantik




----------



## ladyinthesky




----------



## Damien

I don't care. Rip em up!


----------



## Damien

Frizzantic and Thizzle those are Great! They bring pleasure to my eyes.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I like yours ladyinthesky! I need to start drawing again!


----------



## Mazey

a coconut i painted to look like a taxicab...


----------



## katmeow

^ That's awesome.

Very unique


----------



## Damien

Cousin's wedding.





Attempt at vintage:










Messing around with a strobe light:


----------



## fizzle

Mazey thats so cute! Very clever, especially the wheels and lights.

Damien, you do good work. I really like the wedding and vintage ones.


----------



## Damien

Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## naptownhiphopist




----------



## Damien

^...... :sigh: :speechless:


----------



## fizzle

naptown, can you come graffiti my town?

The top one is my favorite.


----------



## naptownhiphopist

the west coast is oh so far away! i'll be back out there sometime in 08 though. two of my mentors live in the bay area though so i know there is some good work to be found, you just gotta know where to look


----------



## TALLY

naptownhiphopist said:
			
		

>



Damn Son!  

Much props.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

another one..


----------



## delta_9

Looking good, tally%)


----------



## naptownhiphopist

^^^its a quotation of what i posted, actually. but thanks.


----------



## moosedog

[edit: link fixed (wrong url was being used)]


----------



## QuestionEverything

^ place img tags around your link like this:  {img}linkhere{/img} only use the square brackets, or use the img button and place the url in the pop up box.

I like that though.  Can you give some details about it?  It looks to be a collage to me.


----------



## wesmdow

^ my latest skateboard prototype =).

one of my friends is gonna take me out tagging next week, i cant wait!!!


----------



## SA

Every artist has a signature. Hands seem to be yours, wesmdow, as I've seen you incorporate them into most of your pieces. Nice work.


----------



## thujone

some awesome shit..



			
				naptownhiphopist said:
			
		

>



dude how long did this TAKE?!   niiice

this is a celtic piece im workin on right now... bit of a pita since it's small and space restricting, still need to add more depth and refinement then sand it out nice n smooth before staining


----------



## L2R

wes, that's real nice, man.


----------



## naptownhiphopist

thujone said:
			
		

> some awesome shit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude how long did this TAKE?!   niiice




thanks! it took about 4 hours, in the dead of winter, in the middle of the night.


----------



## undead

wow... i always forget about this thread! shame on me, because there is some amazing artwork in here!

heres the latest one i did. my friends' dad's birthday just came up and he's been bugging me for a drawing for a LONG time. i finally got to it. i did this one with prismacolor markers.


----------



## undead

a stencil i did on the girls bathroom at a soccer field.


----------



## chrissie

ooooh, ryan, i really like those!


----------



## undead

awwwwwwwww... thanks! my second one got painted over really quick like.


----------



## QuestionEverything

Very nice ryan!


----------



## Damien

Awesome stencil! I have done a few of those. I want to get back into it. After being told about the rasterbatotor I am going to try and make some huge stencils.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## soulimage




----------



## tango

Really, really good stuff in here. Love your pieces and panels, naptownhiphopist. I think I might psot some of my graffiti in the 'graf' thread later.  
ryanlaughlin, you do awesome stencils. You obviously have an eye for it.
And soulimage, I'm loving it! What media did you use? Is it digital?
Everybody's is awesome though  

Here is some of my stuff, all from my school days. I often think I should get back into it more...


----------



## soulimage

I use mainly digital yeah..

I took formal training in fine arts but digital is faster to get the results i want.
I do do digital to canvas though.


----------



## fizzle

soulimage said:
			
		

> I use mainly digital yeah..
> 
> I took formal training in fine arts but digital is faster to get the results i want.
> I do do digital to canvas though.


Dont just tell, show!


----------



## Caroline

there is some pretty rad stuff in here eh, great post tango.
any of you cats got a deviant art?

heres something i'm workin on, paper and acrylic


----------



## undead

^ those arent typically colors that i enjoy in my art... but that is an amazing piece. i can enjoy colors when they're done so well and that is done very well.

tango... that first piece of yours is absolutely AWESOME. you should check out darcy watt. it reminds me of some of his stuff style wise. btw, thanks for the compliment about the stencil. 

and here i have two more... the first one im kind of iffy on. i like it, but im not really 100% for it. its just something i threw together and polished off, my heart wasnt really in it. and the second one... i dont know what to think of it, it started as something, then i got bored and turned it into something else... so it is what it is.


----------



## naptownhiphopist

thanks tango!


----------



## frizzantik

done in corel draw by tracing a picture i have 

edit: gah the stupid resizing filter made it look like shit

link to original size: http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/4373/3geewireframe3ke9.gif


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

(10years ago)


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^my use to be vampire influence


----------



## katmeow

I really like those black and white ones, stuff like that with a lot of detail is always interesting


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

(all old stuff from journal)


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

ok some more old journal stuff
this time where into a suicidal phase  

























^^and thats a representation of me wondering wtf !! do i do it ?...
its a train bridge, where one of my friend did jump  
rip bill 


________________
edit : wow ive just learn something interesting
(i live 5min from that bridge, and alot of people have use it to kill themself...)






> Apart from a long history, the main attraction of Cap-Rouge is a rail-only trestle steel bridge named "Tracel" built in 1907-1908. Gustave Eiffel, from whom the Eiffel Tower takes its name, _participated in the project_. Constructed by the CN as part of the Winnipeg-Moncton trunk, the steel bridge spans 3 335 meters at an average of 172 meters above ground and is still in use today.



_"I think its strange you never knew"_ - Mazzy Star › Fade Into You


----------



## Damien

Reading through this thread is awesome. I am in awe of all the talent on BL. Ninja when I saw this picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it kind of scared me for a second. I used to do stuff very similar to this. I am going to have to dig it up and scan it tonight.


----------



## Damien

Just some random stuff.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Damien8787 said:
			
		

>


wow that one is brilliant, i love it


----------



## QuestionEverything

*Completed Series*

I posted the High key step of this in one of the contests, but here is the entire series for anyone interested in seeing them all.

Greyscale





Color - there is a lot of color & line distortion on this from the scanner. 





High Key





Low Key - Linear Focus





Analagous colors - Focus on mark making





'Break the Key' color key - mixed media





Mixed media collage


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^last one is my fav

some more old stuff


----------



## Captain Commie

Those are really cool looking pieces ninjadanslarbretabar


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^cool  










^^the moon doesnt see it, the sun cant help it




"c.o.c.", i did that in high school...hehe, fucking old, like 15 years ago...


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

damn, could some more bler feed this thread


----------



## Jabberwocky

abstration angel:





Self Portriate:





Future hope:





Dragon Girl:





UNtitled:


----------



## Jabberwocky

here are two more i forgot:











these are still in progress


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^^ i like your style 
specially the fairy and mushroom, ( but blurry   )
thanks for sharing


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

>




damn, I used to do a lot of pieces like that, with guys holding big ass swords and stuff... I wish I still had my books from high school...


----------



## wesmdow

some skateboard designs ive made:





















and i actually drew this one on a board:


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^hehe, that is so fuckin cool for a board  
i like


----------



## threelibras99

Both are just acrylic paint. 
For my sister. I love rainbows and unicorns  





This one is for my mom  She likes 3D art, so I super glued those shells on the border.


----------



## Jabberwocky

the unicorn one is badass.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Damien

Photograph + Digital manipulation. 






Fun with double exposure.


----------



## fizzle

^Whoa. Those are absolutely awesome. I particularly like the second one.


----------



## Damien

Thank you. Thats my Brother. He make a good model(s) eh?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Some stuff from my sketch page.


this one was just a sketch page





robochick and alkaline angel





hat guy and fairy royalty





Dude from a website called realjock





Wolf Dog


----------



## Damien




----------



## vibr8tor

Damien8787, i really like your stuff!


----------



## lil angel15

I have to say I agree. Fantastic work Damien, it appears you have something special there.


----------



## Damien

Thanks guys


----------



## jakereazn

Here's a few.. feedback appreciated


----------



## lil angel15

There's some great pics in there. I especially like the one I have quoted below. 



			
				jakereazn said:
			
		

>


----------



## jakereazn

lil angel15 said:
			
		

> There's some great pics in there. I especially like the one I have quoted below.




thanks :D

thats Degraves Street, Melbourne.

awesome little cafe's etc down there.. its a hidden little melbourne secret


----------



## nonnihilnitoris

^^that's my shirt.















i also designed and built a website.

hope you guys dig!


----------



## Damien

^ I really truly hope that you are making a living with what you have... Your images are amazing and I will study them many times.


----------



## lil angel15

Wow - There is some true talent showing itself in the last couple of days. I'm in awe looking at some of these photos.

*jakereazn* - I will have to check out this Degraves Street you speak of next time I'm in Melbourne. 

Keep up the great work all of you.


----------



## threelibras99

Great photos, nonnihilnitoris   I like every single one of them, and your friends seem really neat %)


----------



## jakereazn

as you walk in, to the right where the stairs go down to the under the road concourse, there's a little crepe shop.. with REAL BELGIAN crepes.. seriously worth trying.


----------



## o0psy Daisy

AHhh!  I love everything here!!! Photos and graffiti are amazing  

Caroline... I have a rubrik's cube right now tying my mind in knots.  I've got one layer done, and the second layer on all sides done.... need to finish one more layer and the top but that's easier said than done.  Grr! Great painting :D


----------



## Fishface

This is my return to painting since leaving school - 34 years ago - gulp!!! 

Acrylic (many fluorescents) and gold leaf on canvas, it measures 100cm x 75cm (40" x 30") and is titled: 'Unfinished Business'.






_Edit: 2007-1973 = 34, not 32_


----------



## SA

Fishface, that's fantastic work!


----------



## Fishface

Why, thank you (where's the bashful emoticon when you need it?!!!) %)


----------



## bijo




----------



## bijo




----------



## bijo




----------



## bijo




----------



## threelibras99

That nipple creeps me out  You are an excellent photographer! I love your photos. Is that your profession?


----------



## Winding Vines

My new piece in progress,


----------



## pennywise

sketch.


----------



## ladyinthesky

inspired by Alex Grey art 
took me a couple hours, i have to paint it on a canvas now
medium: pastels

im going to take the face off on the right and get rid of the eyes near the fire hair


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

ohh
cool bumb and cool pic
your doing good
thanks for sharing that


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

latest one from me




feels like a new moon 
the end of a era...
(some old symbolism coming back on this one)


----------



## ladyinthesky

^glad you like my drawing, it took me like 2 1/2 hours, with no breaks 

that looks cool, i likes


----------



## pennywise

nice one lady. You seem to have grasped the feminine form well, and it's very colorful and loose. Calming with a flowing, cool feeling.

In the painting, it might help to emphasize the warmer colors and the flames as a counterbalance to the effect I described above.


----------



## Thou

A few old pieces, PW says it's art, so I'm in no position to argue...





My love.







My God.






My modified leaf tailed gecko.






The love, yet again.






2c Alphabet






Simon Posfurd Dedication







God's Flesh.


*Hope you enjoy!*


----------



## pennywise

How could you not think that these qualify as art?

Several of them actually look like commercial art to me. Were any of these conceived as advertisements? Some of them sure look like it. 

I'm curious as to how they were created. For instance, where were source images used, and where are they created by you? What kinds of effects did you use to create the final images? Do any of the pieces have any significance that you can explain or point out to us that may not be evident at first glance?


----------



## Thou

It's mostly various base images from random sources, some from the net, some I took myself (like the pictures of victoria). After that it's all layering and various filters. None were conceived as ads, just done in my own free time, some were used in websites I had constructed (or at least attempted to). All of these were created by me, with the exception that every now and then I would grab an image off the net, although you would never be able to make the distinctions between the originals and my versions because I rendered them so voraciously.

I honestly never thought they were all that good, maybe I should pursue this a bit further?

Thank you so much for the kind words, it really does make my day.     You really have no idea. 

Yea, I've been diggin' the photoshop since age 12, just developed a knack for it I guess. These are all real old too, just pulled them off photobucket because I'm at work. I'll get you some of my better one's once I'm home. My favorite is the mushroom one (that was one of my babies I grew from rye).


----------



## Ghettochrist

Stuff i'm proud of i done in photoshop etc.. paint for the paint ones.. haven't done much gfx or coding etc cus of rubbish specs on this laptop but i love photoshop more than ever.. i've never had my full way with it

I could play with it forever.. hehe


----------



## Damien

^Good stuff, both GC & 2CB.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

playing with the new medium














drugs are bad mmmk


----------



## Thou

You hit that nail right on the head.


----------



## o0psy Daisy

Winding Vines, I love how u use feathers in your painting 






A card I made for my friend featuring a robot (green cardboard ftw!) and then I added the Russian with the help of photoshop.


----------



## KeisaCheeba

so I've been wandering through this thread, there are really some very amazing artists on this website, hats off to everyone who has posted in this thread indeed!

a very old drawing 





I'll post more when I get them scanned


----------



## KeisaCheeba

just got them done

This was a painting that I gave to a friend of mine, then decided I missed it so I started doing another





this is a drawing of a drawing in my technical pen book






an old man?





and this.....is......unfinished


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## tribal girl

KeisaCheeba said:
			
		

>



I love these


----------



## KeisaCheeba

tribal girl said:
			
		

> I love these



thank you, you should see the back of my pack


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

syymph


----------



## XxParadoxX

ninja, was that sketch up there a raven with that moon?


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

hi there  

yes it is

its a old friend
drew him for the first time 12 years ago :


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

oh and *XxParadoxX *we need to see some of your work


----------



## Thou

Posted for CupCake:
























Latest tattoo (the finest art of all in my opinion)


----------



## Thou

Okay, I'm home now so I can grab a few more:







My crocodile gecko.





Gonzo Homage.





Kitten collage. This cat, in his short life, was my absolute best friend. He followed me 3 miles home, his name was Hunter. I miss him dearly.





Hunter again (sorry, he's just too cute).





I turned my friend Steve into a Cosmic Axe man (sickest guitarist I know).






This is real old, and I loathe the font I used. The picture top though.






Papaver Somniferum






Old pic of me.


----------



## KeisaCheeba

^ Very nice, I like the gonzo tribute and the gecko fo sho!


edit: That flower is beautiful too


----------



## Thou

Thank you so much sweety!    

I didn't even know they were worth a damn until Pennywise set me straight.


Much love
2c


----------



## KeisaCheeba

haha

1. I'm a guy, but thanks, it made my day 
2. they are very good, he wasn't joking when he said they look like professional ads, they do, have you ever looked into doing something in the graphic arts?


----------



## Thou

Your still a sweety, don't get all homophobic on m' now.


----------



## KeisaCheeba

Lmao!


----------



## pennywise

nice work, 2cb, but you might want to cover up the phone number in the ad for your girls piercing biz for your own protection and safety.


----------



## JV

all of this shit is amazing.  i wish i had the talent.

2cb:  i know you know how to spell 'piercing' since you did, but on the flyer the 'i' and 'e' are switched.  just thought id point that out.    post moar, that shit is good!


----------



## Thou

pennywise said:
			
		

> nice work, 2cb, but you might want to cover up the phone number in the ad for your girls piercing biz for your own protection and safety.




Way ahead of you, we changed that number after an incident a few weeks prior, threats against our lives and such. So it's A ok, baby.


----------



## Thou

JV said:
			
		

> all of this shit is amazing.  i wish i had the talent.
> 
> 2cb:  i know you know how to spell 'piercing' since you did, but on the flyer the 'i' and 'e' are switched.  just thought id point that out.    post moar, that shit is good!




I'm dyxlsecsic.


----------



## Thou

This is me being a dick.


----------



## Wintermute

HOly crap, been scrolling through this whole thread for the last hour. 

Some really incredible stuff in here! I'm blown away. Maybe I'll post some of my doodles in here sometimes. I don't value myself as an artist, in any form, but I do have my moments. 

Again, great stuff!


----------



## Ghettochrist

Hmm i'm so gonna get playing with photoshop again and start posting in here when i find the time! 

Would be cool if anyone could PM me any suggestions or picture =]

keep it up guys!!


----------



## Thou

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> hi there
> 
> yes it is
> 
> its a old friend
> drew him for the first time 12 years ago :



Shaman Don Juan say: Crows appear white only to other crows. You must not be a crow. Or is this a clever ruse?


----------



## pennywise

WOW! The latest additions to this thread have been awesome! Seriously, at first I was going to quote all the works that I especially liked, but then I realized that I would be quoting at least one thing from each person, so I figured it would just be easier to tell _everyone_ that I really like your stuff.

Really, awesome job everyone...that includes your girls stuff, 2cb. I would def. trust her to ink me up, even though I am totally tattoo-less. 

Awww....what the hell...these are some examples of the pieces that especially caught my eye. I would like to hear something from everyone about what mediums and/or techniques were employed in each case. In DETAIL, not just "photoshop" or "pen and paper." 



			
				2c-buoyant said:
			
		

> *By: V. Penna*





			
				Ghettochrist said:
			
		

>





			
				ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

>





			
				KeisaCheeba said:
			
		

>



Seriously, just seeing some of this stuff reinforces my belief that the artists on BL could collectively make some SICK official BL merchandise like clothing and whatnot.

On an unrelated topic...



			
				2c-buoyant said:
			
		

> Way ahead of you, we changed that number after an incident a few weeks prior, threats against our lives and such. So it's A ok, baby.



really? what happened? This sounds like an interesting story!


----------



## Xorkoth

Three paintings I've done in the past two years, in order.  Pictures of them were taken with my phone camera so the light isn't great and the colors are not expressed very well:














Also a couple of pictures taken with the same camera phone of myself (last year when my hair was longer), by moving it around as I took the picture:






















Sorry for the length of this post


----------



## Thou

pennywise said:
			
		

> WOW! The latest additions to this thread have been awesome! Seriously, at first I was going to quote all the works that I especially liked, but then I realized that I would be quoting at least one thing from each person, so I figured it would just be easier to tell _everyone_ that I really like your stuff.
> 
> Really, awesome job everyone...that includes your girls stuff, 2cb. I would def. trust her to ink me up, even though I am totally tattoo-less.
> 
> Awww....what the hell...these are some examples of the pieces that especially caught my eye. I would like to hear something from everyone about what mediums and/or techniques were employed in each case. In DETAIL, not just "photoshop" or "pen and paper."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, just seeing some of this stuff reinforces my belief that the artists on BL could collectively make some SICK official BL merchandise like clothing and whatnot.
> 
> On an unrelated topic...
> 
> 
> 
> really? what happened? This sounds like an interesting story!



Had an incident with a former abusive boyfriend, after I found out he got hit by a drunk driver I told his girlfriend that he was trying to fuck my girlfriend (true) because "she owed him" because she lived with them and didn't pay a rent for the one month she was there.  Fucking scumbag, I hope he dies in a car fire. I guess being a pedestrian getting fucking wasted by a drunk driver will suffice for now. 

So I told his girlfriend about how much of a scumbag he is, that I hope he's fucking crippled for the rest of his life, that I thought he look charming and magnificent in that hospital bed, and that their both lowlife junkies. This of course led them to call her on the the spot threatening to kill both of us, she had a nervous breakdown and we changed the number.

If I ever see that lowlife scumbag again I'll slice his fucking face in half.



On the lighter side, thanks so much for the compiments. As for the tattoo situation, she just started her apprenticeship with our friend Myke who did my Steadman sleeve, so pretty soon she'll be tattooing super cheap, probably shop minimum (60 bucks) for any size piece. Your more than welcome to make the trek down if your thinking about getting work done, she's been tattooing for 3 years, but she's now apprenticing under a master to hone her skills to a proffesional level. Any BLer's interested in getting a great tattoo for a dirt cheap rate, PM me and I'll show you her portfolio. Fuck, I'll even add an example:







As for the merch Idea, I'd definitly be down for setting something up like that. I've been wanting to design merch for quite some time, talk to me through PM and maybe we can get something going. I think it'd be a grand idea, not to make profit per se, just to have a fun BL activity everyone can join in on. Shit, I'm pretty motivated by all of this, I even started making a website for my tattoo artist yesterday (trying to get some free work, hehe) and fucking around with photoshop, you guys got me so full of gumption!  

P.S. The guitar pic was done by me, not Vic.


----------



## pennywise

> P.S. The guitar pic was done by me, not Vic.



I know, I was referring to the sketch, not the guitar pic.

I mentioned the merchandising angle because I had suggested it as a way to generate some funds to help pay for BL's server costs. I haven't heard anything from the admins on whether or not they will ever pursue such a plan, especially because they would need to invest some money in order to get it started, and someone would need to handle the business end of it rather than just the creative end. As soon as I get word though (if and when that happens) I will certainly begin trying to muster the troops. 

Btw, I don't really ever plan on getting a tattoo, I just can't imagine that I won't change my mind about it over the course of my life. I think that I would regret it at some point. There is something weird imagining myself as an old man with a huge tribal tattoo on his leg. I was just saying that if I _were_ to get a tattoo, I would trust Victoria to not fuck it up and to do a good job.


----------



## Thou

Right on.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

some more from yesterday


*NSFW*: 




all did on my new toy : the cintiq
+ photoshop
+ a bluelighter's pic
+ coffee and whiskey  
and yeah ill start a thread about "photoshopping a bluelighter" in not too long cuz a lot more are coming and i dont want to clutter this one (hence the NSFW)


 upgraded this one





 (corel paint was involve in this one)

im not happy fluffy





btw, going from mouse+mspaint to pencil+photoshop is fucking great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (and fun)





sad but true





turning TALLY into beatlebot








edit : oh and if i ever meat that victoria girl shes allowed to draw what the fuck she feels like anywhere on me (if she cares,, and not tattoowise)


----------



## Thou

She'll do you up wit' some body paint if you like?

Not a fan of the tattoo medium, a sexy young guy like you? Chicks dig guys with classy ink.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

2c-buoyant said:
			
		

> Chicks dig guys


end of the story


----------



## xpensivtaste

some drawings from my pill head days.
















there are some awesome artists on here. i have some other pictures that i will have to post one day.


----------



## Khadijah

Jus a sketch i did after seein a web site with mad zoot suits n old school mexican gangsta clothes they had models wearin the shit n it gave me a lil inspiration for a quick drawin ...Jus with markers n a pen nothin special..colors look like shit tho, idk whas up wit that, it aint really that dark and shittily shaded IRL =P


----------



## recons

more playing with iMovie.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=OvULODsPqho


----------



## Thou

lacey k said:
			
		

> Jus a sketch i did after seein a web site with mad zoot suits n old school mexican gangsta clothes they had models wearin the shit n it gave me a lil inspiration for a quick drawin ...Jus with markers n a pen nothin special..colors look like shit tho, idk whas up wit that, it aint really that dark and shittily shaded IRL =P




That's fucking tight.


----------



## jam uh weezy

lacey k said:
			
		

> Jus a sketch i did after seein a web site with mad zoot suits n old school mexican gangsta clothes they had models wearin the shit n it gave me a lil inspiration for a quick drawin ...Jus with markers n a pen nothin special..colors look like shit tho, idk whas up wit that, it aint really that dark and shittily shaded IRL =P


i like it.


----------



## reality_check

exhibition wall at college





























soz big post, some of that work is so old its unreal


----------



## alasdairm

xpensivtaste said:
			
		

>


that is great - you should get it inked on you.

alasdair


----------



## XxParadoxX

recons said:
			
		

> more playing with iMovie.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=OvULODsPqho



Dream sauce. Nice.

Dreaming and sleeping is my favorite thing to do, and it is my favorite part of the day. There is nothing I can't do then!


----------



## chrissie

lacey k, i like   did you sketch it out first or just freehand with the markers?

what site were you looking at that inspired you?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

jakereazn said:
			
		

>


^I know this lane-way. very nice shot. 


			
				jakereazn said:
			
		

>


^This is my favourite though.


----------



## Khadijah

chrissie said:
			
		

> lacey k, i like   did you sketch it out first or just freehand with the markers?
> 
> what site were you looking at that inspired you?



i did the base colors freehand and then filled in the details over it....thats why its sloppy it was just a idea. honestly i aint got no idea what the site was  it was just some zoot suit rental place out on the west coast, i dont even remember why i was lookin at it. Ima try n find it again, 
AHh yea suavecito

http://www.suavecito.com/rentals.htm

Thanks for tha love chrissie!

I still dont know how i ended up goin to that site tho but im glad i did cuz it made me make somethin. Thanks weed for the holes in my memory!


----------



## Thou

To Lacey:

Sorry we didn't get that portrait done yet (well, she, since I really have nothing to do with it).. We've been in a drug induced visionary stage for the past 3 days, and were entertaining (in more ways than one ) our girlfriend.




She's going to do it up sick though, and I personally can't wait.
Much love and Respek'

2c


----------



## Pshaaw

Wow.. there is so much awesome art posted here.. 
well.. here's a charcoal i did last year.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love charcoal.. like sculpting on paper..


----------



## fizzle

^Thats incredible, I thought it was a pic you found online or something, I had to take a closer look at it


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

yeah its great, very 'jesus looking


----------



## sunshinefix

From life drawing on Friday. 

Ehh.. I'm still learning. Our costume design curriculum only includes like a total 5 hours of just regular drawing. Stupid school...

I should post some of my costume plates or finished designs.

edit:hopefully the photos will work this time, too big for scanner


----------



## KeisaCheeba

did this one a couple days ago


----------



## KeisaCheeba

Pshaaw said:
			
		

> i love charcoal.. like sculpting on paper..



I agree, I love charcoal so much


----------



## sunshinefix

^^^ Is that colored pencil? If it is, what kind of paper is it? I can't seem to get colored pencils to look good on paper with tooth.


----------



## tribal girl

I like that one too, KeisaCheeba. 

Keep them coming.


----------



## coelophysis

This is an awesome thread. Everyone's pictures are incredible!

Here are a few of mine;


----------



## tribal girl

^Very nice. 

I love that third one!.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

indeed, very yellow submarinesk


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## Pshaaw

very cool ninjadans..  or should id say.. c'est très impressionnant


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^hey bien merci demoiselle  








butterfly, middle of the road, tic-tac-toe... (hummm)




hi lystra


----------



## Dave

Were those done by hand ninja, or did you just 'shop the heck out of existing pictures? Either way, they look great!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

shop by hand ?

im tracing (with a digital pen) over pics


i bought that 





its great fun


----------



## JV

i really like the bird ninja.  thats awesome!  :D


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

"Around 'ere we say Birds, not bitches "
http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...rward+-+The+Streets&ei=15EOSITOMZOg4AKe6pGwBA

  hehe

thanks_ mate_
(i aint australian but was indeed listening to some AC/DC this afternoon,,,)


----------



## QuestionEverything

I miss this place  Some great new stuff in this thread!  Here is some of what I've been up to.  

In class drawing from life, charcoal powder (for toning paper) & graphite on bristol board:




In class drawing from life, black and white charcoal on gray paper:





Intaglio print:





Intaglio print ('Image-on' transparency/photo process):





Lithography print, lithotine tusch on stone:





Intaglio print (Image on transparency/photo process):





Lithography print - photo plate process:





Intaglio photo guaviare print:


----------



## coelophysis

http://hulelam.blogspot.com/


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

8)  i now meme analog


----------



## lystra

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> butterfly, middle of the road, tic-tac-toe... (hummm)



ahh, so you see  

thought you'd never ask 

edit: ty for the lovely tracework


----------



## Dave

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> shop by hand ?
> 
> im tracing (with a digital pen) over pics
> 
> 
> i bought that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its great fun



I'm jealous! Those are wonderful devices. Wouldn't help me much since I can't draw worth anything, but I still want one 

QE-- I love your charcoal drawings. The anatomy and depth of the subjects turned out wonderfully.


----------



## Dead_Flowers

QuestionEverything, you create incredible works. I love the Intaglio prints. Your drawing is fantastic as well.


----------



## sunshinefix

It's portfolio review time again. I will most likely post more pics soon. This is my scenic design for the play Lion in Winter. Just thought I would mix it up with some pictures of the design process for this show.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^cool


----------



## Maitereya

something ive been working on


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

it was mushroom wasnt it

(i like it)


----------



## lunanueva

Questions Everything- Your stuff is amazing! I would totally hang your pieces up in my apartment.


----------



## shannonsensimilla

Maitereya said:
			
		

> something ive been working on



I like this idea. I'd love to see it when it's finished.



Here's some stuff I've made. Mostly I like to incorporate poetry into art, but I've had no inspiration lately...


----------



## recons

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2yTLM_ZcV3s

new short (1:30) movie.  random stuff I put together while high


----------



## JV

^^i enjoyed that man.  :D


----------



## recons

thanks


----------



## chrissie

everything i make is work-related so i don't have much to post here   this one isn't directly for work, so here ya go. 

i recreated this munny (a bit darker and more pearlescent) in vector mesh to demonstrate the tool to my coworkers.  it still needs a little work.






i need to get back into making things for the hell of it.  work has sucked out all of my creativity


----------



## jam uh weezy

that thing is pretty cool, whatever a munny is. i love little characters like that. i hope you add facial features and all that goodstuff too it.


----------



## lystra

QuestionEverything said:
			
		

> Intaglio print ('Image-on' transparency/photo process):


really nice!


----------



## coelophysis

http://hulelam.blogspot.com/





















mwah


----------



## fizzle

^That last one is intesnse.


----------



## chrissie

jam uh weezy said:
			
		

> that thing is pretty cool, whatever a munny is. i love little characters like that. i hope you add facial features and all that goodstuff too it.



A Munny is a nondescript vinyl toy so the user can decorate it however they wish.  They sell them at the kidrobot store >clicky<


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

holy fuck those can be huge


----------



## tribal girl

coelophysis said:
			
		

>



That's brilliant. It reminds me of Escher.


----------



## jam uh weezy

chrissie said:
			
		

> A Munny is a nondescript vinyl toy so the user can decorate it however they wish.  They sell them at the kidrobot store >clicky<


oh man i am so getting one of those!


----------



## lystra

chrissie said:
			
		

>


rooks rike somemunny from *Super Monkey Ball*


----------



## coelophysis

tribal girl said:
			
		

> That's brilliant. It reminds me of Escher.



 Thanks, glad you like it. I know this is probably an obscure question, but does it remind you of Escher because of a certain rotational like aspect to it?


----------



## vegan

don't have the time/will to do new paintings for now










































































































more there


----------



## nealcassady

^i'd give lots to be able to get over to Spain and skate some of those spots, especially those gigantic brick banks.. looks like you've been all over the place, really nice photos!

did you work for a magazine or any specific company when you shot those? i saw one or two with some filmer's lurking around..

great stuff anyway, i love skating places like those abandoned paddle boat shots and the construction yards


----------



## vegan

hello
thank you

yes, i've lived in spain for 6 years
the pictures were for several european magazines. mainly kingpin, sugar and freestyler
(i've seen kingpin in a library in malaysia. so wherever you are, maybe you can find it in some shop)

the ground at the bottom of those huge banks is quite bad. so they are not that good if you skate them from the bottom
and they're a bit huge from the top 
this is actually a pop shove-it

good sessions to you


----------



## AmorRoark

Wow! Those are some awesome shots vegan!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

its like a emo hat, it might not be her hair, it might  be already integrated in the fabric 
emo hat, already in a store near you

setting : 
*NSFW*:


----------



## Laisrén

Here are a couple...


----------



## coelophysis

^ Astonishing!


----------



## shith3ad

*ironic that this explains the mood i am in.....*








did this back in high school in my ap art class......


----------



## shith3ad

*transmitting....*


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^i like that


----------



## shith3ad

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> ^i like that




thank you.


----------



## recons

A collection of my photos.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=oOCRI1yoClw

Please critique and say what you want about it.


----------



## recons

Thanks so much for the skater pics vegan, your shots inspired me to find the local skate park, and start filling sd cards.

sample...


----------



## ladyinthesky

my painting is finally finished


----------



## sunshinefix

What did you use? Is it acrylic?


----------



## ladyinthesky

^yeah


----------



## Frank Zito

First off...All of the art on display in this thread is amazing in it's own right. Mad love to ALL artists and "artsy types".

Here's a few pieces from the past. Nothing mind blowing, just good, solid, consistent tattoo work. All of these pieces are FREEHAND mind you so maybe that ups the skill level a little bit. ALL of them were done under the influence of HEAVY opiates too. I quit doing that shit though, as it ain't fair to the people I work on.

Actually, I haven't been working much lately since I've been focusing on getting my girl and I's clothing boutique open.

Enjoy...


----------



## undead

i haven't drawn anything in a while, but i was in the mood last night...


----------



## Dave

I like it! So much going on with just the two colours.


----------



## fizzle

Frank that tattoo work is amazing! If I ever decided to get a tattoo I'd definatly give you a call.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

i like your stuff *ryanlaughlin*

good to see the end result *Lady*


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

shith3ad said:
			
		

>


^I love this piece.


----------



## fizzle

This was for a project in school. We had to take a painting and duplicate it using a glazing process. This whole thing was painted first in a sepia color, then I had to go over it with layers and layers of sheer, colored glazes





Here's a close up for detail:





All done in acrylic.

Sorry about the poor quality. The painting is way to big for a scanner so I had to take a photo of it instead.


----------



## VerbalTruist

Considering I had to watch you paint this I'm still amazed at how it turned out.


----------



## shith3ad

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:
			
		

> ^I love this piece.




thank you...it was from an ad in a mag i saw somewhere....all the lines are done at an angle.......


----------



## ultraviolence

so i know its kinda abstract, but tell me what you think


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

i think this one is cool


----------



## ultraviolence

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> i think this one is cool


WEIRD cause the chinese characters may APPEAR to say DRAGON but actually they say _i think ninjadanslarbretabar is awesome cause he likes my dragon picture_


----------



## undead

i like your stuff ultraviolence, its very busy and thusly keeps me busy. :D

i just did this one the other night, but the scanned copy doesnt show the lighter colors of gray so well. in real life, the top gray squares are a 50% cool gray and ranges to a 10% cool gray on the bottom... its hard to see though.


----------



## syymphonatic

this is for a sculpture class.... assignment was "fabricate an extension or modification of the body."
so i became a living room...
this was EXTREMELY hard to hold, and it collapsed on my face and I got a giant bumpy bruise, so my enthusiasm waned quickly and I don't have the best shots...

but here it is!


----------



## recons

i like lamp

mad world (gary jules) slide show
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MZPEemDBSQg


----------



## ultraviolence

ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

> i like your stuff ultraviolence, its very busy and thusly keeps me busy. :D



THANK YOU!!
Yours is awesome! That is so cool, I have trouble finding inspiration so usually my work just turns out to be a bunch of random lines that make their own way


----------



## lystra

Mz_Thizzle
wow that is really great!
the flowers look like they are veiled over the entire piece.


----------



## syymphonatic

oh just so everyone knows, i made all of that stuff in the setup. it was supposed to be way sweeter but my prof was a douche.


----------



## recons

syymphonatic said:
			
		

> oh just so everyone knows, i made all of that stuff in the setup. it was supposed to be way sweeter but my prof was a douche.


you should do a nude shoot.  b&w prints would sell as modern art master pieces.

and thats not just because I want to see you naked.  but I think that the hard wood of the chair and table structures next to the soft curves (in bw its a nice contrast) of a woman, who is the light.  a beautiful concept, with multiple interpretations, the feminist look of woman being light, the chauvinist look of woman being furniture.  A glorious number of contrast.

that said, I'd love to shoot it. fuckin' perfect.


----------



## recons

A boy and a girl, in love, dancing in the rain.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/22930311@N03/2556315800/


----------



## Pillthrill

Ok, I don't claim to have ANY artistic ability or vision. I was just bored, although not having the mediums I wanted was frustrating. 
I think IV users will get the subject of this one...


----------



## fizzle

recons said:
			
		

> A boy and a girl, in love, dancing in the rain.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/22930311@N03/2556315800/


Thats so cute! I love that picture!


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Master copy of Egon Schele's work. He wanted everyone to think he was depressed, disturbed, and living the real artist's life, so he ate very little and tried to look distraught all the time.  In fact, his parents were well off and supported him emotionally and monetarily.  I love it.





Digitalize me!  Acrylic--mixed a new color (or lack of) for each 1/2-inch square.  





Inspired by Chuck Close.  Who ISN'T inspired by Chuck Close??  





Closeup of the detail.  Mixin' multiple colors for each 1/2 inch square.  Took me around 80 hours to complete.


----------



## Busty St Clare

^That is one of the most stunning things I have seen for some time.

Busty likes alot....:D


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Seriously check out Chuck Close.  He's insane.  He's in a wheelchair and paints these massive paintings like this.  Like zooming pixels on a TV screen.  He's got a giant canvas sized slot-hole-thing in his floor and a machine moves it and rotates it for him to paint since he can't move all around the canvas himself.  Google him and prepare to be amazed.


----------



## KiwiQflyer

And a couple more while I'm here...





nude figure study





unfinished colored pencil self-portrait from a couple o' years ago





Charocoal detractive study





Who the heck knows what I was doing.  But there you have it.





Pencil self-portrait


----------



## Busty St Clare

Cold, wet Melbourne afternoon with the lovely CHiLD-OF-THE-BEAT....


----------



## Pillthrill

interesting body art. New meaning to your body is your canvas.


----------



## BushMonster

*Life through a Lens...*


----------



## Pillthrill

I wasn't sure this was the right place to put this simply because there are so many of them. I would like some feed back as to which ones you like. I actually really like them. :D (hopefully photobucket will behave, its been a pain in the ass tonight)And HOPEFULLY they aren't too big :/

1-





2-





3-





4-





5-





6-





7-





8-





9-





10-





11-





Effects-

12- 





13- "Overdose"





And one thats a little different due to angle (ignore that you know that line is a needle... )
14-





I'd tried to convey a different emotion in each, I'm not sure if I got it or not.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

first one

youll make friends



edit : cool stuff


----------



## alasdairm

5 & 9 are the best for me. the colour is the most striking in those.

alasdair


----------



## Pillthrill

I tried to do an effect where everything was sepia/b&w but the lip color, but I certainly haven't mastered that, my hand isn't very steady and I'm not sure it would look that great.

I gave it another try...I'm not sure it really does much for it as the other things are pretty light to start with. 

15-


----------



## coelophysis

Love you


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## xpensivtaste

here is my recent tat design, it's a little off symetrical but i got somethin to work with. thinkin of having it done but i'd rather my bro have it done at the top of his back. i know it's kinda cliche but i love it....as you can see it's also my avatar
ryanlaughlin your work is amazing, infact everyone's is. i love art and this is my fave thread, keep up the good work
peace!


----------



## DiJade325

lets see... boredom + paint shop + camera + playa grillz + a whole buncha other things = this

i don't like grillz... in reality i think they are stupid but to each their own... its an inside joke as to y i own them... im the complete opposite of the culture that embraces them... newayz... my lips look hot... enjoy  lol


----------



## DiJade325

this one is old... back in 02... n yes thats me in the bg


----------



## euphoria

i like that red n black. very nice.


----------



## euphoria

here's something i threw together when i was bored in the car on the way to new jerz....


----------



## Bardeaux

2c-buoyant said:
			
		

> Hunter again (sorry, he's just too cute).



 Thats cool


----------



## Doctor-G




----------



## jam uh weezy

^awwwesome!


----------



## Doctor-G




----------



## jam uh weezy

dude you are good. please post more


----------



## Doctor-G

EDIT: click for full view


----------



## Doctor-G

Click for full view




More later


----------



## Doctor-G

coelophysis, those patterns are mind-blowing


----------



## DiJade325

ty... ty... 

i wish i had real skillz like doc g... 

my brother stole the drawing ability talent from me lmao


----------



## coelophysis

Doctor-G said:
			
		

> coelophysis, those patterns are mind-blowing




Thanks a lot man. I really like your stuff. I wish I could draw detailed stuff from reality but I get to frustrated trying. The bong one is great, should be a t-shirt. I always have to resort to just losing my mind through the pen. The bottom  2 in my last post were done while on acid. (I usually save the drawing for the next day's afterglow when I got nothing to do.)


----------



## tribal girl

All really old stuff now. I really need to start being creative again.


----------



## euphoria

love that first one tribal girl.


----------



## tribal girl

Thank you.


----------



## RoxiPoppyGirl

*My Poppy drawing...*

Ok Firstly, i could have sworn this forum had an art section but i couldn't find one. So i typed in 'Art' and 'Art Work' (Search titles only) to see where other people put their art work and it appeared that most art work was put into 'Second Opinion' and 'The Lounge'.... I didn't think i wanted it in the lounge, so i put it in Second Opinion-- Please move to the correct area if needed. I guess Second Opinion would be right since i am showing my art and people will reply and say how they like it-- Or don't like it lol.

So this is a drawing of a poppy i did on my computer. I don't have a graphic pad/pen so i drew it with my mouse. That wasn't fun but it's _doable_. I did this all by hand (with mouse).

I am somewhat of an artist although i haven't done any art recently and I only learned to draw a few years ago. I drew this about a year ago. My Grandpa was an artist for Disney so i guess it's in my blood but i need a lot of more practice.

Let me know what ya think. I know it's not the best drawing of a poppy but for someone who's only been drawing a few years i guess it's pretty good


----------



## Doctor-G

You did that on a computer?!

Looks like a watercolor, very nce


----------



## Canis aureus

*Mouse drawing*

Very Good! 

And especially, if remembered that you did it with or by the fucking computer mouse!


----------



## LoveAlways

thats awesome!



definately keep up the good work


----------



## Ripley

I like the outline beneath the flower _not_ completing it. And for a digital drawing, you've got delicate but steady lines happening — not the easiest thing to do freehand.


----------



## RoxiPoppyGirl

Wow, thank you guys. I'm glad you like it. I guess i should do some more digital drawing but i really need a graphic pen/pad. I'm hoping to get one soon.

Thanks everyone!

RPG


----------



## bromance

That's a really great drawing.  I love nature and still life stuff.  I should really start drawing more.  Keep it up!


----------



## spork

Great job RPG, the most artistic I can get with a mouse is a stick figure and not a very good one at that. 

Merging.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

RoxiPoppyGirl said:
			
		

> Ok Firstly, i could have sworn this forum had an art section but i couldn't find one.


tun tun tun

 

ninjaladairm


----------



## tribal girl

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> ninjaladairm



Mwahaha. :D


----------



## pennywise

sweet hot rod pencil drawings. I love it when someone takes a cool weird subject and just runs with it.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

oh fuck, hi dude ^

:D 

:D


----------



## undead

heres something that started with an idea and ended with no sleep:


----------



## Doctor-G

You have talent, my friend. That is f-ing bad. Do you hav more?


Note to all: the Poppy Drawing got merged into this thread, I wasn't trying to 1-up anyone with my work, it just happened to come up right beneath it.


----------



## undead

thanks doctor. :D

yeah i got tons more, all different flava's. if you go to my gallery there's a bunch of different ones, but i think there may (or may not) be a couple that i posted in this thread (way early on) that aren't in my gallery. btw, you've got some skillz yourself. that drawing of the hot rod (i think it was the first one you posted) was fucking ill!

here are a couple that i don't think i've posted here:

this one was done with pen and prismacolor markers:










and here's one i NEVER finished, but the thing that i was the most proud of about it was that i never once touched a ruler, everything on this is freehanded.


----------



## pennywise

The company I work for is starting a new division and I'm doing most of the preliminary research. I just finished my first report and I made this cover for it using Photoshop:


----------



## coelophysis

ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

> and here's one i NEVER finished, but the thing that i was the most proud of about it was that i never once touched a ruler, everything on this is freehanded.


 Oh my god! make creative love to me!


----------



## alasdairm

ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

>


that is awesome.

alasdair


----------



## undead

thanks guys. i wish i could produce a scanned image with the same brilliance of the real life images because my scanner doesn't give you the crispness that real life does (obviously) so the scanned images (in my opinion) take something out of them.  i'm always afraid that the scanned images won't convey as well. if i have a drawing with both pencil AND ink... forget about the pencil because the darkness of the ink offsets the brightness. i've messed with the setting before and i can't get a good setting to work well with mixed mediums, i think i just need a better scanner. :D

pennywise, that's a quality cover you did, i assume your boss was probably happy with the work that went into it?


----------



## Doctor-G

^^High end modern scanners and new software still can't do this right.


----------



## undead

eh... even if they did, i don't think it's worth buying a whole new scanner just for that reason. it'd just be nice to have one that produces something closer to the real image. :D


----------



## Doctor-G




----------



## pennywise

> pennywise, that's a quality cover you did, i assume your boss was probably happy with the work that went into it?



Thanks man. Actually, I stayed late on Friday to finish it up, so no one has seen it yet. I hope they like it, they paid me $90 to do it.


----------



## undead

damn. not bad. :D


----------



## lystra

^'tis a picture of a picture..... the bottom is pink, but it's cut out because the camera flash was very visible


----------



## undead

for a picture of a picture it's pretty damn clear. 

i like it. it's very mystic and i'm quite a fan of the blue/gray color schemes.


----------



## undead

here's a few more that are a little older, but i thought i had put them up before. all this art sharing has inspired me to draw more shit. :D

i never finished this one, but i guess it's done enough:










and here's a small doodle i did at work once (back in the day obviously...


----------



## ego_loss

Doctor-G said:
			
		

> ^^High end modern scanners and new software still can't do this right.



Sure they can. It's just a matter of knowing how to effectively use the scanner and software.

Here is a pretty decent primer on how to get the most out of your scans. It's a long read on a relatively boring topic, but the author really knows his stuff.


----------



## undead

ahhh... good lookin out! i figured it was more me than it was my scanner, but i'd tried messing with the settings a bunch. you are a clutch performer! :D


----------



## undead

i was hoping to wait until this poster was done, but i'm working on a self portrait poster using cool gray markers. this is what i've got so far... and that's me holdin it up. :D

i figured since this thread is dropping fast, i would keep it alive... i'll post the picture when it's done also. i've just been too lazy to finish it lately.


----------



## diche

after taking a drink of my rootbeer while at work I looked at the surface of the drink to see bands of oil (probly washed off from my lips) and water. this inspired me to create these


----------



## spork

Busty St Clare said:
			
		

> Cold, wet Melbourne afternoon with the lovely CHiLD-OF-THE-BEAT....



I meant to comment on this before. This is so beautiful on so many different levels. Well done!


----------



## lystra

it just began
so, with hope, 
it will continue


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

spork said:
			
		

> I meant to comment on this before. This is so beautiful on so many different levels. Well done!


^Oh, thank-you.


----------



## undead

such cool stuff here!!!

my sister wanted a picture of her and her baby for her birthday (we're twins) drawn by me. so i drew it with prismacolor markers. this is the day after her baby was born, but he's about a year and a half years old now and fucking ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Pharcyde

ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

> (we're twins)



It seems that your beard grew thicker and fuller than hers%)


----------



## undead

yeah... though i'm not complainin man. :D


----------



## Pillthrill

Now that I look at it I forgot to make the line near the blood darker. Damn, well I'm not going to we photograph it. Oh, and I never said I was talented.


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Here's a comic I made many years ago:




Click on the pic for larger image.


----------



## undead

nice stuff. certainly an eclectic mix of deviance and wonderfulness for all! :D

here's something my current state of delusion/insomnia is allowing my boundaries to keep in it's constraints hehehe.


----------



## eitak012

draw me a picture


----------



## Pillthrill

I'd actually love to see your take on a drug related piece ryanlaughlin. It think it would be interesting and powerful.


----------



## undead

Pillthrill said:
			
		

> I'd actually love to see your take on a drug related piece ryanlaughlin. It think it would be interesting and powerful.



how so? this last one was done whilst on acid. :D

i actually just updated it as i went along. it was kind of a free for all stream of consciousness type of drawing. its not my favorite thing, but it's not my least favorite. it gives a slight view into my inability to stay focused on something for more than a couple minutes though. hence the colors and the added ink in spots that were well taken care of minus the spaces that had plenty left to be divulged in. like i said, it's not my favorite, but i certainly don't dislike it. more than drawing the things, its watching it be constructed while on drugs haha. it's kind of like watching my own animated movie play out on paper, in one spot. :D


----------



## alicat72

ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

> such cool stuff here!!!
> 
> my sister wanted a picture of her and her baby for her birthday (we're twins) drawn by me. so i drew it with prismacolor markers. this is the day after her baby was born, but he's about a year and a half years old now and fucking ADORABLE!!!



i love those prismacolor grays!!! haven't used them since high school....mine all dried up from using them too much...and they are seriously expensive...

you definatly have a serious eye for the graphic arts....such nice work!


----------



## undead

thank you. 

that's the main problem i have with them also in regards to them drying out. just the other day, i was doing a drawing using the 30% and it was so dried up... it was a sunday and i drove all over town to try to find a new 30% gray. no arts or crafts stores are open around here so i drove a half hour (cause when i get in a groove on a piece i want to churn it out quickly) i ended up finding every shade from 90% to 40% but no 30%. i had to wait til the next day until i could find one... and even then... only one.

i LOVE those markers, but i wish they lasted longer and i wish they were more accessible around here.


----------



## alicat72

here are some mixed media/ graphics projects i have done....


----------



## alicat72

ryan-

most folks would look at that piece and think it was an illustrator project....it's just amazing that you do it all by hand.....

my colored prismacolor pencils have been sitting untouched for over a year....i just don't seem to have the inspiration or the time anymore......but i really miss making art


----------



## alicat72

one more....a polaroid/photoshop experiment....


----------



## undead

thank you! seriously. i just lean more towards the graphic arts/graphic design stuff because most of the art that i'm into tends to stray that way, it's become something that i try to emulate, but i've got a good bit of learning to do until i really get the style i want. haha.

your stuff is really good, btw. i don't know why, but that one in the middle on the first post REALLY interests me. it's really unique and well constructed.


----------



## alicat72

that's funny that you like the center piece...it was one of my very first graphics projects.....it an old photo of myself that i added a bunch of lighting affects to....

it's always good to challenge yourself in the way you do by welcoming the learning process....you are already quite talented....who know what fantastic art you may create in the future!


----------



## Pillthrill

ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

> how so? this last one was done whilst on acid. :D
> 
> i actually just updated it as i went along. it was kind of a free for all stream of consciousness type of drawing. its not my favorite thing, but it's not my least favorite. it gives a slight view into my inability to stay focused on something for more than a couple minutes though. hence the colors and the added ink in spots that were well taken care of minus the spaces that had plenty left to be divulged in. like i said, it's not my favorite, but i certainly don't dislike it. more than drawing the things, its watching it be constructed while on drugs haha. it's kind of like watching my own animated movie play out on paper, in one spot. :D



I was more saying drugthemed, such as displaying the "hell of heroin" or addiction. I guess I have a love for really dark work. I feel it has the power to move people or cause them to think in ways that they normally wouldn't. I'm just not talented enough to realize such works.


----------



## undead

^^ i get what you're saying now. i don't know that i've ever done something specifically displaying such things, but rather interactive whilst on such things haha. maybe i can come up with something cool in the future. 

i'm with you alicat! some of my favorite things i've done have been unorthodox things i've never worked with before. like my first time i tried painting (it may have been mediocre at best, but i still really like it and am attached to it). i think branching out is awesome because a.) you get to try something new and b.) even if it's shitty (in your own opinion) it's still potentially different enough to warrant a second look on many occasions.

i like learning new things cause at the very least, i can apply one new thing i've learned to a drawing compiled of all the things the last one had, but the one new trick may add all the more flare i need to make it worth working with or to make it that much more interesting.


----------



## alicat72

ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

> ^^ i get what you're saying now. i don't know that i've ever done something specifically displaying such things, but rather interactive whilst on such things haha. maybe i can come up with something cool in the future.
> 
> i'm with you alicat! some of my favorite things i've done have been unorthodox things i've never worked with before. like my first time i tried painting (it may have been mediocre at best, but i i still really like it and am attached to it). i think branching out is awesome because a.) you get to try something new and b.) even if it's shitty (in your own opinion) it's still potentially different enough to warrant a second look on many occasions.
> 
> i like learning new things cause at the very least, i can apply one new thing i've learned to a drawing compiled of all the things the last one had, but the one new trick may add all the more flare i need to make it worth working with or to make it that much more interesting.



so true....the more we apply our hands to the page/canvas, the more we learn....

the very definition of art is in what the viewer sees or feels......it is not how good you can draw or paint really....so, when we look back on our work, we will see with fresh eyes and remember the process we used, not just the final work....it is also true that old works can be revamped and made into whole new pieces....

man, i should really get back at it.....i have not installed any illustration software on my new computer...i think that might push me to start creating again....


----------



## undead

^ couldn't agree more. art is a constant process. i like it because it keeps me busy and it keeps me learning. it's kind of like learning a new language, you'll always pick up more slang as you immerse yourself more and more.

do it up dude. get yourself back into it. sometimes i just need that little push to get myself going again. i'll go months without drawing or anything sometimes and it makes me mad because i get myself out of such a mood that i can't put shit together if i even wanted to. make yourself want to do it more often and you'll constantly notice an improvement. that's what i've been doing. even if nobody else agrees... i see the improvements i've made in some of the stuff i've done or in the diversity i've adapted to... i couldn't be happier.


----------



## Pillthrill

I liked the work that PR Brown did for the heroin diaries, and I just thought that yours had a look that was similar.


----------



## undead

oh weird... that's cool as shit. i like it.

i could see trying something like that.


----------



## Pillthrill

Its so much better if you can get a closer look. I have the book and some of it I just love how dark, graphic and honest it is...


----------



## undead

that's awesome, i like that piece! and the writing is pretty disturbing.


----------



## Pillthrill

Ha, you should read the book. A lot of people knock it as rock star drama and it kinda is...drugs make you unstable, duh... 
But just the stories of freebasing and always end up locked in the closet littered with dirty needes, stocked with firearms, sure that you can hear voices and camera are in the house and ppl coming to get you and shooting heroin to quiet it. Add that to the lyrical genius he adds to the soundtrack and I worship the ground he walks on. Not to mention getting clean and creating a outlet to help others...damn. I would say check it. 
Oh yeah, sorry for hijacking.


----------



## undead

haha... word up! i'll have to check it out! i always liked reading william burroughs type shit and it sounds like it could be on a similar base. i think i would dig it for sure.


----------



## alicat72

"Happy people are often those who have mastered a skill"

i just read this quote today....so true...


----------



## justsomeguy

when i find a decent camera / scanner ill post some of my more technical figure drawings


----------



## justsomeguy




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

cool stuff
thaks for sharing


----------



## ladyinthesky

everyone that has posted on here is very talented
good work guys


----------



## spork

nice work jsg, I really like that last one especially


----------



## undead

i've always dug your style JSG, but it's gotten progressively more intense. your newer stuff (or at least i assume it's newer as i haven't seen it) is REALLY interesting. i dig the water colors, earthy tones, and the way the lines play off each other.


----------



## QuestionEverything

^Agreed 100%.   The water colors and different style of those is very interesting to look at.

This one is my favorite:


>


----------



## justsomeguy

thanks, i had fun with those.  a few were done on sumi chinese water color paper with sumi ink.  you could layer it over and over and over and get very rich effects.


----------



## QuestionEverything

I've always been a fan of your line figure drawings/portraits.  I'd love to see you use the watercolor or sumi ink style/technique layered with those.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

i would agree with QE, its was also my favorite


----------



## tribal girl

justsomeguy said:
			
		

>



I love this one. 

It reminds me of Van Gogh.


----------



## AmorRoark

justsomeguy said:
			
		

>



Since I fucked it up in your journal I'll retry.



> In a sense, yes. My art has been commended as being strongly phallic which bothers some women. The word itself makes some women uncomfortable. Penis.


----------



## pennywise

I scanned this on a shitty scanner at work. Its my "on hold" drawing that I work on while I'm on the phone at work. Like I said the scan fucked it all up. The eyes are red but it doesn't do color so they look black, and you can't see it so well but whateva...


----------



## undead

that's pretty bad ass, but it doesn't make me envy you any because obviously... you're on hold way too much. :D

nice clean work though.


----------



## coelophysis

I've finally learned to use a scanner.


----------



## justsomeguy

pennywise, did you read The Pitt comic book?


----------



## diche

coelophysis, I like your style.

heres some doodles of mine


----------



## quadratik

Wow pennywise that shit was killer. I'm going to borrow one of my friends scanners and post some of my shit


----------



## pennywise

justsomeguy said:
			
		

> pennywise, did you read The Pitt comic book?



hell yeah I knew someone would recognize him. Pitt was fucking metal. I'm still trying to get all of them.


----------



## Dtergent

Some doodling stuff


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Some o my quick sketches and doodles


----------



## KiwiQflyer

justsomeguy--I definitely like the turn your art has taken as well.  The radiating pieces are incredibly intense.  I can definitely stare at them for more than a few minutes.  Have to keep going back to them!


----------



## coelophysis

Thank you diche


----------



## justsomeguy

kiwi's got some talent there.

are those self portraits? (the couple at the top)


----------



## effingcustie

some stuff in wax:


































halloween masks from the last two years:


----------



## LoveAlways

ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

> nice stuff. certainly an eclectic mix of deviance and wonderfulness for all! :D
> 
> here's something my current state of delusion/insomnia is allowing my boundaries to keep in it's constraints hehehe.


I _knew_ you were demented 

I like


----------



## spork

oooh i like the wax!


----------



## undead

there's some really cool artwork and a ton of different styles goin on in here! i like the way this thread is going lately. 



			
				LoveAlways said:
			
		

> I _knew_ you were demented
> 
> I like



thanks! i AM demented (in thought). though i'm still trying to completely capture the dementedness on paper. i'm getting there, but i've still got some work to do! :D 

and also... just a bit ago i threw together a quick tribute piece to a fellow bluelight artist who's always been supportive of the work i've done as well. i'm trying to put together a portfolio for art school. i finally went on a college visit and i'm trying to get my foot in the education door. i'm ready for some harsh criticism and some formal training! but anyways, that's partially why i drew this piece, i'm trying to build a more diverse portfolio with some polished off pieces of different styles.


----------



## KiwiQflyer

The wax is freakin' awesome! How did you get into that??


----------



## effingcustie

KiwiQflyer said:
			
		

> The wax is freakin' awesome! How did you get into that??



Thanks!   Hmm well it started as trying to do something inspired by ocean life and I was trying to make stuff with all kinds of materials but eventually made those jellyfish things..  I liked wax a lot so I started just playing with it and trying all kinds of stuff.  Those pictures are from are from about a year and a half ago, but this year I'm gonna start working on that project and try to do something bigger and more complex.  I'm really excited about it


----------



## pennywise

Another one from my groundbreaking "on hold at work" series.


----------



## QuestionEverything

Loving the wax work.  I thought it was from resin molds.  Great drawings from everyone too.

This is the most recent painting I have completed, it's hanging in the admissions office currently (w00t!) as part of the annual show.  Picture is pretty blurry, and some of the color is slightly off (the green is brighter - it 'vibrates' off of the red in spots) but you get the gist.


----------



## tribal girl

Very nice, QE.

As always.


----------



## KiwiQflyer

justsomeguy said:
			
		

> kiwi's got some talent there.
> 
> are those self portraits? (the couple at the top)



Thanks.  Yeah, the top two are slightly recent, though I gave myself a bit of a mantooth in the first one.  Since I know my own facial structure pretty well, I like altering it here and there in pictures.  Fun to experiment.  

The 3rd is me from when I was 12, and the 4th is me lounging by the pool when I was a baby.  I'm not a huge fan of using photographs as a reference...but I got really tired of drawing myself from the mirror!!

And the 5th is a photo reference, too.  Myself (on the far right) and a couple of girls from my swim team in high school.

And QuestionEverything, that painting is awesome.  Even if the computer doesn't do it justice, it still pops!!


----------



## undead

you stuff reminds me of what swoon draws. it's very well done. you have a good understanding of human anatomy, and you can convey it to paper very well! 

here's a quickie i threw together.


----------



## Dtergent

QuestionEverything, I like it a lot!

I also like the wax ones. 

Fawesome


----------



## fevio

lacey, you've got some talent girl! simply amazing.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

effingcustie said:
			
		

>


that is so cool :D 


QE : you are such at a  professional level

ryanlaughlin  : you have a signature style
i could recognize a laughlin  

how about a guess whos the Bl artist thread ? hehe


----------



## undead

^ haha... a thank you! maybe you should have one hanging in your living room. :D


----------



## bijo




----------



## coelophysis




----------



## pennywise

so no one likes my tentacled martian eye-monster, eh? Charlatans! 

I'm gonna keep working on it I think. I kind of like the little guy.


----------



## undead

i think it's pretty sweet, actually!


----------



## Dtergent

So what about we have a little doodle/sketch exchange on BL? Like by mail and stuff.

There's sum shit I'd love to see up in my room


----------



## undead

i think that would be a cool idea.


----------



## chucky1432

pennywise said:
			
		

> so no one likes my tentacled martian eye-monster, eh? Charlatans!
> 
> I'm gonna keep working on it I think. I kind of like the little guy.



It's cool man!!!


----------



## chucky1432

This is some of my old stuff....My scanner is broke and I'm too lazy to buy another one.....I will try to get some new stuff on here soon!!!!!


----------



## QuestionEverything

Thanks guys! 

More great stuff everyone posted too!

Pennywise, I love that you draw while on hold (and quite well I might add!).  My mom doodles while on the phone constantly, but she does it while talking.  I could never understand how she did it, any time I did I found myself getting lost in my drawings and totally tuning out the person on the other end, talk about rude.


----------



## pennywise

lol yeah a lot of times I draw while talking. I try to stick to doing simple stuff like shading and giving lines more weight, but once in a while I get wrapped up in it and totally space on what I'm supposed to be doing. Once or twice I've had people hang up on me because I stopped talking and they thought the call got cut off. :D

My monster is coming along quite nicely I might add.  

Sorry that I haven't commented on anyone else's stuff. I'll try to start doing that some more.


----------



## guineaPig

it's been ages since i've drawn anything.
used to be pretty much all i ever did was sit and doodle.

this is like '02 or so. kills me my mom trashed all my old sketch books.

aaaaah, damn gallery resizing things.
http://www.bluelight.ru/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=48460&limit=recent
just click for a larger view or whatever.


----------



## bijo




----------



## bijo




----------



## bijo




----------



## bijo




----------



## bijo




----------



## bijo




----------



## QuestionEverything

bijo, you've got some great designs going on.  I'd like to know a little about them though if you wouldn't mind sharing.


----------



## bijo

thank you. what would you like to know


----------



## bijo

*i do website layouts .. editorial .. branding (identity) ...antyhing .
you looking for any design work? are you one of the bl owners?
*





To see more of his art, click below:


*NSFW*: 































edit: adding NSFW tags not for content, but just so it doesn't overwhelm the thread so much. Please do this yourself in the future when posting so many images. Thanks. -pw


----------



## bijo

To see more of his art, click below:


*NSFW*: 



































edit: adding NSFW tags not for content, but just so it doesn't overwhelm the thread so much. Please do this yourself in the future when posting so many images. Thanks. -pw


----------



## bijo

To see more of his art, click below:


*NSFW*: 





























































edit: adding NSFW tags not for content, but just so it doesn't overwhelm the thread so much. Please do this yourself in the future when posting so many images. Thanks. -pw


----------



## bijo

To see more of his art, click below:


*NSFW*: 


































































edit: adding NSFW tags not for content, but just so it doesn't overwhelm the thread so much. Please do this yourself in the future when posting so many images. Thanks. -pw


----------



## bijo

some photography

http://www.marcolalo.com/jh


----------



## justsomeguy

^^

lol


----------



## coelophysis

|o|

vv


----------



## QuestionEverything

uh, no, i'm not one of the ''bl owners'', lol 

I was simply trying to get more out of you than just pictures.  It's nice to know a little bg info: what the work posted here was created for, maybe something about the artist's background, medium/programs used, etc.  Something a little more personal than a post that consists of a picture and a picture alone.


----------



## bijo

i don't know why i did this


----------



## pennywise

I finished the tentacled martian eye-monster. I think he looks like a pretty dapper fellow.


----------



## poopie

he looks like the martians from "the simpsons".
anything from "the simpsons" is good.


----------



## spork

^I was thinking more "Futurama." Both are awesome though.

Nice work, penny. Can't wait to see more of your on hold work!


----------



## undead

pennywise that's really lookin good man! 

here's a quicky i did for my name with some new pens i just got.


----------



## Live&Learn

Penny that sketch is amazing. Have you ever thought about trying tattooing as a hobby/career? You'd be a good candidate, your style is perfect for it.


----------



## Live&Learn

naptownhiphopist said:
			
		

>



TOY! haha your amazing man, that is out of this world. I wish I could paint like that. How long have you been doing that? Its perfect.


----------



## pennywise

ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

> pennywise that's really lookin good man!
> 
> here's a quicky i did for my name with some new pens i just got.



Thanks ryan. 

I actually really like your piece here. I think it's probably my favorite of yours of the ones I have seen so far. Your abstract style works really well as text ornamentation. I think some of your designs would work really well on clothing...especially in making logos and stuff like the one quoted above. 

I'm not saying that just because you commented on my piece. While I think it's great that you liked it, I really value honesty in people's comments about my art and others art in this forum. I wouldn't say something if I didn't totally believe it to be true, regardless of what anyone said about my work. I think everyone who has posted in this thread can appreciate that. 

It's so irritating when people just give you a cursory "that's nice." I think anyone who is an artist has experienced that frustration. We'd rather hear an honest criticism than empty praise or bland patronization. Am I wrong about this?

Anyway...I digress. The point is that I really dig this piece of work, in all honesty. I think that it's because it's a little bit more focused than some of your other work. While you have a crazy awesome style and clearly have good technique, I sometimes find it hard to focus on some of your work. I think that this piece works especially well because it has the text to ground it, to anchor it. It mixes the abstraction that is your specialty with something to solidify focus, to make the work more understandable. I get a sense of this as an expression of yourself through your work, as if it's sprouting or growing out of your name. lol I hope I'm not coming off as pretentious or over-analytic...I'm just trying to explain why I like it.  

Finally, at the risk of turning this into one of my patented "tl;dr" posts. I just wanted to thank you for your contributions to the arts content of this forum, in this thread and elsewhere. I have been happy to see this thread getting some activity, and the art-minded people of BL showing up and contributing. That goes for not just ryan, but all of you who have been contributing to this thread and other arts threads. I won't even try to start a list for fear of forgetting someone, so I just want to give a general thumbs up and thanks to all of you who have been contributing to our arts content. Thanks, and keep up the awesome work! :D


----------



## undead

^ wow! thanks a ton for that pennywise! i absolutely agree with you on everything you said though. empty praise is as bad as it gets sometimes cause you don't know if the person is seriously not into it or what, but a simple "its nice" usually implies they couldnt care less. which is fine if that's the case, but if it is, then yes a simple... "it's not really my thing" would be better than a "it's nice."

that said, i don't mind the over analysis one bit because i tend to do the same with other people's stuff and i often tend to do it while i'm putting together some of my stuff so if you're over analyzing something i did, chances are you're finding the core of what drove that piece. :D

anyways though, i agree and it's great to see this thread continue on as it has! i'll try to keep posting more, i may post some oldies though that i've done cause it's been so long a ton of people havent seen them and just because i'm curious what some people may think of them nowadays... i may get the itch. :D


----------



## undead

here are some of my older ones, i believe i've posted them all before, but way back so newer visitors of this thread may not have seen them. i'll put them under NSFW tags so that they don't overload anyones computers with images because theres a few of them. 

pennywise, i hope you enjoy my more composed style. 

clint eastwood drawing done in prismacolor markers.

*NSFW*: 










a friend of mine done with prismacolor markers.

*NSFW*: 










another friend of mine done with prismacolor markers (some of you may recognize her.

*NSFW*: 










a drawing done for my sister of her and her baby (for her birthday), in prismacolor markers.

*NSFW*: 










same friend i drew for the second picture, but with pencil.

*NSFW*: 










a girl i used to know who needed cheering up, her mom asked me to draw this.

*NSFW*: 










sergei fedorov, drawn in pencil. forgive my shitty russian accenting.

*NSFW*: 










then i've got some of my more abstract ones, but still somewhat tightly composed.

dimentia. this one's done in ink.

*NSFW*: 










discordance interrupted. this one's also done in ink.

*NSFW*: 










my first self portrait. done with ink.

*NSFW*: 










third person perspective. done in pencil.

*NSFW*: 










artificial intelligence. done with marker and ink.

*NSFW*: 










and that's all for now, though i have a few others i could throw in there if desired.


----------



## justsomeguy

ryan.

i think working from live models instead of photographs would help your figure drawing a lot.  there's just something lost when you are working from photos imo.


----------



## undead

i've heard that from a few people and can't wait to do that! when i get to school i'm sure i'll get to, but something makes me feel creepy about asking a friend to model while i draw them. 

most of them probably wouldnt even mind, but i don't know how to ask without coming across as a weirdo haha. :D


----------



## ladyinthesky

^your work inspires me


----------



## justsomeguy

ya actually i can't stand to draw people i know because they can never fucking sit still.  have to catch them sleeping lol.  

best to have a paid figure drawing session in school!

regardless your prismacolor drawings are great, they look like vectors in illustrator lol


----------



## pennywise

I like this one. It has that cool combination of abstract and real that I was talking about in your other piece. It strikes a nice balance. 

Thanks for using the NSFW tags too. I'm sure you can all see how it keeps the thread from getting a little too out of control and jumbled. For one or a few images, especially if they are smaller, it's fine to just post the images. But if you are posting a bunch of images, especially larger ones, I would appreciate if you all wouldn't mind using the NSFW tags like ryan did. Thanks.


----------



## [eK]

i done this for my girlfriend a few weeks ago (pastels on canvas). 
its actually the first major 'different' style of artwork i have yet produced.


*NSFW*: 










some of my other stuff:


*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











something in progress.
should finish it one day this week.


*NSFW*:


----------



## QuestionEverything

ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

> i've heard that from a few people and can't wait to do that! when i get to school i'm sure i'll get to, but something makes me feel creepy about asking a friend to model while i draw them.
> 
> most of them probably wouldnt even mind, but i don't know how to ask without coming across as a weirdo haha. :D



Once you're in school you won't feel so weird about it at all.  It's just routine at that point, and your friends and family will understand.  I once spent an entire weekend working on homework drawing my husband and children's feet and hands, lol.

If you're not comfortable drawing from them right now, use a mirror and draw yourself or draw your own hands or feet without a mirror.  Don't get me wrong, your work is skilled (your use of line weight, color (and lack of sometimes), and the depth you're able to show), but there really is a lot to be learned from drawing from life.  A picture flattens the image for you.  Your eyes don't have to translate a 3 dimensional vision on to paper (or canvas, whatever it may be) - which can take a lot of practice to master.  

Anyway, it's nice to see the progression of your work over the years.  I think it's obvious that you've developed your own unique style and I'm honestly really excited to see how that evolves once you go through school.

[and i have to add that i'm guilty of often saying 'that's nice' or 'nice stuff'   more often than not though, it's because i don't feel i have the time to type out a huge critique or analyzation of someone's work - OR wonder if they'd welcome it, but it caught my eye enough to comment on it.  soooooooooooo, i'm going to attempt to stop doing that, but know that it doesn't always mean the person doesn't like it - they took the time to comment, even if it was generically.]


----------



## pennywise

QuestionEverything said:
			
		

> [and i have to add that i'm guilty of often saying 'that's nice' or 'nice stuff'   more often than not though, it's because i don't feel i have the time to type out a huge critique or analyzation of someone's work - OR wonder if they'd welcome it, but it caught my eye enough to comment on it.  soooooooooooo, i'm going to attempt to stop doing that, but know that it doesn't always mean the person doesn't like it - they took the time to comment, even if it was generically.]



I meant more in terms of IRL. On here, I'm sure people appreciate any comments. Although it's not to hard, if you see something you like, to type out a sentence or two that explains what it is about it that you like, or even some sort of constructive criticism. I have to think that if people weren't able to hear comments about what they could do to try to improve their work, they wouldn't be posting it here for everyone to see and comment on.


----------



## undead

i was motivated by another bler to draw this piece...





and i did this one later on tonight for myself...


----------



## bingey

^
awesome you are my favorite bluelight artist

i was wondering if you could do a piece that i want to get tattooed , involving a hypodermic needle , a bit like the black & white style you have in your gallery?


----------



## Psych0

ya ryan great shit man, imma post some of my own shit once they finish uploading. bleh they will look like shit cuz i pic'd em offa my camera phone. ill scan em someday


----------



## Psych0

heres my self portrait. btw im notorious for not finishing any of my artwork





this is 1 of very few that i actually finished





this is an assignment for my rapid viz class. not done obviously
assignment is called Mechanical Animals











theres a few of em. ill probably post more. deffinatly will post more once i find acces to a scanner


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## justsomeguy

some self portraits and drawings from the past year or two

(still no scanner / camera for new work ><)

i think these were posted in the gallery earlier? 






.








.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.






.






.


----------



## justsomeguy

here's a piece i've been working on.  its not done, imo.  also this .jpg isn't really reproducing it very well.  illustrator vectors tend to piss me off when saved for web ><   i think if you click for the full scaled version it looks better


----------



## undead

^ that one's cool as fuck though. whether or not the scan did it justice, it still looks quality man, i cant wait to see it when it's done. are you putting any water color in it (do you know yet?) or are you just kind of winging it?

anyways... about your previous portraits... i like the way they tend to pop off the paper. they give the viewer an uncomfortable feeling but they're still deep enough to keep the realism. they have a similar feel to the style of derek hess.


----------



## justsomeguy

that last one is done in illustrator lol.  but the vectors turn to shit when you save it for the web


----------



## undead

oh... now you're speakin a language i don't understand. :D

regardless i think it's cool as shit brotha.


----------



## undead

here... i did a thing for my buddy... since i'm probably going to be going into graphic design for school, i've tried just experimenting (novice as it is... gotta start somewhere) and i threw this quick basic thing together for my buddy. it's a picture of him, digitally manipulated with some most primitive of programs. :D


----------



## pennywise

justsomeguy said:
			
		

>



that is definitely pretty badass. it's like pointillism only vector style!


----------



## undead

what are these vectors you guys speak of?! i'm not familiar with the digital art terms. :D


----------



## justsomeguy

really? lol

vectors are seen in programs like illustrator and corel draw (and CAD programs id imagine).  the data for an image is sort of "stored" in various points.  each point has directions like "go 45 degrees that way towards the other point."  think of line drawings i guess.  vectors are scalable, so you don't lose any resolution if you blow the file up to say, billboard size.  im doing a piss poor job explaining.

rasters are seen in photo editing software (like photoshop).  the images data is stored in pixels.  each pixel tells you what it is "im this particular shade of red."  rasters aren't as scalable, as the bigger you make the image, the more visible the pixels are.  however, they tend to represent photographs easier.


----------



## undead

ahhhhh... i got it. you actually did a pretty good job of explaining it as now i know (or at least i think i do :D) what they mean. 

i told you man, i know fuck all about digital programs.


----------



## panic in paradise

this pales in comparison to most others art here, but I love it. i call it "pink room" just incase you dont know what a pink room is, its a room thats best described as being in a pencil eraser, but in a jail, where you cant harm your self or anyone else, along 24 florescent lighting, and being naked. with only a hole to relieve your self in. 

the pepto pink is supposed to 'calm' a person, and the specific paint, which is what i used here is the real (sealed)antibacterial paint, from the early 80's late 70's. probably 2.25'x3.3

i have spent a fair amount of time in these 'pink rooms' and the way time lapses is amazing... the different shapes are the time constant, and the basic structure of it all is at times ramped. being off in space where time never existed, our, or , my mind correlated the structure, symmetry, and development of such said shapes and their origin.

as they were presented to me in a 'controlled' environment.

so, an ways, to any who feels like they may not be an artist. our minds are capable of more then you could imagine, imagine as much as you can and let the furthest, most embedded instincts be your guide.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Weird, I swore I posted in this thread before but I don't see it now. Oh well, here is some of my stuff:






More under here:


*NSFW*: 


























Some of them aren't the full picture or very good quality because I either couldn't fit them on a scanner or had to take a crappy photo of them.  I haven't painted anything in a long time, I've devoted myself to creativity and expression through the written word these days, but painting is still a part of me and I'm sure I'll get round to it again! Btw, there is so much amazing work in this thread it was basically impossible for me to quote everything I loved. All of you guys are incredibly talented. Keep at it!


----------



## randycaver

^^ i really like the last one.


----------



## alicat72

i really like the first one! nice color palette


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

randycaver said:
			
		

> ^^ i really like the last one.



Thanks! That's one of the first paintings I ever did, it's my favorite painting, I'd never sell it. It represents the start of my spiritual awakening.


----------



## ladyinthesky

still working on it
not my best but w/e


----------



## Dave

notDeja- I really like the landscapes. So serene.

ryan- I would so buy a t-shirt with one of your pieces on it. I especially like the style of 'dimentia', 'discordance interrupted' and your self-portrait. Especially discordance. <cough>

Reading this thread makes me want to get back into drawing. The most that I've done are some abstract pencil 'visual textures' that were little more than OCD doodles back in high school. I liked them, but I don't know if anyone else would.


----------



## justsomeguy

be sure to post any more work you do on that one lady.


----------



## ladyinthesky

^ i will as soon as i am finish
ryan i havent signed it yet 
i am thinking about adding color but i suck at that so im not sure where this is going to go


----------



## justsomeguy

you should let me color / vector it in illustrator  collaboration imo!!


----------



## ladyinthesky

^but than would it still be called my drawing?


----------



## justsomeguy

it would be ours? i don't know im just really bored and want to start something new lol


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

syymphonatic said:
			
		

>




After browsing through the thread again, I have to say, as hard as it is to pick a favorite, I think this one is absolutely amazing. I mean.. the color, the depth, the FEELING I get when I look at it. Wow. I would buy this and hang it up and stare at it for hours. I love it.


----------



## ladyinthesky

i fixed my drawing a little and took a pic with a better camera


----------



## justsomeguy

did more work on this digital self portrait.  about done id reckon until / unless i add color  

again feel free to click on the image for better resolution o0

criticism welcomed and appreciated 


*NSFW*: 










here's a detail.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Dave

Pretty cool JSG. I get the stuff exploding out of your head, and the phallic heart, but I'm not so sure about the parachute coming out of your right ear. It looks more like it's there for symmetry with the head explosion rather than as a contribution to the piece itself. 

The 'fractalized' face is pretty great though. I don't know if you're planning on colouring it, but I think that it works well just as a monochrome line drawing.


----------



## justsomeguy

ya i think i wanted the "parachute" as you named it more hard edge and laser-beamy, but it seems everything i draw gets to be squishy.  

i think if i would add color id keep the face black and white and just color the bits around the head


----------



## coelophysis

ladyinthesky said:
			
		

> i fixed my drawing a little and took a pic with a better camera




Ohh I like it, do you plan to fill in all of the background?


----------



## soundsystem00

Please give me feedback, this is from three years ago via photoshop and if yall like it ill try to continue my hobby with this.


----------



## leiphos

your own work only, please. I think that's pretty clear from the title alone.

-pw


----------



## soundsystem00

leiphos said:
			
		

> your own work only, please. I think that's pretty clear from the title alone.
> 
> -pw



hey dood if your talkin to me, cool it, theres no way to label my art. Maybe its the sublime sun but I modified it myself and everything so I would consider it my artwork .


----------



## pennywise

No man, he wasn't talking to you. He posted a picture of a Michelangelo painting, and I edited his post and left the text you see as a message to him to only post his own work. 

I know that you made what you posted. Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## soundsystem00

pennywise said:
			
		

> No man, he wasn't talking to you. He posted a picture of a Michelangelo painting, and I edited his post and left the text you see as a message to him to only post his own work.
> 
> I know that you made what you posted. Thanks for your contribution.



thanks pennywise, good to hear from u hows it been going?


----------



## undead

^ don't let us be your deciding factor on whether or not you continue with your hobby, if you like doing it, keep at it man.  

JSG, i dig the new additions on your piece, i enjoy watching it grow, it gives it a more organic feel. :D

lady, don't sign it yet! hehe... looks good though! i'm interested to see what you do with it as far as color and what not goes! you'll have to post it up as you make changes.

dave... thank you MUCHO MUCHO for your compliments! dimentia is one of my favorites to date, my self portrait is my first "perfected" of that style and it's always held a special place in my heart for that reason, and discordance interrupted... i hated at first... i actually was gonna send it off to a friend of mine i used to work with that moved to iowa who liked it... but then the longer i held on to it, the more it grew on me, now it's one of my favorites i've done. i don't know why though... it just grabbed me later on.

i just enjoy seeing this thread as active as it is and seeing all the contributions to it is awesome!


----------



## spork

ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

> ^ don't let us be your deciding factor on whether or not you continue with your hobby, if you like doing it, keep at it man.



Exactly! Also, it would be interesting if you posted more as you continue with your hobby so we can see how you progress.


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## Dave

justsomeguy said:
			
		

> i think if i would add color id keep the face black and white and just color the bits around the head



Good call. I could see that working out well. 

Everyone else-- keep up the good work! I  this thread.


----------



## justsomeguy

ceo, that's pretty awesome.  black paper with blacklight ink perhaps?


----------



## coelophysis

Thanks, but no it's actually nothing that exciting, I'd love to do some stuff on black paper sometime. That one is originally just this, done with pencil and sharpies and then I inverted the colors on the computer heh.


----------



## coelophysis

Here's another one.


----------



## leiphos

^ quite amazing

heeeheee


----------



## coelophysis

soul scientist said:
			
		

> coelophysis, that's gorgeous! I've tried doing patterns before and usually give up halfway though. It takes a lot of patience to make a design that looks fresh throughout the entire piece. I've love to see those on a shirt :D



I'd love them on shirts, I want them on posters too! Thanks for diggin' it. I like your monster.

Here's another. This one was one that I was just always going back to for like a month, adding piece by piece.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Nothing special, just playing around in photoshop. Self portrait for this moment:


----------



## undead

^ very cute! that's cool lookin though! i don't have and have never used photoshop so even if it is "nothing special" it's still good to me.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Thanks.  I was having a trippy "across the universe" moment right there. lol


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

coelophysis said:
			
		

> Here's another one.



This one is amazing.


----------



## JV

i like it deja!  the red looks good w/ the black and white (bluish kinda??), coming from someone w/ no artistic abilities at all.


----------



## Salviasca

Hi 

I am making Mandalas on the Computer and want to share some hope i get the right way to do it. 

Open for comments.


----------



## Busty St Clare

I don't use that many colours, but it pays better than grafitti...... 

Before:





After:


----------



## justsomeguy

why does he still have crap on his canines / inscisors?  (spelling..)


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

> i like it deja! the red looks good w/ the black and white (bluish kinda??), coming from someone w/ no artistic abilities at all.



 for you. 

Salviasca, those are absolutely breathtaking! How, if you don't mind me asking, did you make them? What program is that in? I especially like the last one. So much light. :D


----------



## Busty St Clare

justsomeguy said:
			
		

> why does he still have crap on his canines / inscisors?  (spelling..)


 blood... photo was taken 2 minutes after I clean the margins of cement.


----------



## justsomeguy

oh i see.  well, i don't think its fine art lol


----------



## Busty St Clare

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder..... and I believe he got laid that night


----------



## justsomeguy

wait did you put his caps on or just photograph them?


----------



## coelophysis

soul scientist said:
			
		

> you should check out http://threadless.com
> 
> people submit t-shirt templates and every week one is chosen to be printed and distributed. i think you make around $2000 or so if your design is chosen + extra




I'm glad you see my stuff as shirt worthy  I'm checking the site out now, it seems interesting, I suppose there is nothing to lose. When I win I'll give you your cut for showing me to the website.

MynameisnotDeja - Thank you 


Here's one I JUST did, all in one sitting. Went to Atlantic City, dropped some cid, gambled for 20 minutes, wandered around the casino aimlessly for an hour staring at the rugs, went out to the boardwalk and beach area, smoked a joint, went back to my hotel room and then this happened -


----------



## Busty St Clare

justsomeguy said:
			
		

> wait did you put his caps on or just photograph them?


I didn't take the photos....


Coelo, you should seriously submit those to Threadless. I've got several T's from their site and I would definitely buy one with your designs.... they also sell prints of some of the designs as well.


----------



## n3ophy7e

coelophysis said:
			
		

>


WOOOOWWWWWW!!!!    

I did a similar thing on microdots a few years ago, but nowhere near as good as that. I used glitter pens teehee


----------



## AmorRoark

Yeah I definitely would not consider dentistry an art. I equally hate when doctors refer to the surgical bed as a canvas or whatever.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Being American you are obviously happy with lego brick smiles spat out of a factory ala Extreme make over. From experience these people generally want to scream at the world that "I have spent money on my teeth".  

After 10 years I look at the second photo and see the suttle translucency of the incisal edges that cannot be achieved with plastic or even porcelain fused to metal. I also appreciate how the different layers of porcelain react under natural and artificial light. They are still not 100% natural I believe, but being the best means you are never happy. It is a little white for mind... but the client wanted this.

Not an art? I spent 6 months planning and sculpting the bone and gum (with a laser) and trialing the shape and bite in plastic before I was happy to proceed with the glass work. It was my design that my lab then followed. My best work are on  20 something women who's friends have no idea that their teeth are fake. Even to this day though I can still pick a cosmetic smile from 20ft (even from the world leaders)..... only God himself it seems has mastered enamel.

I could've done it in less  than a month but I knew that the condyles were going to remodel after such a radical rebuild and the profile of his smile would be too unpredictable.

But you can stick to your pens and brushes, .......at least you can hang that on a wall.


----------



## alasdairm

MynameisnotDeja said:
			
		

> Nothing special


we'll agree to disagree...



alasdair


----------



## pennywise

Busty St Clare said:
			
		

> Being American you are obviously happy with lego brick smiles spat out of a factory ala Extreme make over. From experience these people generally want to scream at the world that "I have spent money on my teeth".
> 
> After 10 years I look at the second photo and see the suttle translucency of the incisal edges that cannot be achieved with plastic or even porcelain fused to metal. I also appreciate how the different layers of porcelain react under natural and artificial light. They are still not 100% natural I believe, but being the best means you are never happy. It is a little white for mind... but the client wanted this.
> 
> Not an art? I spent 6 months planning and sculpting the bone and gum (with a laser) and trialing the shape and bite in plastic before I was happy to proceed with the glass work. It was my design that my lab then followed. My best work are on  20 something women who's friends have no idea that their teeth are fake. Even to this day though I can still pick a cosmetic smile from 20ft (even from the world leaders)..... only God himself it seems has mastered enamel.
> 
> I could've done it in less  than a month but I knew that the condyles were going to remodel after such a radical rebuild and the profile of his smile would be too unpredictable.
> 
> But you can stick to your pens and brushes, .......at least you can hang that on a wall.



I appreciate your point of view. While generally my own definition of art is rather broad, I think that one of the important ingredients necessary to anything with the title of "art" is that creativity and self expression are integral elements. Perhaps the process you are describing may be better expressed as a craft or a skill? For instance, welding and and machining precise parts are both things that have some aspects of art, and definitely require great skill and experience that we can all respect, but ultimately are not creative in a clearly identifiable way. I think that creating dental moldings or whatever these are probably falls into the same category...something like "skilled craft" or similar. It might have many of the same aspects of art, but ultimately diverges from art in that the aim is not to create an aesthetic effect purely for it's own sake and artistic impression, but to replicate as closely as possible a standard which has a different purpose and intent than one that is purely artistic.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Interesting, are you saying for it to be art it must be disposable? Serve no purpose?

Is a furniture designer not an artist because he could just a simply whack three legs onto a round base and just make a practical stool? Instead he creates a designer chair that would not look out of place in an art museum.

Are architects not artists? They could simply replicate boxes and fill them with people.

Is a hairdresser an artist? Not if he uses a bowl I guess :D 
But what if he dyes the hair several colours?

Is a toilet seat in a modern art gallery considered art?

I believe art is a feeling not a catagory. 

Not one of my cases are the same. They do not follow predetermined cut out pattern, each one must be designed from scratch and between 6-10 shades used in each tooth. 

Don't get me wrong... there is nothing artistic about screwing a broken jaw back together but I carry a portfolio of my work, every bit as beautiful and creative as a photographers.

*sobs into unappreciated girly soft hands*


----------



## jam uh weezy

eh, the colors are off on the picture...





Say it fast.




soul scientist, amazing stuff, lets see more?


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Soo...crafting is still an artform.  So here you go.

What happens when you leave tofu in the fridge for too long??  It goes BAAAD!!











He's a block of expired tofu.  Even though I'm a vegan, I'm not the biggest fan of tofu, so this is basically what I see everytime I look at it anyway.  

He's made of felt, handstitched, filled with poly-fil, and I hand stitched that devious facial expression as well.


----------



## pennywise

Busty St Clare said:
			
		

> Interesting, are you saying for it to be art it must be disposable? Serve no purpose?



No, I never said that. If it is entirely functional, however, with no appreciable element of pure artistic value, then I don't believe it can be considered art.

Architecture for instance, is indeed functional. However, one of the traditional ground rules is, "form follows function," which indicates that form still has it's place.

Do any of your dental pieces have any feature that is included solely for it's artistic merit, or even primarily for it's artistic merit? I'm not trying to belittle your skill or craftsmanship, but ultimately your goal isn't any pure standard of artistic expression, but rather to see how closely you can replicate something that is found naturally. As such, there is no creative impulse in such work, which is, in my estimation, the central element of anything "artistic".


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

pennywise said:
			
		

> but rather to see how closely you can replicate something that is found naturally.


you mean like photography


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

> He's made of felt, handstitched, filled with poly-fil, and I hand stitched that devious facial expression as well.



He's so cute! I love him! 



> you mean like photography



^This comment gave me the lolz.


----------



## justsomeguy

Busty St Clare said:
			
		

> But you can stick to your pens and brushes, .......at least you can hang that on a wall.



well you put a  on it but you still strolled in here kind of haughty .... "it pays more than graffiti lololol"


----------



## Busty St Clare

You don't think I graf?


----------



## Busty St Clare

pennywise said:
			
		

> Do any of your dental pieces have any feature that is included solely for it's artistic merit, or even primarily for it's artistic merit? As such, there is no creative impulse in such work, which is, in my estimation, the central element of anything "artistic".








Not mine but I did spent many of my early years placing jewels and grills on West Indian Yardies

Form over function?


----------



## undead

^ that's unique... but cool as balls!

here's a painting i did today.


----------



## Salviasca

Hi didnt know if i can put links in her but yeah il try it

the caleidoscopic Image itself i made with

http://www.krazydad.com/kaleido just use an image of your choice paste it in the bar and off you go

added some light effects and background with ArtWeaver. 

bye Salviasca

edited link ~spork


----------



## justsomeguy

i guess i really don't know what im talking about lol


----------



## Dave

pennywise said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to belittle your skill or craftsmanship, but ultimately your goal isn't any pure standard of artistic expression, but rather to see how closely you can replicate something that is found naturally.



So then photorealistic paintings are not art either? They're just replicating something that is found naturally. And to a lesser extent than Mr. St. Clare's work for that matter, since they're just images. Or are they art because they serve no practical purpose other than being an image?

[/devil's advocate]

I think that the line between art and craft is much blurrier than people generally think. I would say that Busty's caps are the work of a world-class artisan-- whether or not that constitutes art is perhaps up for debate. Maybe if he made some freaky deformed, interlocking, or fantasy caps it would be more clear-cut, but then that gets back into the 'is photorealistic art, art?' debate.

I'm picturing Tetris teeth, and thinking that that would be art. But is it only because it is unusual or impractical? I'm not sure.

Oh, ryan-- I love that painting!


----------



## slushy muddy water

ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

> ^ that's unique... but cool as balls!
> 
> here's a painting i did today.



this is awesome
i would buy it


----------



## [eK]

great piece, ryan! it looks really good, keep it up.


----------



## justsomeguy

Dave said:
			
		

> So then photorealistic paintings are not art either? They're just replicating something that is found naturally.




you know, i think photorealistic painting is pretty boring myself.  don't really care for it.


----------



## Dave

But is it art?


----------



## coelophysis

Busty St Clare & n3ophy7e thanks for the kind words, they inspire me for sure. I've only been drawing since around March of this year. I feel as though I'm improving but also do have a ways to go.
Here's one, it's not my best, but it's my most recent.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

> ^ that's unique... but cool as balls!
> 
> here's a painting i did today.




I love it I love it I love it! 

I'm actually working on something quite similar to this right now. The whole different boxes of colors/patters with trees in them almost like different windows thing. I really like your choices of color here. Excellent stuff! It could easily be sold.


----------



## undead

thank you thank you thank you!!! :D

the colors were for the most part already decided before i painted it, i had the girl it was for tell me (as closely as possible) what colors her living room were and i just tried to make something "pretty" that would flow well with the room. the thing i thought was fun though was that it's all spray paint, but in addition to the paint i used a drinking straw, a plastic syringe (or ink refiller thing... whatever you call it), a sponge, a couple of different brushes and a stencil i made (for the birds... not like the brittish chicks though... the actual birds). so it was semi experimental, but it worked out alright... i want to do another one now! you'll have to post up yours when you're done because i dig that style for some reason (the windows and what not) i just think it looks so cool, i don't know what it is about it haha. we must have pretty similar tastes in art though!

and btw, thank you also to EK, dave, and slushy muddy water! i appreciate the compliments!

coelyphysis (i didn't spell that right did i? hehe) your pieces are always entrancing, how long do you spend on one of them if you don't mind my asking? you said you've only been doin it since about march??? you've got a good handle on things man, and i look forward to seeing your work evolve as time goes on!


----------



## [eK]

coelophysis, your style is farking' sweet !


----------



## coelophysis

ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

> coelyphysis (i didn't spell that right did i? hehe) your pieces are always entrancing, how long do you spend on one of them if you don't mind my asking? you said you've only been doin it since about march??? you've got a good handle on things man, and i look forward to seeing your work evolve as time goes on!




Thanks  I'd say on average one will take me around 4-6 hours. I generally like to do them in one sitting because if I don't there's a good chance I'll never go back to it to finish and just wind up starting a new one. If I do one while I'm on some L it can get done in as quick as 3 hours. But yeah, it's been since about March, possibly late February. Last year I had my laptop crash on me and I lost documents and documents of writing. I felt extremely uninspired to continue writing after that. Then one day I just began doodling.

I appreciate you saying I have a good handle on things. It's exciting to see how my style has slowly but surely improved and evolved over the time spent so far. I don't feel like I'll ever stop because I'm always going to be wanting to see the transformation progress. Art has never been a big thing I was into. I don't have any favorite artists or influences. I do get inspired by Sir Laughlin pieces whenever I see them though.

& [eK] - Thank you


----------



## undead

^ kiss ass!

:D haha just kidding! thank you though! i can relate about what you said about trying to do it in one sitting... i have so many pieces i've done that i REALLY like... but it's only about half finished and probably will be forever. it's a pain in the ass, but so is life. but yeah man, you're definitely housing some talent and you can see minor improvements from piece to piece. the coolest thing throughout the evolution of your own artwork (IMO) is picking up on the little things that make something ordinary look extraordinary. i kind of pick up one trick at a time, then try to fuse the many i've learned over time into one drawing... and by the end of the drawing... it either looks too busy, or it's got just the right mix, the key i think is to figure out the comfortable medium where you're balancing everything just right and it gives you more to think about than it does to look at. with my stuff anyways.

keep posting your stuff though man! and you should try other styles too just to broaden your range, you'll find it will help the learning process even more. branch out and be daring. your stuff's keen as it is, but throw some abnormalities in it sometimes just to give yourself something to grow on outside your normal style. even if it's just to practice. that's what i do often and sometimes things work sometimes they don't... but you can bet you'll have more ideas running through the brain.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

> i just think it looks so cool, i don't know what it is about it haha.



Agreed. For me I like it because it's a neat way to mix a really modern look with something earthy and natural. I love this thread. :D


----------



## undead

^ i'll take that for sure. it does give it a modern/trendy (in art... trendy can be good hehe) look. :D

and i ALSO love this thread.


----------



## coelophysis

ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

> ^ kiss ass!
> 
> :D haha just kidding! thank you though! i can relate about what you said about trying to do it in one sitting... i have so many pieces i've done that i REALLY like... but it's only about half finished and probably will be forever. it's a pain in the ass, but so is life. but yeah man, you're definitely housing some talent and you can see minor improvements from piece to piece. the coolest thing throughout the evolution of your own artwork (IMO) is picking up on the little things that make something ordinary look extraordinary. i kind of pick up one trick at a time, then try to fuse the many i've learned over time into one drawing... and by the end of the drawing... it either looks too busy, or it's got just the right mix, the key i think is to figure out the comfortable medium where you're balancing everything just right and it gives you more to think about than it does to look at. with my stuff anyways.
> 
> keep posting your stuff though man! and you should try other styles too just to broaden your range, you'll find it will help the learning process even more. branch out and be daring. your stuff's keen as it is, but throw some abnormalities in it sometimes just to give yourself something to grow on outside your normal style. even if it's just to practice. that's what i do often and sometimes things work sometimes they don't... but you can bet you'll have more ideas running through the brain.



I definitely know what you're saying. I'm always slowly inserting new techniques and styles that I intertwine from piece to piece. Sometimes I fall into ruts where I feel like I'm accomplishing nothing, I guess it's similar to some sort of writer's block heh. I'll definitely continue to experiment, I just feel for me that it's a very slow process of adding changes, probably due to my lack of experience so far. I have plenty of pages filled with practice-shapes haha. Thanks a lot for the inspiration and the tips, it's appreciated greatly dude.

Here's another one - did it last night out of boredom and not being able to sleep.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^I want some of your work on a tshirt - start pimping your arty ass already!  :D


----------



## coelophysis

Thanks, after maybe 3 more weeks or so of practice I'll start looking into various different ways of getting them on shirts. I don't feel QUITE ready.


----------



## justsomeguy

here are some drawings from these past six months or so


*NSFW*: 













*NSFW*: 














*NSFW*: 














*NSFW*: 














*NSFW*: 














*NSFW*:


----------



## undead

jsg, those are fucking awesome. i like your line work.


----------



## kasleidoscope




----------



## [eK]

i was messing around and made this about a year ago.


*NSFW*:


----------



## coelophysis

kasleidoscope - That is so great & [eK] you should continue messing around.


----------



## ladyinthesky

just a few assignments i did in my drawing class. its such an easy class but gotta do it if i want my bachelors in fine arts  these figures are all from real life...
a skull




hats




a mask


----------



## pennywise

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> you mean like photography



The object of photography is _not_ to see how closely you can replicate reality.  That's _beyond _over-simplification.


----------



## Dtergent

I like your last one, coelophysis


----------



## justsomeguy

here are some doodles i think have merit


*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*:


----------



## [eK]

^^ your stuff is fucking sickkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## justsomeguy

thanks


----------



## coelophysis

Thank you Dtergent 

& justomeguy WOW I love all of those, they're incredible.


----------



## LiquidMethod

one of my dad's paintings:






unfortunately skill is not genetic as i can't draw for shiz


----------



## ladyinthesky

justsomeguy said:
			
		

> thanks




your style reminds me of the movie yellow submarine

i like it!


----------



## diche

ah! i love the colour in your's liquid method!!!


----------



## undead

a quick drawing/doodle from last night.


----------



## diche

JEBUS!!! ALOT OF ADVERTISING


----------



## spork

Wow LiquidMethod, your dad has awesome talent. I love the coloring in that one. I'd love to see more of his work!


----------



## justsomeguy

yes please moar


----------



## Busty St Clare

Lazy Sunday Mornings.........












Having a quality canvas available is always helpful.......


----------



## LiquidMethod

few more:


----------



## justsomeguy




----------



## justsomeguy

i should resize that...


----------



## undead

i say leave it the size it is... you can see the intricacies much better! maybe make a smaller one as well, but leave at least one the same size. it's very good brah!

here's something i threw together.


----------



## justsomeguy

thats pretty cool 

is it all marker, or did you add the shadow in photoshop?

here is a drawing


----------



## QuestionEverything

^Self portrait?  Your line work is mesmerizing jsg.  Your painting - it makes me want to see your palette in a major way.  You have this chroma/value/color thing going on and it makes me curious if you begin that process on the palette itself or if you work it out in the piece.  Weird, I know, but I'm curious still.  Is it oil or acrylic?  I was assuming oil.

Ryan,  your work all has such cross feeling of grafitti art and typography/digital/graphic art that I can't believe you don't use the graphic design programs.  I think you'd enjoy mixing them in with your style.


----------



## coelophysis

Here's one I started a long time ago and decided to finish today. I'm not so much a fan of this one, but I'm posting it anyway.


----------



## pennywise

LiquidMethod said:
			
		

> one of my dad's paintings:



This, and the others, are fucking awesome. Looks like some sick blotter art!


----------



## LiquidMethod

hah yea, some seriously trippy stuff done by a seriously sober individual, ironically.

He uses a technique called _egg tempera_ where first you coat the canvas with a mixture of pigment and egg. The tempera dries quickly, which allows you to use many coats of paint and gives a nice effect. Also lasts longer.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ it has a very surreal feel to it. i would actually be very interested in buying some of your dad's art.


----------



## justsomeguy

here are some drawings from this summer's trip


----------



## justsomeguy

QuestionEverything said:
			
		

> ^ it makes me want to see your palette in a major way.  You have this chroma/value/color thing going on and it makes me curious if you begin that process on the palette itself or if you work it out in the piece.  Weird, I know, but I'm curious still.  Is it oil or acrylic?  I was assuming oil.
> .



no thats not weird, its interesting to hear how others work.

i mix up my gradients on the palette.  i tend to think about color and mix it sort of in a grid.  so for example you can go from orange > blue along one side, and from one value of orange > darker value of orange down another side, then from dark blue > light blue on the opposite side, then of course light blue > light orange on teh last side.

i don't know if that makes sense?


----------



## undead

JSG your style is absolutely fucking disgusting. and i mean that in an unbelievably good way. :D

i don't know how to put to words the way you draw, but it's fucking original, intriguing, and awesome all at the same time. i've mentioned that some of your stuff reminds me of hans bellmer, but it also for some reason makes me think of a hans bellmer derek hess hybrid. i especially like that first one. they all give me a feeling of discomfort, but intense appreciation.

also:






that one's cool as fuck. it's the most bellmer looking of the last batch, but it's crisp and really fluid.


----------



## justsomeguy

bellmer is a pretty big influence on me.  he is such an amazing draftsman.  when he would draw the calf of a leg, or the concavity of a thumb bending, he fucking knew where the contour was going and how to do it.


----------



## undead

i agree... his stuff is surreal.


----------



## papa

justsomeguy said:
			
		

> here are some drawings from this summer's trip




I like those drawings


----------



## Changed

some photography from the past winter:


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ breathtaking.


----------



## Dave

I love ice rain/ice frost photos. Nicely done!


----------



## ladyinthesky

heres my most recent of Janis Joplin
my next project is to get a tent at an art show and sell


----------



## Changed

thanks for the nice comments all!

^nice janis


----------



## alasdairm

changed - where do you live?

those pics are great.

alasdair


----------



## ladyinthesky

thansk changed
your pics are beautiful


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

LiquidMethod said:
			
		

> He uses a technique called _egg tempera_ where first you coat the canvas with a mixture of pigment and egg. The tempera dries quickly, which allows you to use many coats of paint and gives a nice effect. Also lasts longer.


^Busty and I were wondering how he did it.  They're amazing.


----------



## Changed

alasdairm said:
			
		

> changed - where do you live?
> 
> those pics are great.
> 
> alasdair



upstate NY... terrible winters.


----------



## justsomeguy

these are sort of more "personal" to me lol

im becoming quite the whore in this thread lol


*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*:


----------



## Shambles

ladyinthesky said:
			
		

> thansk changed
> your pics are beautiful



Agreed - lovely shots .

Can't beat a bit of the old B&W. Is that third one slightly solarised or am I imagining things?


----------



## eDDe9

Can one sell artwork here?


----------



## Changed

Shambles said:
			
		

> Agreed - lovely shots .
> 
> Can't beat a bit of the old B&W. Is that third one slightly solarised or am I imagining things?



Nope, the entire tree was covered in ice, but the sunlight was coming form a low angle on the right, so only the left edges caught the rays, making it look like that.


----------



## alasdairm

Changed said:
			
		

> upstate NY... terrible winters.


if you have a camera and a snowboard there's no such thing as a terrible winter 

alasdair


----------



## Changed

alasdairm said:
			
		

> if you have a camera and a snowboard there's no such thing as a terrible winter
> 
> alasdair



camera- check.
snowboard - too expensive!


----------



## vibr8tor

eDDe9 said:
			
		

> Can one sell artwork here?




there has been some discussion about this in the past, cuz i thought an auction thread would be fun.  but the general concensus was that given what flakes a lotta people here turn out to be, (no offense to the non-flakes!), it would be a giant pain in the ass.  that's not to say that there's anything wrong with PM'ing someone and asking if their painting is for sale, though.  it just means we aren't going to have basically vending-booth threads.


----------



## eDDe9

Going to put up some stuff with a watermark then, and if anyone's interested they can PM me for all size prints


----------



## undead

lady... that joplin drawing is awesome! JSG... tons of more awesome stuff, you never cease to keep me interested!

here's one i just did within the last couple hours.


----------



## justsomeguy

i like what you're doing, merging observed / real objects with your more fanciful abstractions.


----------



## SweetSpot

justsomeguy - I really like what you do. Do you have formal training as an artist? How many years have you been drawing for to develop your style? Sorry for all the questions but I am really into line drawing from life, and am not really drawn to do much else, except sculpture. I do love all genres of art though.


----------



## justsomeguy

sweetspot - i have about 4 years of art (and philosophy) at a small liberal arts college, and then another 2 at the art institute of chicago.  i've been drawing for longer, on and off most of my life.  in the next few years i hope to get an MFA.


----------



## justsomeguy

/whore


----------



## MidnightBaby

[eK] said:
			
		

> i was messing around and made this about a year ago.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



eK wow! I really really like this, you should keep makin' pictures boy.

There's a whole lot of work in here that would make wicked t-shirts, I'm thinkin eK, justsomeguy, celeo and ryanl, but i know there's more and I'm not remembering names. You guys should all stick at it, and have you thought asbout selling to/working for fashion labels or making your own?


----------



## undead

JSG, that second drawing (the one with the doorway and the hall) is my favorite of those for some reason. you have an uncanny ability to keep it simple, but your stuff still has a ton of depth. all your white space seems to have it's place on the paper.

and thanks midnightbaby! i've actually thought about creating my own designs for shirts and shit, but as far as seriously considering working for a fashion label or anything, it's not something i've put much thought into up to this point. i'll probably consider it after i go to school, but right now i'm just kind of doing my thing for my own personal benefit. eventually... if i can make money in some field related to art... i wouldn't be opposed. :D


----------



## Busty St Clare

I was just about to say the same thing...

The depth (??) of the diferent rooms heading through the doorway is really cool


----------



## alasdairm

ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

> JSG, that second drawing (the one with the doorway and the hall) is my favorite of those for some reason.


mine too - it's expresses a lot with very little.

ryan, your stuff is excellent. if you had some of these in sticker form, i daresay i would slap one on my snowboard 

alasdair


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I suggested the t-shirt thang' a few pages ago, from memory.  

A few of my friends actually sell items on Etsy [just artworks, hand-made items etc] and others use Red Bubble who can put your works onto items such a t-shirts, stickers, mugs, the list goes on.  It's awesome and easy.

Seriously, lookit!  :D


----------



## SweetSpot

^^ justsomeguy - before I even saw other peoples posts I was going to say I'd be so happy to frame that picture of the hallway and have it hang it on my wall. Do you exhibit you sketches anywhere yet? If not, have you plans to one day? Sorry for all the questions but your talent is so glaringly obvious. I wish I was a private art investor - what a job.

And I forgot to say, I've seen your picture in other threads and I can't really describe what I mean, but to me you kind of almost look like one of your drawings, especailly the one with your hair and your v cool hat.


----------



## ladyinthesky

i need to fix some things but here is my latest


----------



## coelophysis

Thanks for the nod MidnightBaby 


So here's one I did in one sitting. I started it at 12 midnight and just got done with it now at 8am.

Pencil
Colored Pencil
Sharpie Markers
Weed Grinder
Compact Disc
Popsicle Stick

Those were the tools of the trade for the night.


----------



## [eK]

thanks, MB. 
my good friend and i actually drew heaps of stuff up and got a few shirts made by a guy we know. id take a photo of the shirts but my camera is screwed


----------



## undead

nice work coelophosys... (i'll never get it right) good use of color, different than your normal stuff. have you been thinking outside of the box??? 

here's one i'm debating adding to, but it's signed and said and done so i don't know if i want to. hah. either way, this is the "finished" product:






oh and thanks alasdair! this one was done partially in lieu of your "sticker" comment, i thought this would be an interesting graphic on your snowboard. haha.


----------



## auto238367

http://www.flickr.com/photos/22930311@N03/2941554517/
mmm, K.


----------



## QuestionEverything

Some recent work.  I've got a few paintings underway, but nothing complete yet.  I'm such a slooooooooooow painter.  These are all monotypes.  I've been really getting into this process lately.  Unlike other printing processes, monotypes are all one-of prints.  You can pull a 'ghost' after the initial print, but generally speaking, it's never as good as the first one.  I think that is a nice compliment to working with the human form (in distorted states).  Sorry for the crappy quality pictures, the scanned images were even worse.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Winding Vines

revelation or liberation?

Its a lot more interesting and detailed in person.. You can't see the gloss paint and the billion layers that I used. It doesnt look overworked in person, I'll just say that.


----------



## auto238367

Winding Vines said:
			
		

> revelation or liberation?
> 
> Its a lot more interesting and detailed in person.. You can't see the gloss paint and the billion layers that I used. It doesnt look overworked in person, I'll just say that.


looks great.  I would love to touch it, I find that type of art has amazing texture, which is such an under appreciated sense in the art world.


----------



## alasdairm

ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

> oh and thanks alasdair! this one was done partially in lieu of your "sticker" comment, i thought this would be an interesting graphic on your snowboard. haha.


that is great, ryan.

alasdair


----------



## coelophysis

It's been a while since I've contributed to this thread, but it's also been a while since I've been able to actually finish something.


----------



## spork

^oh wow, that's awesome. How long did that take you to finish?


----------



## coelophysis

Thanks 

I started it at 10pm, and finished at 10am. I barely took any breaks.


----------



## Max Power

justsomeguy said:


> sweetspot - i have about 4 years of art (and philosophy) at a small liberal arts college, and then another 2 at the art institute of chicago.  i've been drawing for longer, on and off most of my life.  in the next few years i hope to get an MFA.



does that stand for "mother fucking awesome"?

:D


----------



## justsomeguy

it stands for "might fuckup applications."

seriously, i need someone to take high quality photographs of my drawings.  ><


----------



## justsomeguy

here is some work from the past couple months' figure drawing sessions.  I really do need to find a good photographer in chicago to take some decent slides.  blah


----------



## ladyinthesky

^ i like those

just a question
has anyone ever taken Printmaking? and if so how did you like it?


----------



## [eK]

sorry i have been holding out bluelight 





^^friends garage wall










^^quick sketchy shit


----------



## ladyinthesky

a black and white i did of Audrey Hepburn
shes harder to draw than I thought






cant remember if i posted this one


----------



## [eK]

^^wow they are pretty good.
i fail miserably whenever i attempt portrait style pictures like that.


----------



## ladyinthesky

^thanks
your drawings are really good 
i like the colors in the mushroom and the first one of the three is pretty sweet


----------



## QuestionEverything

ladyinthesky said:


> ^ i like those
> 
> just a question
> has anyone ever taken Printmaking? and if so how did you like it?




I've posted some of my prints in here (nowhere near all of them though - I’ve well over a couple hundred).  I've taken Intaglio and Lithography.  I'm now in an advanced print class (I'll technically be a senior come January on my way to a BFA -  Fine Arts:D).  I absolutely love printmaking but I have no interest in Silkscreen because of the toxicity and relief isn't really my thing either.  I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have.

Intaglio - allows for focus on line work through etching on a metal plate, although there are techniques that have room for rendered tonal outcomes (solar plates and using aquatint).  The one major drawback is $$.  Copper plates are expensive; so are solar plates.

Monotype - What I'm currently obsessed with.  Like painting on plexiglass to produce a one of a kind print.  

Lithography - like Intaglio, it allows for some experimentation with photo processes, but traditionally is done by drawing with grease pencils on a stone and then etching.   I love this process as well.

Are you thinking of taking some print classes?  If so, go for it!


----------



## ladyinthesky

I was given a demonstration yesterday in my art class, it was a pretty interesting thing. the thing is i dont know if i have the patience for that stuff. Im a senior going for my BFA as well  so i may be asking you some questions


----------



## QuestionEverything

What process was the demo on?  There is a huuuuuuuge range of things to choose from in printmaking; some take patience, others don't.  Really though, it would be the one focus that I would say anybody can find _something_ they enjoy.  Awesome on the BFA, what school are you attending?  Feel free to PM if you'd rather.


----------



## Black

@justsomeguy
these look just like egon schiele. so i don't like them at all, but judging by your pictures i think it's a compliment to you


----------



## AmorRoark

^ haha, I saw Egon Schiele in them as well. I really like Schiele though so I think they're great.


----------



## ladyinthesky

piece im working on for my final project
Lennon, Jerry Garcia, Marylin Monroe, Hendrix and im adding in Sid Barrett from pink floyd next
its taking longer than i thought and a lot needs to be fixed but here it is so far


----------



## coelophysis

Well take all the time you need Lady, you're onto something golden. I love it so far, very inspiring.


----------



## ladyinthesky

thanks  

i wish i had more time but i have until wednesday at 8 AM
i dont know what it is but i cant get marylin monroe to look like her, she looks more like madonna but the concept of the drawing is dead icons, so im gonna move on and finish with syd barrett and go back to her maybe tomorrow or sunday
ill post the finished piece when im done


----------



## Max Power

Here's a Hendrix stencil I did on vinyl awhile back, layer by layer (I CANT FIND THE FINAL PIC!!! I still have the record somewhere, but it's melted in the heat of my car so it looks crappy)















I WILL find the finished product, I just gotta dig it out my car.

Here's a baby one I did, experimenting a little with "3-D":






IMO, my best one (ex gf)






The blank space at the bottom ruins it for me every time I REALLY look at it though . . .which is each time. bleh. Live and learn I suppose.

I call this one conehead :






largest stencil to date (that I've painted, I had a life size one confiscated by police):






LETS TAKE IT TO THE SKREET!!:






NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!






That's all for now.


----------



## alicat72

max- your the bomb. badazzzzzzzzz.......my fav is the lil' boy under the overpass........fantastic!

A


----------



## ladyinthesky

^that round plate of hendrix is the one i drew  
 i like your stuff


----------



## QuestionEverything

I assume you know Banksy, Max?  Nice stuff.


----------



## mr_p

Sacred Vision Mandala ~ (make a wish, any wish


----------



## spork

I like it. How did you make it?


----------



## tribal girl

MaxPowers said:


> LETS TAKE IT TO THE SKREET!!:



I like that one a lot. 



QuestionEverything said:


> I assume you know Banksy, Max?  Nice stuff.



It reminds me more of Jeff Aerosol's style, which is similar to Banksy, but not quite the same.






Here's an unfinished sketch of James Dean. The jacket needs more work, but I'm kinda bored with it now.


----------



## kytnism

lady, your drawing skills have improved SO much since i last perused this thread. congratulations, i love your pic of the person smiling. it tells a beautiful story.

max, your stencils are awesome, and very impacting. 

tg, i like it. i didnt know you drew. your james dean interpretation is awesome, i love the chiselled look in his eyes. 

...kytnism...


----------



## ladyinthesky

kytnism said:


> lady, your drawing skills have improved SO much since i last perused this thread. congratulations, i love your pic of the person smiling. it tells a beautiful story.
> 
> 
> ...kytnism...



the pic of the person smiling is Janis Joplin  




here are the finishing touches of my drawing, it took about a week and i think there is need for improvement but yeah,...John Lennon, Jimi Hendrix, Jerry Garia, Marilyn Monroe, and Janis Joplin, hope you guys like it


----------



## IXinX

A lot of drawing on a3 paper and a little photoshop


----------



## IXinX




----------



## coelophysis

Amazing. I particularly like the second one.


----------



## welshmick

Nice thread - excellent art work peeps


----------



## [eK]

top shit ixinx!!





^^ got bored on a 9 hour train ride.










^^ progress on my friends garage wall.. getting close to finishing this shit.


----------



## soundsystem00

Done in photoshop, please pm me and tell you what you think!!


----------



## [eK]

looks like a weird dick and balls.
its good, better than anything i could do with photoshop!


----------



## Black

[eK] said:


> looks like a weird dick and balls.
> its good, better than anything i could do with photoshop!



hehe, agreed. looks rather like a painting or sprayed on a wall than done with photophop.


----------



## Max Power

QuestionEverything said:


> I assume you know Banksy, Max?  Nice stuff.



He's actually the reason I got into this whole thing. Definitely an influence. 





I found my hendrix record. As you can see the intense heat in my car melted the vinyl on the right side. 

Sorry I couldn't take a better pic, my cellphone has been refusing to send the original copy. It only let's me get a thumbnail version. bleh. I'll try to get a better one.


----------



## ClubbinGuido




----------



## Libby

I can't really draw from my head, I usually look at pictures on the internet or in magazines and draw from them and then add or change bits.. like some of those pictures i painted looking at pictures on the internet and then I changed the colours for example.
The ones on lined refil paper is from my head. and so is the cat one, the flies I looked at a book.


----------



## Libby




----------



## spork

^Great work! I especially enjoy the 2nd one.  (from the first post)


----------



## tribal girl

Nice work, Libby. 

The last one in particular is awesome.


----------



## Libby

Thanks, the one you like spork happened by accident, it was an ink picture I made, I had it on my wall, one day it rained quite bad, and the apartment I lived in at the time was massivly shitty, the water washed the ink all cool, and then I just sort of add some lost definition back into the picture with graphite pencil. Then the next one I did on purpose and made the watercolour wash myself not by rain lol, but it didn't turn out as good for some reason, maybe just needed more colour washes.

Thanks tribal girl, it usually makes a picture betterif you fill in all the space on the paper I've found. so it's not just one image on a background, but there is picture everywhere. I normally dont bother to spend that much time on pictures to do that much stuff in the background, but when I do I think it makes a big difference. I bought this book ages ago and never read it, but found it the other day and its this big book of drawing skills so maybe if I read it, I will be able to do pictures from my head everytime and not need to look at photos or pictures or life to get it to look good. I wanna learn all the tricks for getting proportions right coz mine are always munted if I draw from my imagination, and then I'm gonna make a well proportioned from head picture and post it.

I forgot the username of the person who posted the really cool spraypaint pictures. I tried to use spray paint before and everything looked terrible lol, it's hard to use, you must be really clever.

It was funny when my flatmate moved in and i was like, oi dude, you totally have to check out my awesome pictures, and i showed him like ALL of them and he was real polite even though i was totally trying to just like brag and shit, and then he offered to show me his and i was like omg you draw too? ok cool, but then his were WAY WAY better than mine and I felt like such a dick for boasting hahaha.

Maybe it sounds lame coz it reminds you of when you were 6 years old, but I really like paper mache. I'm going to make a paper mache hand to put on the door knob to my room so that when you turn and open my door you're actually shaking hands, and then it's like a greetings for my room, and welcoming and shit.
and maybe when certain people come round, I could like do a black handshake on it, and pretend to them that like it's the secret handshake code needed in order for my room to unlock, lol, how awesome would that be?


----------



## ladyinthesky

youre work is quite interesting Libby
you have a unique style that i really like


----------



## Max Power

i like your stuff libby! 



better pic of the hendrix vinyl


----------



## IXinX




----------



## [eK]

my artwork is nearly complete!!


*NSFW*:


----------



## auto238367

Libby said:


>



That is awesome.  I really like your take on skinny.


----------



## Libby

Pillthrill said:


> Wow Libby what is your inspiration? The Thinness of course, heroin, media, modeling? ALL?



They are my idols, 
the super skinny fashionista elite, 

...and the darker side of their world.
Starvation makes ur brain foggy, but you must be stick thin to stay at the top, but you can't be so gone that you mess up and trip in the middle of a show, it's a thin thin line, the thin thin ladies walk. Catwalk. Meow!! It takes a lot of strength to be fragile. Most of these I painted while recieving treatment for Anorexia as a teenager.

I like to mix ugly and beautiful, I don't think things ever are one or the other unquestionably, there is alot of ugliness in the beauty industry. What I find beautiful, people tell me is ugly, and put me in hospital for thinking it is beautiful, yet the whole world idolizes them, they make them famous, the whoile world is not hospitalized.


----------



## justsomeguy

hate to see this thread on the second page so bumping it with my photobucket.

i've posted a lot of these but i update them fairly often.

click:

here

and here


----------



## sigmundfloyd25

*My art work*

These are all darkroom experiments, no photoshop.






















I have a lot of video work that I'll get online sometime soon


----------



## sigmundfloyd25

Your paintings are very interesting justsomeguy! I really enjoy your choice of color!


----------



## mikeyvuitton

most of my art is considered vandalism.
but if you do graff, you know its a way of life mostly.
Im pretty talented on the drawing/photography side
here is some work.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7V5oGUmv78


----------



## jimmyblaze1

This is a pieceI'm redoing - will put the better version up sometime this month...




Working on a bunch of pieces I will put up in the following months - working on 9 pieces right now


----------



## jimmyblaze1

This is an 8 layered steincil piece I did for my ex's xmas present 2007
She destroyed it when we broke up




The lighting on the pic's shit - she took the pic - and it looks like there's puddles on it lol...


----------



## tribal girl

sigmundfloyd25 said:


> These are all darkroom experiments, no photoshop.



Wow. I  this one. How did you create that effect?. By laying something over the paper? :D



sigmundfloyd25 said:


> I have a lot of video work that I'll get online sometime soon



Plz do. 



jimmyblaze1 said:


> This is an 8 layered steincil piece I did for my ex's xmas present 2007
> She destroyed it when we broke up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighting on the pic's shit - she took the pic - and it looks like there's puddles on it lol...



That's beautiful. 

Shame she trashed it though.


----------



## Max Power

a fellow stencil artist, eh jimmyblaze?


----------



## jimmyblaze1

MaxPowers said:


> a fellow stencil artist, eh jimmyblaze?



I've not had the time to trawl thru this whole thread yet, so not seen much - but yes, I dabble...I'm working on 3 stencil pieces right now...
However this year for me is all about getting good at painting and starting wood sculpture


----------



## jalapenohippie

Just something simple I came up with. I've shown people and they seem to like it, so I thought I'd share it here, too.


----------



## sigmundfloyd25

The above pictures were created in the color darkroom by layering shots of trees, carpet and skyscraper using paper negatives, distorting the colors with filters on the enlarger


----------



## jimmyblaze1

These 2 pics are my first blackbook pieces I actually put effort into after 2&1/2 years of artists block - I really pushed myself to get it back, I'm still struggling...but this is when I wasn't inspired, I just had to think of concepts and pieces - they didn't just "appear" before my eyes...
*RIOT MUSIC...*(shocking blurred/shit contrast picture...Ill find a better one tomorrow)




*One Blood...*





WIll post some more pics tomorrow, off to go finish planning a piece for a girl :D


----------



## justsomeguy

a piece i've been cooking up for a while.

also included a detail because you can't see the uhhhh....details....very well


*NSFW*:


----------



## nonnihilnitoris

I love sigmund's stuff, esp. the inkblot looking ones.


----------



## coelophysis

Fuck, wow, I love that second one.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Agreed, it's beautiful and has an amazing ethereal feeling to it.  Great work nonnihilnitoris.


----------



## koneko

A few things from me.


----------



## fizzle

Wow those are way cool. I really like that first one!


----------



## [eK]

the first one is off its chops, kate.
i like your style.


----------



## [eK]

jimmyblaze1 said:


>




^^hectic




jalapenohippie said:


>






^^hectic


----------



## jimmyblaze1

you think THAT's hectic - wait til you see Mk II hehehe - I did that one as I was getting myself back into art after previously said block, but Mk II is a thing of precision and it's gonna be finished sometime in the next few weeks, thanks for the appreciation though :D I'm sure I'll come across some of your stuff as I trawl through this rather large thread lol..I think I got up to page 10 maybe


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Looking forward to seeing MkII jimmy!



kate66 said:


> A few things from me.



That would make a great tattoo kate!


----------



## ladyinthesky

a new one of Marilyn Monroe
I drew it for my s/o's mom's, friend lol if that makes sense. its getting framed this week. i just need to do some fixing


----------



## n3ophy7e

*gasp* that is _beautiful_ lady!!! You're really talented girl!


----------



## ladyinthesky

^aww thank you


----------



## koneko

Awww thanks for the kind comments about the scribbles. I've just discovered this thread and I love looking at all your wonderful artwork - there's so many creative talented people on BL.

All i need to do now is learn to take proper photos!


----------



## coelophysis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrjFx_4G5uk

I'm probably going to take a more betterer one.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my goodness I LOVE all of those drawings!! Great work!


----------



## coelophysis

Thank you.. Here's the betterer one I spoke of

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZYMQE9SNV0


----------



## [eK]

jimmyblaze1 said:


> you think THAT's hectic - wait til you see Mk II hehehe - I did that one as I was getting myself back into art after previously said block, but Mk II is a thing of precision and it's gonna be finished sometime in the next few weeks, thanks for the appreciation though :D I'm sure I'll come across some of your stuff as I trawl through this rather large thread lol..I think I got up to page 10 maybe



make sure you get a picture up when its done.
that sort of artwork partially inspires me when i am working on stuff. my art isn't really the same style but. eh. 
keep up the good work 






coelophysis said:


> Thank you.. Here's the betterer one I spoke of
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZYMQE9SNV0



that clip was cool.
i always enjoy checking out your artworks coelophysis.


----------



## jimmyblaze1

aww thanks


----------



## koneko

coelophysis said:


> Thank you.. Here's the betterer one I spoke of
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZYMQE9SNV0



Wow  - incredible, really loved seeing your art work with movement and the music, just perfect.... can feel the urge to chant more, more more come over me. And I usually only ever say that about drugs to  lol 

A few more badly taken photos of my scribbles.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I'll say it again, you'd make a great tattoo artist kate 
Have you considered doing that??



coelophysis said:


> Thank you.. Here's the betterer one I spoke of
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZYMQE9SNV0



Wow dude, I love your style! You're very talented. How long does it take you to do one of those drawings?


----------



## koneko

n3ophy7e said:


> I'll say it again, you'd make a great tattoo artist kate
> Have you considered doing that??



Your kind comments are appreciated - thank you . 

Tattoos - no never!.. though I have done some henna designs on friends before. Maybe if I ever need a career change I should re-consider. :D 

But imagine getting it wrong  the permanency of it all freaks me!!!!

I usally just like to scribble away for my own amusement while a bit fucked outta my face... if you know what I mean 8)


----------



## coelophysis

Thank you Kate  
I really like your stuff too! I wish that I could actually draw figures.


n3ophy7e said:


> Wow dude, I love your style! You're very talented. How long does it take you to do one of those drawings?



Thank you very much! Usually takes anywhere from 6-10 hours to do one.


----------



## justsomeguy

i hit up the local figure drawing session yesterday:

*NSFW*:


----------



## XperiencedMe2




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^thats pretty fun and colorful


----------



## XperiencedMe2

*what...*





*listen...*


----------



## felix

XperiencedMe2 said:


>


^ love this one. look at the wee alien flying his little spaceship! :D


kate66 said:


> A few things from me.


this is my favourite of all your artwork. that you've shown me so far anyway.


----------



## jimmyblaze1

XperiencedMe2 said:


> *what...*
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *listen...*




DUUUUDE I love these ...first ones classic jokes..2nd is just purdy mmm


----------



## Pillthrill

the 2nd one I LOVE


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## Pillthrill

I wish I had some talent for art. I see things in my head but its hopeless to get in on paper. I think I could do a lot with video, but again hopeless to get started with that...my poetry is mediocre at best.


----------



## jimmyblaze1

oooh...reminds me of last saturday night!  2C-B


----------



## burningmine

*NSFW*: 










making drawings and collages is pretty much all i want to DO when i'm stoned. ... well, asides from... eating, reading, and playing on the internet. lol.

i've never really liked the finished product, but i've always liked making them!


----------



## coelophysis

^ Oh WOW I love that. That could so be album art.


Here's one I just finished.


----------



## deaf eye




----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow, burningmine, that collage is _beautiful_!!  

And another awesome piece from coelophysis %)


----------



## deaf eye

*NSFW*:


----------



## spork

Wow, Bluelight definitely has some talented artists!


----------



## [eK]

coelophysis said:


> Here's one I just finished.




gahh..
drooling right about now. this shit's the shit!


----------



## felix

it's a psychedelic GOATSE MAN!!!

bwahaha. nice! :D


----------



## jimmyblaze1

mmmmm coelophysis and burningmine  - out of this world...I'm loooovin' it!


----------



## burningmine

here's another... i love drawing animals. 

i can't wait until i get my normal computer back and hooked up to my scanner.. i'm SO CLOSE to finishing my current sketch/scrap book.. i'm very excited, lol..


----------



## jimmyblaze1

AGHHHHHHWWWWWWWWW!!! I LOVE that one!! ^


----------



## justsomeguy

oh man i love sloths


----------



## coelophysis

Sure they aren't anteaters?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yes, yes they are 
Sloths have round faces.


----------



## Noodle

I like this very much:







Do you have any objections to my printing and then framing it?

I would use it to decorate my own personal space.


----------



## coelophysis

I dig it! To me it's got a nice strong message.


----------



## XperiencedMe2

Noodle said:


> I like this very much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any objections to my printing and then framing it?
> 
> I would use it to decorate my own personal space.




yea no problem


----------



## Damien




----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Wow cool, I like it!


----------



## coelophysis

This




To this


----------



## ocean

wow.....so many beautiful pieces......


----------



## [eK]

*coelophysis,* jesus christ man!!
you have a lot of skill.


----------



## Pillthrill

Is the inspiration on the complex colorful ones inspired by psychedelics?


----------



## coelophysis

For the most part, yeah you could say so. I would never have started drawing without inspiration from lsd.

& Thank you very much eK, I'm glad you enjoy


----------



## n3ophy7e

coelophysis, I love your drawings!!! I want to ask how you do them but also don't want you to let out your secret haha  
I love the colours you use though, so awesome


----------



## coelophysis

Thank you again 
There really is no secret. The ingredients are, a lot of time at hand, the finest tipped Sharpie markers. Then I scan and mirror image itself in MS Paint.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ahhhh Sharpies, is there nothing they can't do  :D


----------



## coelophysis

I placed a bulk order of custom stickers of my stuff so that I can hand them out at concerts and such. And I placed the order 3 days ago, And I've had ants in the pants waiting for the package to come in & now I just get a phone call saying they aren't sending them out. Since I chose to make them custom the company said they need to make sure it isn't a copy written image haha.


----------



## georgeorge

stencil of my girlfriend i did for my GCSE final piece, cut from card and sprayed with belton


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow george that is amazing!!! She is beautiful 




coelophysis said:


> I placed a bulk order of custom stickers of my stuff so that I can hand them out at concerts and such. And I placed the order 3 days ago, And I've had ants in the pants waiting for the package to come in & now I just get a phone call saying they aren't sending them out. Since I chose to make them custom the company said they need to make sure it isn't a copy written image haha.



So wait, they are sending them out later, or not at all??
If they're still sending them but later, can you please send me a few??? I'm not even close to joking! :D


----------



## [eK]

coelophysis, i really think you should send me some of these stickers in the mail.
i got one of my drawings printed out 100 times in sticker formation.. perhaps we can exchange??
although my stickers are nothing compared to what yours will be.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ And I didn't know about this?? Which drawing do you speak of? I demand to be given an eK drawing sticker! :D 
.....please


----------



## [eK]

haha it's not that good hey.
It's just a picture of a twisted looking face with huge pupils and a giant grin on his face.
I put zero effort into it, but if you really want one I guess you will get one... For chrissy maybe??


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yes please!! :D 
...or for my birthday, which is sliiiightly sooner haha.


----------



## coelophysis

eK I would love to trade some stickers, that would be awesome.

And I'll get some out to you to once I finally get them n3ophy7e.

I'll send the 2 of you PMs when I get them


----------



## [eK]

deal.! How long do you think that will be??

And I was joking about the Christmas present (obviously). I'll bring some to safari weekend neo.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ lol sweeeet 

coelophysis that would be brilliant!! I'm excited


----------



## XperiencedMe2

*Art you made......painting/ceramics and ect...*


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^You might like to post that here.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awesome work Xperienced! 

Merging to the existing artwork thread


----------



## coelophysis

[eK] said:


> deal.! How long do you think that will be??
> 
> And I was joking about the Christmas present (obviously). I'll bring some to safari weekend neo.


3 weeks at the most I'd say.


----------



## fenix_starr

Photographs from my room at the Mental Health hospital I was in for depression, anxiety and a whole mess of disorders. Things are different now, it has been over 2 years now. I shot these three months ago. It was hard to go back. 

Peace,
Fenix


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

burningmine, that first collage is incredible.  I love it, fantastic work!  Please share more!


----------



## XperiencedMe2

nswf


*NSFW*: 



http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/7232/2991117292r9vamei2.jpg


* NOT WORK FRIENDLY*


----------



## undead

burningmine said:


> here's another... i love drawing animals.
> 
> i can't wait until i get my normal computer back and hooked up to my scanner.. i'm SO CLOSE to finishing my current sketch/scrap book.. i'm very excited, lol..



this one is fucking SICK! i like it a ton.


----------



## XperiencedMe2




----------



## spork

Nice photos fenix. I always like to hear the stories behind artwork.


----------



## Pillthrill

I see Medusa. I feel bad because its a lil girl. Is that bad?


----------



## Dave

Nah, I think that's the point. Or at least I saw it too. Sort of the evil/innocent dichotomy.


----------



## felix

XperiencedMe2 said:


>


that is fucking amazing. nice work.


----------



## XperiencedMe2

*Goodafternoon*


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Wow I  that!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

XperiencedMe2 said:


> nswf
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/7232/2991117292r9vamei2.jpg
> 
> 
> * NOT WORK FRIENDLY*


^I really like your work.


----------



## XperiencedMe2

Thanks 





*
Blew*


----------



## justsomeguy

this past week:


*NSFW*:


----------



## [eK]

justsomeguy, freakin' great piece dude :D :D :D


here's what i done at tafe today


*NSFW*:


----------



## SKBTCH

duude that is fucking amazing! i love it


----------



## Pillthrill

Love it xm2!


----------



## ladyinthesky

made this for a lady who sells t-shirts, she does pretty well so I make good money for it


----------



## jimmyblaze1

mmm ladyinthesky me liiiikes - that's not finished tho is it?


----------



## ladyinthesky

no, i have to color it and fix the hands and eyes BUT im slacking bc of school and work, and i am not great with color lol


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

sorry all to bring this shit up but...
ive got doubt about *XperiencedMe2*
he was called out in the nudie thread that his dick pic was a fake 
and his first pic here of the pubes mustache...ive seen it elsewhere...
could be his still, but im not sure this is his own...

sorry, just saying

(and they dont have burger king at walmart....    )


----------



## justsomeguy

sometimes i like posting things before im really done with them, like here


----------



## ladyinthesky

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> sorry all to bring this shit up but...
> ive got doubt about *XperiencedMe2*
> he was called out in the nudie thread that his dick pic was a fake
> and his first pic here of the pubes mustache...ive seen it elsewhere...
> could be his still, but im not sure this is his own...
> 
> sorry, just saying
> 
> (and they dont have burger king at walmart....    )




o rly?


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

i dont know, it aint cuz it look flaky that he is not the guy who made that stuff but...
i know ive seen the pic he posted in his post   #906 recently in relation to corel painter x (might be related to adobe)
sorry if he is legit, but, eh, i think otherwise right now...


----------



## Busty St Clare

So many lies in this world 

At least I still have the Easter bunny to believe in


----------



## [eK]

looking heaps good, justsomeguy.
same with yours lady. keep on drawing whenever you get the chance.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I love your drawing lady, it would look _awesome_ on a t-shirt!

justsomeguy, I love how intricate your drawings are, thanks for showing the up-close photos of the detailed parts. How long does it take you to do one of those drawings??


----------



## syymphonatic

oh my gosh, it's been soooo long since i've posted anything in here, and i've been doing soooo many new things lately - i finally have a seriously inspirational drawing teacher, and i've been producing stuff like crazy!! i might take new pictures tonight of some of the things.


xperiencedme, you have some amazing photography skills. i LOVE your work!!


----------



## [eK]

n3ophy7e said:


> justsomeguy, I love how intricate your drawings are, thanks for showing the up-close photos of the detailed parts. How long does it take you to do one of those drawings??



yeah Ive been meaning to ask you this too...?? 
the way you draw is whack.. completely different to anything i come close to doing. 
i expect to see more - lots more!!


----------



## montsealavern

ladyinthesky said:


> made this for a lady who sells t-shirts, she does pretty well so I make good money for it



humm...interesting. It is yourself represented there?


----------



## slushy muddy water

not really nsfw but they're big pictures



*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*:


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

how did you make the first one ?


----------



## slushy muddy water

acrylic and black sharpie


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

its so symmetrical, must have took some time


----------



## slushy muddy water

very long time
but it's fun
still bothers me that they're not complete circles though


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

its good stuff


----------



## justsomeguy

i demand details of first one pls


----------



## coelophysis

^ Seconded.

Your style in the first one is everything I wish I could be Slushy!


----------



## slushy muddy water

you guys have made my day :D


*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 










this is a table i did about a year ago

*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*:


----------



## ladyinthesky

montsealavern said:


> humm...interesting. It is yourself represented there?



nah its not represented as me


----------



## spork

Wow, you have amazing work, slushy!


----------



## coelophysis

OMG I NEED a Slushy table.


----------



## ocean

SMW- I really LOVE your tables............


----------



## slushy muddy water

thanks guys :D


----------



## NeoMeeko

OMG I want a table like that.... all I'd do all day is stare at it. Woah, seriously, awesome!


----------



## ocean

Slushy- 
I like painted furniture and have tried to paint a few pieces but the paint never turns out right......
what kind of paint are you supposed to use?


----------



## NeoMeeko

Just some messing around on photoshop... stuff I did to make backgrounds on the desktop.


----------



## [eK]

bloody hell, awesome stuff slushy.


----------



## slushy muddy water

^thanks much



ocean said:


> Slushy-
> I like painted furniture and have tried to paint a few pieces but the paint never turns out right......
> what kind of paint are you supposed to use?




it depends on what the furniture will be used for really
but if it's a simple table or shelf, i use acrylic then a gloss

if the paint isn't as vibrant as you want, try painting it white first
or just use more than one coat


----------



## ocean

Alright - thanks!


----------



## jimmyblaze1

WOOOW Slushy you rooock!! :D I love the first and 3rd pics - wow o wow...


Right Ive not really done any art in almost a week...girl distraxctions...uh oh...lol 

I'd love that first one on my wall - go nicely with the color arrangements..


----------



## slushy muddy water

justsomeguy said:


> *NSFW*:





i love this!
amazing talent
is this blind contour?


----------



## justsomeguy

^^
i would say semi-blind contour.  i looked up quite a bit.


----------



## slushy muddy water

i imagine

it's an amazing piece


----------



## jam uh weezy

^ohhhh WOW. I'm crushin hard on yer work slushy. I want a table too. is it all freehand? it's fantastic...seriously i wanna pay for you to make me one! hah how many sharpies did you have to use?


----------



## slushy muddy water

yea it's all freehand
pretty easy when you start in the middle then move outward
it took a look of sharpies though
i'd have to alternate them because the paint would mess up the ink flow, even when dry

thank you


----------



## justsomeguy

there has to be a better medium than sharpies.


----------



## coelophysis

I'm still searching for something better than sharpies. Something that won't bleed as much as sharpies. No matter where I go I just can't find what I'm looking for though.


----------



## Max Power

Looks like I came late to the slushy party, all the good compliments are taken.

Loving the detail on that table though.


----------



## justsomeguy

letraset and prismacolor are great for what you are doing ceo, but i they don't make a very good mark on something like what slushy is doing.


----------



## QuestionEverything

*micron pens* might work for what slushy is doing.  i've never tried them on anything like acrylic paint, but as a general rule they're not as transparent as sharpies and don't bleed.  they're widely available from any art supply store.


----------



## slushy muddy water

^ im going to have to check those out
im tired of having to go over my lines


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I think I might scan some of my work and post it in here.  I've only just started a design course and have been slowly teaching myself to sketch, amongst other things.  I'm finding it all to be incredibly enjoyable and definitely cathartic.  Nothing like sitting down to draw your hand in various poses 10 - 15 times.  It's amazing how much detail you can find in something so simple!  :D


----------



## justsomeguy

i don't think youll have much luck with microns on acrylic paint, but microns are really nice anyways. 

slushy, have you tried just a really fine brush and painting on your designs?


----------



## slushy muddy water

actually no i havent but i was going to try it on the one im doing now.
i just bought the finest brush i could find to do it with, along with an assortment of other sizes.
using the sharpies started because i had no black acrylic when i did my first one, then it just became habit.


COTB you should scan your stuff!


----------



## jam uh weezy

try these. http://www.business-supply.com/sku_images/large/SAN63601_1_1.JPG
they're opaque, they wont bleed, and they come in fine, medium, and bold.

you might wanna double check, i dunno about oil paint on acrylic but i don't think it would matter much. they work over each other just fine as long as you don't go over a darker color with a lighter one. the fine tip paint brush would work just as well!

i'll take an oval one please


----------



## lystra

wow, *slushy* your artwork (esp. the table) is amazing.  i love that sort of art, that takes forever with detail upon detail until it's so intricate that really you know better than anyone how beautiful it is.







detail:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh wow lystra, I love it! Way cute  
Someone's in lurrrve whoooo  :D


----------



## lystra

^indeed

amourdanslarbre tabarnak.


----------



## slushy muddy water

man lystra that's really good and really sweet


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Lystra, that would make a stunning sculpture.


----------



## ladyinthesky

justsomeguy said:


> letraset and prismacolor are great for what you are doing ceo, but i they don't make a very good mark on something like what slushy is doing.



i am obsessed with using primacolor colored pencils  but i see what you mean


----------



## jimmyblaze1

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Lystra, that would make a stunning sculpture.



oh yeah! for sure


----------



## syymphonatic

OK, so I've finally taken the time to post a bit of work that I've been doing. I haven't posted really in this thread (that I started!!) for a couple years now, so it's long overdue, but this is not even a sampling of all of the weird crap I've been trying out.

This is a hand-painted thingy (as displayed during my critique). I LOVE these paintings soooo much, and I've been doing them non-stop since I discovered my methods, but I only have pics of these because I don't have enough frames in the world to show them all:






(these are really hard to photo, so these are some seriously crappy images. I tried to color balance and sharpen them a little, but you can't fit a size 10 foot into a size 8 shoe no matter what you do to it!).
















Here is a weird thing for another project that I liked a lot better before I hung it on my wall:







This was a "final project" for my "digital art" class that was basically photoshop basics 101, but I went all out, and made it into the OSU (ohio state university) art and tech juried exhibition!! yay!! and I was totally on large amounts of prescription pain killers after finger surgery when I made it!! (no- that's not my x-ray).
this is also extremely hard to photo because it's a light box with an image printed on acetate. 








and these are some weird little sculptures that I've been trying at home with sculpted wire, plastic wrap, and a heat gun. I'm planning to go REALLY BIG with these, so they will get awesomer 10-fold. But there's a lot of structural planning involved as the size increases, so that won't be anytime soon.












the end for now!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Here are my first attempts at sketching my own hand in various states.  Please be gentle - I can only improve from here!


----------



## justsomeguy

^^

keep it up.  have you tried working from the skeleton hand?


----------



## n3ophy7e

COTB, those hand sketches are quite good actually!



syymphonatic said:


>



I love this one syympho!!


----------



## QuestionEverything

syympho, I am interested in the technique used for the first paintings.  I would love to see them in person, they are very visually appealing.  The sculptures on a larger than life scale would be fantastic also.


----------



## syymphonatic

^^I painted watercolors onto aluminum foil, with lots of extra water. then I pressed the foil onto the paper and immediately used a razor to grind charcoal powder onto the wet watercolor. I bled out the extra water with paper towels and blew off the extra charcoal to clean up the white space and to create the paint drips. it's really fun and easy, and all kinds of kitchen materials (wax paper, plastic wrap, etc) do all kinds of different effects, but foil is my favorite.

it's important not to use paper that is too absorbent, though, or else you don't get the same water bleeding look to it.


my mom commissioned me to make her a huge one, but so far, it's only been very successful on a smaller scale.


----------



## jam uh weezy

*mmm hands*



CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Here are my first attempts at sketching my own hand in various states.  Please be gentle - I can only improve from here!]


Hands are reallly hard to draw. But with that state of mind, improve, you shall!
The first time I tried sketching my hand I cheated and lightly traced the outline. It will come out a bit bigger but it helped me get a good guideline for the proportions. It worked pretty good i think...this was back in 05 according to the picture info. http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/ralphwader/bangbang.jpg



justsomeguy said:


> ^^
> 
> keep it up.  have you tried working from the skeleton hand?



what is the skeleton hand? is that like sketching stick figure of your hand first?


----------



## justsomeguy

no i meant have you tried drawing the skeleton of the hand? lol


----------



## syymphonatic

yeah, drawing the skeletal structure is a good way to get an idea of how it all works together.
i LOVE drawing my hands, it's usually the first thing i whip out when i have a spare moment with my sketchbook.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

eyes and women curves are more to my liking..


----------



## [eK]

i suck horrendous amounts of sucking at drawing any type of skeletal figure.
im pretty good at drawing normal hands and stuff like that. 
i used to be into drawing those wooden figures standing on the metal poles.




those guys.
anybody else into that stuff?? i haven't done much in a while though.


----------



## Fjones

I just looked through all 40 pages of this thread.  Wow.  There is a lot of talent out there.  

Coelophysis, Your art is amazing.  I want some for my walls.  Hell, I want most of it for my walls.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Fjones said:


> Hell, I want most of it for my walls.



qfe!!


----------



## QuestionEverything

Hands *are* tough to draw.  IMO, most people's mistake is focusing too much on the outline.  If you start with the inner shapes (from one knuckle to another, from one vein to another, etc.) and get them right they'll form the outline for you.  Using skeletons and knowing the anatomy of the human body makes it much easier to draw too; if you know what makes up the outer shape it becomes intuitive.  Of course, practice is key.


----------



## QuestionEverything

syymphonatic said:


> ^^I painted watercolors onto aluminum foil, with lots of extra water. then I pressed the foil onto the paper and immediately used a razor to grind charcoal powder onto the wet watercolor. I bled out the extra water with paper towels and blew off the extra charcoal to clean up the white space and to create the paint drips. it's really fun and easy, and all kinds of kitchen materials (wax paper, plastic wrap, etc) do all kinds of different effects, but foil is my favorite.
> 
> it's important not to use paper that is too absorbent, though, or else you don't get the same water bleeding look to it.
> 
> 
> my mom commissioned me to make her a huge one, but so far, it's only been very successful on a smaller scale.



Have you thought about using actual charcoal powder?  I am in love with the stuff and it looks amazing when you just drop it onto a surface.  I use it a lot to tone bristol for producing blurry, atmospheric reductive drawings.  There is a moment at the beginning of every one when I have just dropped some powder on to the paper that I want to grab my spray fix and leave it as is. :D[/dork]





(on the far right)

Anyway, I definitely would like to see a photo of the large scale one for your mother if you get the kinks worked out.


----------



## jam uh weezy

^it's cheap if you get the really thick sticks/chunks and grind it yourself. I guess if you don't go through alot the pre-ground is worth it but i use it a fuckton.


----------



## deaf eye




----------



## mariacallas

Hahahaha... I found two old illustrations I did for a local childrens book years ago. It's on 30 x 40 illustration board, ink and gouache. Yes...that is supposed to be a carabao (local water buffalo!) 





chickens!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^I have to use gauche at school.  Actually, I have some examples to show everyone!  These were painted with gauche then rendered with watercolours to give shading, etc.
[Please excuse the rather crappy scan jobs.. everything looks MUCH better IRL, of course]






_The analogous colour scheme uses colours that are adjacent to each other on the colour wheel. One colour is used as a dominant colour while others are used to enrich the scheme._




These are the material samples I put together for the room.





_The triadic colour scheme uses three colours equally spaced around the colour wheel. This scheme is popular among artists because it offers strong visual contrast while retaining balance, and colour richness._




These are the material samples I put together for the room.





_The split complementary scheme is a variation of the standard complementary scheme. It uses a colour and the two colours adjacent to its complementary. This provides high contrast without the strong tension of the complementary scheme._





These are the material samples I put together for the room.


----------



## justsomeguy

i love guache


----------



## kytnism

mariacallas, i was on ebay last night; viewing the artwork of a woman very similar to the styling of your pieces for my daughters bedroom. she was selling them like hotcakes at $120 per canvas (and if i may say so, yours are much more characteristic ). you have a natural flair, theyre gorgeous!

c0tb, i love watching your skills unfold with this new course. the color blends youve chosen are unique and moreish. 

...kytnism...


----------



## mariacallas

^thank you sweets!  hehe...my illustration style is probably much more whimsical, if I was going to paint something for myself...the paintings I was commissioned to do had to have a certain simple style (farm animal setting lol) and so I couldnt really be too fanciful with it..mmm maybe I'll start painting again soon. It's been a good long while.

COTB I love the color combinations and detailing of your room schemes...very nice to look at indeed!  Goauache is a great medium to work with.


----------



## n3ophy7e

COTB I love your colour schemes  
Very much looking forward to seeing more of your work!!

mariacallas, I didn't know you did drawings for a kids' book! That is great! And they are such cute drawings too


----------



## slushy muddy water

deafeye, i really like that
the colors are awesome


----------



## leila762

I have just started painting again after a few years and have just completed 2 new paintings.

The first is called "Mud Flap Love" and was painted with acrylics on canvas.






The second one is called "Gothic Heart" and again was painted with acrylics on canvas.






Any comments / criticisms and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.:D


----------



## leila762

Connolly 1916 said:


> great stuff !
> 
> Lets hope it sells in copious amounts !
> (even though you are in the next room on the pc, i thought i should be the first to praise your bluelight 'premiere'  lol)




awwwwwwww  Thank you..........I'll repay you later in kind

PS  why is it that I am confined to the PC in the dining room / gym / computer type room while you get the comfy sofa with the laptop on your knee???

DO NOT MAKE ME ANGRY  YOU KNOW YOU DON'T LIKE IT WHEN I'M ANGRY


----------



## up all night

justsomeguy said:


> sometimes i like posting things before im really done with them, like here


This one is my favourite out of the past five pages or so. Have you finished it yet? Not that I actually think it needs more work.


----------



## mariacallas

^oooh i missed that one. I really like it !


----------



## mariacallas

fenix_starr said:


> Photographs from my room at the Mental Health hospital I was in for depression, anxiety and a whole mess of disorders. Things are different now, it has been over 2 years now. I shot these three months ago. It was hard to go back.
> 
> Peace,
> Fenix



I really like your set Fenix....simple, melancholy, poignant.


----------



## jimmyblaze1

deafeye that's creepy crazy cool!


----------



## spork

*Share your artwork v. pretty colors!!*

Last one is here


----------



## spork

New thread is here


----------



## coelophysis

I haven't posted anything in a while. And I have nothing new to present just yet. But things have been going well. I purchased www.drawtheworldaway.com , it only  re-directs to my deviantart page but I feel more professional this way  Also I'm going to be part of a music and arts festival, my name is on the poster & everything. I feel important, it's sweet. I've been working on some different things lately, because I want to be able to bring more than just drawings on paper with me to this festival. So I'm working on doing some patterns on random statues and home decor items that I picked up.


----------



## spork

It's good to hear about your advancements. I look forward to seeing some of your new work!


----------



## coelophysis

More to come soon.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ooooh nice!! Very interesting piece coelophysis


----------



## Zzyzx

Something I did 'bout 7 years ago but I still consider it unfinished


----------



## [eK]

very intrigued once again, coelophysis.


----------



## coelophysis

Thanks  I still need to get some goodies out to you & n3o, I haven't forgotten!


----------



## ThaiDie4

This is a pic of me and my boyfriend. dont laugh, i worked really hard on it.

i drew it on an envelope.


----------



## [eK]

coelophysis said:


> Thanks  I still need to get some goodies out to you & n3o, I haven't forgotten!



of course dude!
i only have a few left, so i shall make sure to hold on to them for you.


----------



## Nibiru

Something psychedelic


----------



## justsomeguy

i have a feeling this is going to turn into a really large project:


----------



## Dave

Do you ever have small projects though jsg? Your work is usually so intricate (at least that you've shown here), I can't imagine you sitting down and churning out some quick piece.


----------



## justsomeguy

^^

i have a lot of sketchbooks and 'casual' pieces.  also my figure drawings are rarely very large projects.  i should find a group that does longer poses for those 

i shelve a lot of stuff that has potential too, just because i tend to idle and lazy myself around too much.  i really need to rekindle the obsessive, grand hunger for making work that i seem to have lost.


----------



## Nibiru

^it'll always ebb and flow in people it seems. What I find works with me is to work in different media, so when I lose motivation on one type of thing, I can move over to another instead of getting frustrated over a poor flow on an old project. Just go back to old stuff later. But at the same time, I have half-finished crap all over the place too.


----------



## [eK]

Your work is really damn cool nibiru.
Looking very psychedelic - I like


----------



## Nibiru

Thank you!

I'll probably post some more later. I've got loads of them done, just not in this computer


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## n3ophy7e

Awesome!


----------



## ladyinthesky

this is a nude model that i drew in my life drawing class...drawn on a paper called canson mi-teintes....conte crayon - black and white required 
got a A


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow that is great lady!! I love the texture and shading


----------



## ladyinthesky

thanks, i recommend anyone doing art in school to take a life drawing class. i have improved so much over the past few months


----------



## [eK]

damn lady that's pretty good.
same with your yellow and green work, coelophysis. when are your stickers being made up??!


----------



## yo_bot




----------



## justsomeguy

here are some drawings from a couple figure sessions this month:


*NSFW*:


----------



## coelophysis

New, not too fond of it, but new.


----------



## ladyinthesky

^those are really neat, how long did they take?

here is a drawing of Bob Marley that I did for someone at my job


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow lady that is fantastic!! I bet the person you drew it for was stoked!


----------



## ladyinthesky

^he hasnt seen it yet 
i like it i almost done want to give it away


----------



## n3ophy7e

He's going to LOVE it! 

Do another one for yourself


----------



## Jest83

Nick work! I like this thread! Here is something I had scanned that was done in high school. I thought it was appropriate for BL.


----------



## coelophysis

Lady - Thank you  They usually take around 7 hours or so. If I don't do it in one sitting I'll probably end up with a half done paper that will never get finished.

& Jest that is Awesome!


----------



## [eK]

coelophysis said:


> New, not too fond of it, but new.



Far out dude, good stuff, I don't know how you find the time to produce so much detail!
I'll have to touch up my recents and scan them for you guys, it's been too long!
My mate and I are starting to make designs for a friends clothing company.. We are thinking of combining drawings and coming up with some cool, rather abnormal pieces.. We are planning to do a murel of a run down looking city being overrun by mutants and stuff like that.. Weirrrrd right..., should turn out alright though.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Sounds good bro! Look forward to seeing some of the work!


----------



## SKBTCH

naw eK your so creative


----------



## chrissie

jsg, i'm really loving your figure drawings


----------



## justsomeguy

^^

chrissie post some projects! i know you've got tons of cool stuff sitting on your harddrive...it can't all be for wrestlemania!!


----------



## coelophysis

"cities bring up good points"


----------



## footscrazy

Just some guy - I really like your style.

ANyway, I posted this in TDS, but's a self portrait.





I have had many more ideas along this same theme so when I get the time I'll draw some more and maybe post them up.


----------



## ladyinthesky

kelvanE said:


> and how. nice work. you have that observational drawing artist talent in you it seems. i've always had to work at it...



thanks 

youre paintings are very nice, they have a lot of life and emotion in them 
very nice


----------



## spork

footscrazy said:


> Just some guy - I really like your style.
> 
> ANyway, I posted this in TDS, but's a self portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many more ideas along this same theme so when I get the time I'll draw some more and maybe post them up.



Wow, this is absolutely AMAZING! I can't wait to see more pieces from you!

Also coelophysis it's nice to see something from you that is a little outside of your normal style, though I do love your style.


----------



## coelophysis

Thanks  I used to love to do cityscapes so I was seeing how my current style would match up if I were to apply it to a city. Cities are definitely the only other thing I can draw outside of just patterns, don't know why, maybe because I don't really try too hard to draw anything else. I'm sure I posted this a long time ago, but here's an example of what I _used_ to draw.


----------



## up all night

^ Ohh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And justsomeguy: I've liked everything I've seen of yours.


----------



## coelophysis

%) ^

And I agree, justsomeguy is one of my top favs of BL artists.


----------



## fizzle

footscrazy said:


> Just some guy - I really like your style.
> 
> ANyway, I posted this in TDS, but's a self portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many more ideas along this same theme so when I get the time I'll draw some more and maybe post them up.



Thats so cool looking! I love how the colors fade along with the picture. Thats really quite an amazing piece.


----------



## fizzle

This is a project I had for a design class. We randomly chose one of the 7 deadly sins and had to create a costume for it. I got envy. We also have to do one for one of the 7 heavenly virtues. I havent done that one yet but if it turns out ok I'll post that one too 






It looks better in person. The eyes are shaded in green, which is hard to see here, but I wanted it to focus on the eyes, since that is generally the first source of envy. I also dont know if I'm supposed to design shoes for the costume. I probably should but I dont know what to do for them.


----------



## n3ophy7e

footscrazy said:


> Just some guy - I really like your style.
> 
> ANyway, I posted this in TDS, but's a self portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many more ideas along this same theme so when I get the time I'll draw some more and maybe post them up.



I'm so glad you posted this in here hun, I saw it when you posted it in TDS. It's awesome! Great work


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

foots, beautiful - and Coel freaking amazing.  I love that first coloured city-scape.  Just incredible.


----------



## coelophysis

Thank you, I'm gonna be doing a series of city scapes for the hell of it, just so I can perfect my own style of city drawing.


----------



## undead

sometimes i feel like a whore reposting, but i haven't posted anything in a long time and this is a new thread... soooo... why not? 

some are oldies, btw, i put it in NSFW tags since theres a good number of them.


*NSFW*:


----------



## footscrazy

^^ Cool ryanlaughlin, I especially like the second one.
Do you have a background in graffiti?


----------



## Endymion00




----------



## fizzle

^Thats really cool looking, what is it done with?


----------



## n3ophy7e

*Ryan* your drawings are awesome, I love them!! Thanks for reposting because I hadn't seen them before.

*Endymion*, that pic is great! What media did you use?

*edit* yeah, what ^she^ said


----------



## Endymion00

Thanks. Just boredom and the smudge tool on Adobe Photoshop. lol


----------



## n3ophy7e

Well it worked out rather nicely  
Any other pieces to share?


----------



## [eK]

Good stuff Ryan!
I've seen some of your artworks in the past,
And really dig your style.
You should come redecorate the walls in my room.


----------



## justsomeguy

ryanlaughlin said:


> sometimes i feel like a whore reposting, but i haven't posted anything in a long time and this is a new thread... soooo... why not?
> 
> some are oldies, btw, i put it in NSFW tags since theres a good number of them.



new stuff pls :D


----------



## Dave

Seconded


----------



## justsomeguy

seems like figure drawing is my main interest right now.


*NSFW*: 

















































(sometimes IE doesn't show images past a certain kb size; i hope these aren't all red x's for IE users)


----------



## n3ophy7e

Very interesting jsg. It's cool seeing how your work is progressing, good job


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Love the new pieces, JSG - just beautiful.  You seem to convey so much emotion in your sketches, I'd love to see some with colour.


----------



## [eK]

sweeet, figured out how to produce mandala's on my new macbook !!
i think it's a little sketchy, i should be able to work it out better eventually.






[edit] - better one


----------



## justsomeguy

yeah thats bad ass.

post higher res pls


----------



## [eK]

i don't know how, i only just got this thing it may take a few days.
stupid brain.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awesome eK!!!! I  it! Show us more!


----------



## justsomeguy

what program are you making those with


----------



## [eK]

Just using that image tricks program.. It's really simple but you can do some pretty cool things.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Wooooow, they are fantastic [eK]!  I bet you could get those onto Red Bubble and start to sell _loads_ of mugs, prints, tshirts etc.  Hell, I'd even think about buying one!


----------



## ladyinthesky

great art here, 
ryan its always a pleasure to see your work


----------



## [eK]

Thanks heaps n3o and child.
I've seen websites like that redbubble one in the past,
I may look more into it. Do you know anybody who has successfuly sold their artwork online?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

A friend of mine sells her and her husbands original sketches and photos via that site, that's why I suggested it.  
I'll dig up her profile so you can see it in action - she's in Australia too, so you know it can work from here successfully.

*EDIT*: She can be found here.  I'm sure she'd be happy to ask any questions you might have as she's been on the site for a while now.  Also, they have a tour here.
They don't charge you anything to use the site, instead they have base prices that cover the actual manufacture of the items you sell through the site and you simply put your mark-up on top of that, which of course you get to keep.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my god eK you should totally look in to that!
I'm picturing one of those prints on the wall out on our deck


----------



## EbowTheLetter

ryan and jsg: really diggin' your stuff!


----------



## [eK]

Cool I'll sus those two links out after work.
I can picture them in your chillout zone too n3o  
I need more large prints for my walls.


----------



## coelophysis

Not anything new but I wanted to share these pictures with this thread! These pictures are from my show that I had on 4/20. 6 Bands, 3 artists. This was the first time I've ever gotten any kind of exposure like this, and it felt good. I made money for being part of it also which I was not expecting at all so I made sure I spent every last dime on having fun with my friends that night. Strange, new, awesome feeling. But here's the pics!


----------



## justsomeguy

looks like a really fun time :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hey coelophysis, that is so awesome! Congrats on your show! I'm glad to hear it went so well!


----------



## [eK]

yeah the show looks cool, Im digging the artworks too.
my band is playing a gig tonight.. cant wait :D


----------



## Fjones

coelophysis said:


> Not anything new but I wanted to share these pictures with this thread! These pictures are from my show that I had on 4/20. 6 Bands, 3 artists. This was the first time I've ever gotten any kind of exposure like this, and it felt good. I made money for being part of it also which I was not expecting at all so I made sure I spent every last dime on having fun with my friends that night. Strange, new, awesome feeling. But here's the pics!



Please let me know when your next show is, I would like to attend.  That looks awesome.


----------



## coelophysis

justsomeguy said:


> looks like a really fun time :D



It was very awesome, unique experience.





n3ophy7e said:


> Hey coelophysis, that is so awesome! Congrats on your show! I'm glad to hear it went so well!



Thank you dear 



[eK] said:


> yeah the show looks cool, Im digging the artworks too.
> my band is playing a gig tonight.. cant wait :D



Thanks, the other guy who had his art up had huge panels, it was very impressive. He was the guy who found me handing out my prints and asked me if I'd like to be part of the show. Good luck with your show! What type of music do you do?



Fjones said:


> Please let me know when your next show is, I would like to attend.  That looks awesome.



Thanks, where are you from? In all honesty it wouldn't be worth traveling any amount of distance to come see a bunch of amateur bands and myself in the back doodling but I'll definitely let you know!(I'm not part of a band) The guy who organizes and runs the shows asked me if I'd like to be part of any shows he does in the future. Of course I said yes. So I'll keep you updated.


----------



## koneko

A mushrooms drawing.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Great stuff!


----------



## justsomeguy

love the hatching and stipling kate!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Great work kate! I love it 



[eK] said:


> my band is playing a gig tonight.. cant wait :D



How'd you guys go last night?? Sorry I couldn't make it


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Some fractal stuff of mine.  After the first two I couldn't find the originals, just what's been uploaded to myspace, so sorry for the shitty quality.


----------



## justsomeguy

i like the second one a lot.  looks like it was hand drawn


----------



## AmorRoark

The second one is my favorite too. They're all pretty great though.


----------



## jam uh weezy

very impressive. i like the last one alot, followed by the third...but the second to last is lookin very nice as well.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Oh kate, that image is really awesome.  Do you have anything else you could share?


----------



## fizzle

Psychlone, thats some impressive stuff. How did you make it?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I've been doing some more drawing and I feel like I'm getting better and better.  :D

Disregard the odd looking index finger here - I think I added a few too many knuckle lines and it looks too long.






I love seeing the improvements in my own work.  SO satisfying.


----------



## n3ophy7e

That's great COTB! You are definitely improving %)


----------



## Dave

No kidding! Hands are a pain to draw, and yours look quite good. Nice one.


----------



## Caskt

in order of production.
=)


----------



## justsomeguy

lots of stuff in progress:


*NSFW*:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow jsg, I could look at some of those drawings for hours. So intricate!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## undead

this thread was on the second page!!!

here's one i just finished.


----------



## justsomeguy

yeah i know it makes me sad when i can't find this thread on the first page. 


^^

you took that into photoshop ryan? or are those shadows markers?


----------



## spork

I like it, Ryan. I think your work would be great on t-shirts. I know I'd buy one anyway.


----------



## coelophysis

Excellent Ryan. Great to see something new.


----------



## undead

justsomeguy said:


> yeah i know it makes me sad when i can't find this thread on the first page.
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> you took that into photoshop ryan? or are those shadows markers?



naw, that was pen and prismacolor markers only.


----------



## Caskt




----------



## [eK]

excellent stuff, ryan.. good to see that you are still pushing with your art.

and caskt, your previously posted pictures look real similar to what i used to draw when i started out.
keep drawing, practice makes perfect.


----------



## tribal girl

I've just finished this painting of Martin Luther King for a friend of mine.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ That's so great t_g.


----------



## tribal girl

Thank you.


----------



## coelophysis

I love it TG, it's so professional.


----------



## Caskt

[eK] said:


> and caskt, your previously posted pictures look real similar to what i used to draw when i started out.
> keep drawing, practice makes perfect.


 yeah man i love connection type shit. but been working on mainly abstractish stuff lately.


----------



## Tranced

This really really makes me wish I could draw.


----------



## mariacallas

tribal girl said:


> I've just finished this painting of Martin Luther King for a friend of mine.



You are sooo talented


----------



## StarTripper

Little Miss Muffet p. 1

Little Miss Muffet p. 2






Poster for Typography project

I posted links to art because the pictures are better viewed in larger sizes.


----------



## justsomeguy

i've been really selling myself short neglecting graphite recently (First one is with pencil)

been getting more interested in drawing from life also, outside of the model.  


*NSFW*:


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

tribal girl I love that piece.  It's so simple but it holds a lot of power.  Well done, it's technically  excellent!  

JSG - it's great to see you moving beyond the human form in your drawing!   Including the other sketchers in the first image really gives the picture a different feel.  I love it - it's almost as if we're looking through your own eyes.


----------



## justsomeguy

child - its more like a return i think.  the sessions i was doing in chicago were relatively short poses, like 25 minute max.  i've recently moved and the session i found does 2 hour poses. but yeah, placing the figure in a real space opens up a lot of possibilities.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Ah, I see JSG.  I like the longer sitting period, it agrees with you.  

I have some more of my course-work to share.  It's amazing to see my skills improving so much.  I'm quite pleased with these elevations.





This scheme was developed for a room that required a 'Cool and Calming' ambience.





This one was 'Cosy'. How much have my guaching skills improved?!





This is my *final* drafting of Busty and my room. It's split into the view from above [in the middle], then each of the walls are elevated. The one above is a side-on view of the wall beneath it, the one bottom left is the left wall, the one bottom middle is the one above it, and the bottom right is the right wall elevation. 

Took a loooong while to do, and it's all to scale.


----------



## Caskt

*NSFW*: 



very first made..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the rest are in no specific order...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















*NSFW*: 























*NSFW*:


----------



## jam uh weezy

startripper, that looks fun!

jsg, I think I've said this before but I really dig the detail in your work.

and this: it needs bumbage. very cool.





ryanlaughlin said:


>


----------



## tylerwashere

ryanlaughlin, i like it i like it! there's some good artists here on BL


----------



## romaniaK

published





published





published


----------



## jam uh weezy

good shots, what were they published in?

that last one is siiiick. very inspiring.


----------



## Endymion00




----------



## Endymion00

tribal girl said:


> I've just finished this painting of Martin Luther King for a friend of mine.



Superb! I envy your painting skills. :[


----------



## romaniaK

jam uh weezy said:


> good shots, what were they published in?
> 
> that last one is siiiick. very inspiring.



A book, local magazines etc ... don't wanna give names.
And thank you 

tribal girl: I have a drawing exactly in that style ... black on a red canvas ... except mine is a scene from sin city lemme see if i can find it

*edit* can't find a pic of that one right now, but i found others 





published in the newspaper - pastels





pastels





print


----------



## jam uh weezy

just some sketches....

"cuz the surf sucked...."









i was tryin to get my friend into the game, he chose this name. he never made the cut tho.


----------



## Khadijah

looks shity on computer, much better irl. the scanner made the shading less subtle. oh well. i put that stupid trade mark thing cuz i seen my art robbed online before and thats the worst shit u can do to someone. not like they couldnt just photoshop itout, but still makes me feel a lil  better...


----------



## Max Power

tribal girl said:


> I've just finished this painting of Martin Luther King for a friend of mine.



Very nice painting.


I would have guessed it was a 3-layer stencil.


----------



## -Guido-

lacey k said:


> looks shity on computer, much better irl. the scanner made the shading less subtle. oh well. i put that stupid trade mark thing cuz i seen my art robbed online before and thats the worst shit u can do to someone. not like they couldnt just photoshop itout, but still makes me feel a lil  better...



That's fucking awesome.


----------



## Max Power

CG wants that tat on his left buttcheek.


----------



## jam uh weezy

That makes me sad Lacey, but extremely well done.





MaxPowers said:


> Very nice painting.
> 
> 
> I would have guessed it was a 3-layer stencil.



I thought the same at first! Pure skill...


----------



## coelophysis

Wow Lacey, I didn't know you were into drawing. I think that piece is beautiful in it's own twisted way. I love it! You should definitely be doing tattoos.

Last night I went to Atlantic City and I traditionally don't gamble but end up on some sort of psychedelic drug any time I go to a casino. This time I took shrooms and drew this while going mad in the hotel room due to rainy conditions.


----------



## justsomeguy

kind of ocd lol

*NSFW*:


----------



## Dave

I really dig the first one. Simple, yet tricky to get to look decent. Plus it's a great visual texture.

coelophysis, that's a great piece as well!


----------



## justsomeguy

do you guys ever feel that most of your pieces just fail when translated to digital media?


----------



## Max Power

justsomeguy said:


> do you guys ever feel that most of your pieces just fail when translated to digital media?



Yes.


----------



## emperorofusa

These are smaller thumbnails. Mostly drawn in black gel pen ink. If you want to see more you can PM me for the link to my website for my art.


----------



## n3ophy7e

emperorofusa said:


>



This one is my favourite  
Nice work!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## justsomeguy

I made this several years ago, but found myself returning to it tonight, thinking about how to arrange color, line and form.
i'm sure lots have seen it but for the noobs 

*NSFW*:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Might want to check the link jsg, the picture isn't showing up for me


----------



## justsomeguy

the file is probably too large for some browsers to display, one sec i'll resize it

---

k, try it now


----------



## n3ophy7e

Noooope  
It might be my browser?


----------



## justsomeguy

yeah your browser sucks  are you using IE?


----------



## Dave

I can see it just fine, and it really reminds you of your style a few years ago. You had an avatar in that style as well IIRC. Not quite my cup of tea, but still very intricate and visually interesting.


----------



## [eK]

loving romaniak's


----------



## tribal girl

MaxPowers said:


> Very nice painting.
> 
> 
> I would have guessed it was a 3-layer stencil.



Aw, thank you. 

I used spray paint and a stencil for the basic black sections on it. The rest is freehand. Gouache on canvas.


----------



## eon_blue

cyanotype print I made in my alternative photographic processes class, toned with lipton tea


----------



## justsomeguy

wtf is this doing on the third page?
bumping with a bad photo 

*NSFW*:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Good bump jsg! Cool pic too, as always  

eon blue I love that photo too, good job


----------



## ladyinthesky

some paintings i did in my painting 2 class
i am working on something else which i think is way better than these
the first is a live model, she came to our class last week for 4 days
and the second is from a black and white photo and we recreate it with colors 
will post the other painting next week


----------



## ladyinthesky

from painting 2 
first image created from a black and white photo. the assignment was to make it with colors
second, of a model who sat in our class for 4 days, behind her a chair and skeleton. its 2 canvases put together











closer image, just really big 

*NSFW*:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Great work lady!!  
I can't decide which one I like better


----------



## justsomeguy

the face is very strong, isn't it lady 

woot, watercolor and gauche!


*NSFW*:


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Loving your use of watercolour jsg!! It adds such depth to your already interesting pieces


----------



## coelophysis

^ I agree. It really brings them to life. JSG I have a crush on all of your drawings.


----------



## Max Power

I've always wanted to get into watercoloring.

Nice work JSG.


----------



## justsomeguy

its fun but it mostly just makes me want to oil paint again ><


----------



## justsomeguy

really enjoying drawing my apartment these past couple days:


*NSFW*:


----------



## [eK]

That really does kick ass just.
Although (to me) it looks rather abstract, it still holds very realistic properties.
I'm keen to see further improvement with those.


----------



## jam uh weezy

frew months back. had bigger plans for the background, but i got lazy.


----------



## justsomeguy

i like!

markers?


----------



## ladyinthesky

had to do a Masters Copy for my final painting
i chose jenny saville
here is hers 

*NSFW*: 










here is mine 






hers is oil paint and mine is acrylic
i cant use oil paint


----------



## justsomeguy

ooooo.. i really like jenny seville :D

i never copied masters' paintings, only drawings.  that seems intimidating though


----------



## ladyinthesky

^i love her work so i figured id challenge myself
and it was a challenge
especially since i used a different medium, she uses a lot of blending, its hard to do that with acrylic


----------



## slushy muddy water

^really really good though



i got bored last night and messed around with some paint and an old lamp of mine
the only trouble now is finding the right color lamp shade 


*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*:


----------



## justsomeguy

why not paint a lampshade lol


----------



## slushy muddy water

ive tried it before and the heat from the bulb morphs the shade
then again it was a smaller lap and the shade was closer to the bulb than the one i have now


i dunno, maybe i could dye it


----------



## jam uh weezy

very cool slushy. i don't wanna sound weird, but last night in my dream, you were my neighbor. i went over to your house and asked to see your painted tables, but you wouldn't show me because you were working on 'something else'. and then i come here and bam...haha.


justsomeguy said:


> i like!
> 
> markers?



thanks man.  yea prismacolors and paint pens. someday i'll get some more colors so i can do some blending.


good work ladyinthesky. the other night i was on mescaline, and i browsed through this thread, i was  staring at the one of the older woman for a good five minutes.


----------



## Max Power

jam uh weezy said:


> very cool slushy. i don't wanna sound weird, but last night in my dream, you were my neighbor. i went over to your house and asked to see your painted tables, but you wouldn't show me because you were working on 'something else'



creeeeeeeeeeeeepyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## slushy muddy water

that is weird jam
almost...too weird

i bet we could make money off of this somehow


----------



## coelophysis

Make a children's novel about it. I'll pay $5USD


----------



## justsomeguy

jam uh weezy said:


> thanks man.  yea prismacolors and paint pens. someday i'll get some more colors so i can do some blending.



omfg...i love prismacolors. :D

but, you should check out the Tria brand....they have maor tips than prismacolors.  god i love markers lol.  in high school i lifted so many of the things.  i would always buy 2 so i wouldn't attract suspicion, then have like 15 in my pocket lol.

ugh to be 19 and wearing fat pants again 


----lady.  i never thought about the bulb melting the paint....yeah i guess you learned that from trial and error huh.


----------



## mariacallas

ladyinthesky said:


> had to do a Masters Copy for my final painting
> i chose jenny saville
> here is hers
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hers is oil paint and mine is acrylic
> i cant use oil paint



Really really really nice. I even like your version more than the original!


----------



## jam uh weezy

justsomeguy said:


> omfg...i love prismacolors. :D
> 
> but, you should check out the Tria brand....they have maor tips than prismacolors.  god i love markers lol.  in high school i lifted so many of the things.  i would always buy 2 so i wouldn't attract suspicion, then have like 15 in my pocket lol.
> 
> ugh to be 19 and wearing fat pants again



oh man, those were the days...now they lock the sonsuhbitches up. The only places that dont, are the mom-and-pop art store, but i could never take from those places! 

I'll check out the tria brand, i find prisma's run out waayy to fast.


> that is weird jam almost...too weird  i bet we could make money off of this somehow


That dream was insane, definitely movie material.


----------



## effingcustie

a couple collages:


----------



## justsomeguy

nice


----------



## jam uh weezy

I really like those, do you think we could get links to a bigger version? My desktop is in bad need of a new background.


----------



## effingcustie

thanks 

PM me your email and i'll send you a super high def version of the eyes one.  unfortunately i seem to have lost the original file from when i scanned the gorilla one and it's stuck in a show until september so that's the only digital version i've got


----------



## ladyinthesky

mariacallas said:


> Really really really nice. I even like your version more than the original!



aww thanks  

@ jam uh weezy thats pretty funny, i dont think  i would be able to do that lol


----------



## Noodle

mariacallas said:


> Really really really nice. I even like your version more than the original!



It doesn't even come close to the original.

What a shit assignment.  

( biased )


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

effingcustie said:


> a couple collages:



Thanks for my new wallpaper I love yeah bunches 

* hugz *


----------



## Noodle

effingcustie said:


> a couple collages:



These are original and imaginative.

Copy work is copy work.


----------



## justsomeguy

Noodle said:


> It doesn't even come close to the original.
> 
> What a shit assignment.
> 
> ( biased )



what is your bias? a huge jenny seville fan?

i disagree with it being a shit assignment; copying masters is a very old and rich tradition, and for good reasons


----------



## Noodle

In the post photography/post impressionist era I disagree.

Define a "master" and I'll give you a leg to stand on.


----------



## justsomeguy

i'll concede that jenny seville isn't a master.  rembrandt, duerer, michelangelo, lol really you want me to define masters? degas, picasso, van gough, frued.  

i'm not sure what photography and post-impressionism has to do with the validity of copying masters though. give me a little more to go on with your idea that in a post photography/post impressionist era  copying masters isn't important.


----------



## justsomeguy

i guess i didn't give my good reasons.  copying masters -- not to produce a piece of original art obviously, but rather as an excercise -- unpacks the master work for the student in ways that simple visual observation can't achieve.  Trying to emulate or directly reproduce the master-work gives special insight into the problems of painting or drawing - what strokes were used to create a particular form, how were these colors mixed, what does this line quality do for the lines around it, etc.


----------



## Noodle

I understand the concept.

You answered my question.


----------



## justsomeguy

omg noodles these alaisdairm type responses !


----------



## ladyinthesky

justsomeguy said:


> i'll concede that jenny seville isn't a master.  rembrandt, duerer, michelangelo, lol really you want me to define masters? degas, picasso, van gough, frued.
> 
> i'm not sure what photography and post-impressionism has to do with the validity of copying masters though. give me a little more to go on with your idea that in a post photography/post impressionist era  copying masters isn't important.




its funny you say that because i agree that jenny saville isnt a master, but she was the only one on the list that wasnt, the rest of the list we couldve chose from was frued, picassion,and eric fischl
i think my teacher but saville cuz she is her favorite artist


----------



## mariacallas

justsomeguy said:


> i've been really selling myself short neglecting graphite recently (First one is with pencil)
> 
> been getting more interested in drawing from life also, outside of the model.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



I really really like your sketches. (I think I may have said this before!)
2nd one is my fave and I can stare at it for a long time.


----------



## Noodle

I don't consider Picasso a master.  I suppose I might have chosen one of his Blue Period works from the early 20th Century if I had to.

In school I was always pushing the boundaries of my visual assignments.  I always bended a rule or two.  

Copy work bores me, unless I am working from a photograph or a collage.


----------



## coelophysis

This was done last night 








These are unfinished but will remain unfinished;

This one I saw in a pile of never completed shit but kinda liked it as is & scanned it because it reminds me of when I first began using some techniques that I keep with me today. Early evolutionary steps in my work 


*NSFW*: 











This one was done during my first show while bands played and I drew in the back while my art was up on stage behind the bands  I didn't get to finish it before the show was over & didn't want to continue working on it at home because I wanted it to remain as what was done at the show. I also wound up dropping some cid at the show and when I was dancing around my friend sat down and drew on my drawing. He told me he ruined it and that's why I never finished it, but I like it as is 


*NSFW*:


----------



## KoreyS

coelophysis said:


> This was done last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are unfinished but will remain unfinished;
> 
> This one I saw in a pile of never completed shit but kinda liked it as is & scanned it because it reminds me of when I first began using some techniques that I keep with me today. Early evolutionary steps in my work
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was done during my first show while bands played and I drew in the back while my art was up on stage behind the bands  I didn't get to finish it before the show was over & didn't want to continue working on it at home because I wanted it to remain as what was done at the show. I also wound up dropping some cid at the show and when I was dancing around my friend sat down and drew on my drawing. He told me he ruined it and that's why I never finished it, but I like it as is
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:




Cool shit Dan.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## deaf eye




----------



## effingcustie

^ sweet, I like the darts


here's a few weirdo videos I made:
http://vimeo.com/5398101

http://vimeo.com/5298704

http://vimeo.com/5299613


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ That's really interesting man, I was studying it for ages. Nice work!



coelophysis said:


> This was done last night



I LOVE it coelophysis!!


----------



## coelophysis

Thank you n3o


----------



## deaf eye

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ That's really interesting man, I was studying it for ages. Nice work!




if that was directed towards me , thank you kindly if ya wanna blown up version 
heres a huge version of it 

http://www.cactusface.com/cactusgal/CactusArt/darcart?full=1

well heres the evolution of one of my paintings

 i like it , 





it used to be this





then
it began as  this






sucks when you are too poor to buy fresh canvas and gotta paint over alot of stuff


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yep it was directed at you  
Thanks for the link to the bigger pic. Your work is really interesting man! I love seeing the evolution of that last painting.


----------



## justsomeguy

deaf eye said:


> sucks when you are too poor to buy fresh canvas and gotta paint over alot of stuff



try painting on untempered masonite.  its really cheap


----------



## Noodle

You could work the Salvation Army, Good Will,  and random garage sales for old canvas.


----------



## deaf eye

thanks for the painting surface tips yall  and thanks for letting me share my art 






for the person who liked the mic cover and the sexy dart girl here is a cellphone pic of her






and heres the original one i couldnt find , that made me find and  post those above^^^^


----------



## Coffee-n-Nicotine

Here's a little of mine...it's digital art. Style is vector.


----------



## eon_blue

^^that's awesome  I love vector art.

I have a good working knowledge of Photoshop, but Illustrator is like Chinese to me, lol.

Here's some Fuji Polaroid dry-transfers (onto archer's platine paper) I made in class the other day. 















(this one creeps me out, lol)


It's a fun process :D Too bad Polaroid went under last year, thankfully Fuji still makes instant film.


----------



## Noodle

I like the second and third...!

I think there is a company in Europe that is making instant film for polaroid lovers.


----------



## eon_blue

Noodle said:


> I like the second and third...!



thanks! 



Noodle said:


> I think there is a company in Europe that is making instant film for polaroid lovers.



oh yeah? That'd be awesome! I heard that some company has bought all of the old equipment and stuff from Polaroid so that they can start making them again, but from what I remember it won't happen for a couple years or so. 

It's a shame really, there is still such a high demand for Polaroid amongst professional photogs. They went bankrupt from poor management and not from lack of demand, which is good because it means instant film (and film in general) will stick around awhile longer :D


----------



## Pillthrill

Wow I love the digital art there! I know one my little pony collecting BLer would might like it....


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^    



Coffee-n-Nicotine said:


> Here's a little of mine...it's digital art. Style is vector.



Eeeeeeeep!!! I LOVE it CnN!! Just stunning!  
P.S. I'm the MLP collector


----------



## Coffee-n-Nicotine

*blush* thank you. =]

here's another. These are old now...I really need to get back to it I miss it dearly.


----------



## Schmacky

quick sketch for an up coming tattoo...


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ _Beautiful_, Schmacky!!  
Are you getting it tattooed? Or is it for someone else?


----------



## spork

Whoa, schmacky! Long time, no see! 

I like the tattoo idea, where are you thinking of getting it?

I love your work CnN!


----------



## Mjäll

Colours abundant.

http://pici.se/pictures/medium/CrkIqVRtj.jpg

http://pici.se/pictures/KDsGTCLnr.jpg

http://pici.se/pictures/large/FLDgUovIC.jpg

http://pici.se/pictures/gRdGHoSwJ.jpg

(you get the links just like that because posting them as pictures will ruin the whole page)


----------



## spork

^Me likes, especially the 3rd one even though there's no color I could stare at it for hours.


----------



## Schmacky

I know right! I kind of fell off at one point and never got back up! haha

Thanks guys, it is for me and going across my upper back...I have an appt. on the 29th...super excited!


----------



## shith3ad

http://www.projectrealm.com/guest/images/smile.jpg


----------



## cletus

I  this thread.

Coffee-n-Nicotine, those are wonderful pictures.

shith3ad I love the actual smile, because it made me smile  I showed it to my daughter just now who blurted out a "WOW! That's gorgeous".


----------



## Mjäll

spork said:


> ^Me likes, especially the 3rd one even though there's no color I could stare at it for hours.



Thank you very much!

shith3ad: the colours really had me caught in this one. Very fluid representation of life and emotion.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Mjäll said:


> Colours abundant.
> 
> http://pici.se/pictures/medium/CrkIqVRtj.jpg
> 
> http://pici.se/pictures/KDsGTCLnr.jpg
> 
> http://pici.se/pictures/large/FLDgUovIC.jpg
> 
> http://pici.se/pictures/gRdGHoSwJ.jpg
> 
> (you get the links just like that because posting them as pictures will ruin the whole page)



WOW  
Just....wow!
So beautiful!  

How long have you been working with watercolour?


----------



## Coffee-n-Nicotine

thank you Cletus. =] I'm working on a new one now. I'm so rusty though. meh.


----------



## shith3ad

CletusVanDow said:


> I  this thread.
> 
> Coffee-n-Nicotine, those are wonderful pictures.
> 
> shith3ad I love the actual smile, because it made me smile  I showed it to my daughter just now who blurted out a "WOW! That's gorgeous".




thank you


----------



## shith3ad

Mjäll said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> shith3ad: the colours really had me caught in this one. Very fluid representation of life and emotion.





thank you its pretty old.......


----------



## Mjäll

n3ophy7e said:


> WOW
> Just....wow!
> So beautiful!
> 
> How long have you been working with watercolour?



Thanks  I thought my art might be something for bluelight.

I "invented" this style of abstract watercolour with ink contours as much as 5 years ago, did some paintings and have only recently (6 months) been painting again. The new ones are much better though, I suppose age and psychedelic experience did something to my judgment as far as colour and form are concerned.

To be honest I'm kind of scared of doing something figurative, but I think I'll try some impressionist style acrylic painting maybe.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Mjäll, I adore the forth image.  Great work!  It evokes so much emotion and makes me ponder everything and anything.

Also, another MLP lover here!  I used to adore them as a little girl and it's stuck.. at least now I can live vicariously through Busty's daughter and her ponies.  

Oh, and I adore vector art as well.  It's so polished and smooth, I love it.


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## coelophysis

:D


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

*This is old but...*


----------



## coelophysis

Oh wow, I want that on my wall


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

Really? Which one?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

The one on the bottom looks amazing , great work


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

Thank you! I had an old deviantart but It started meshing my public and private lives -_- so I abandoned it. I'm making a new one but with ground rules...


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

^ 

I made it my Wallpaper

Thanks for being so talented


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

I'm very flattered. I had better work a couple years back when I was suffering a depressive ..episode? and hadn't started messing around with drugs.
I'm starting to get some of it back.


----------



## coelophysis

Well keep it up dude! And yeah I was referring to the bottom one, not that the photograph isn't sweet or anything.


----------



## FlowMotion

Some silly stuff I did on photoshop.





































FM


----------



## MidnightBaby

coelophysis said:


> Thanks  I used to love to do cityscapes so I was seeing how my current style would match up if I were to apply it to a city. Cities are definitely the only other thing I can draw outside of just patterns, don't know why, maybe because I don't really try too hard to draw anything else. I'm sure I posted this a long time ago, but here's an example of what I _used_ to draw.



I'm just looking through the whole thread, and there's some incredible stuff. hats off to you guys contributing!

Coelophysis - i LOVE this! What city was it? because it actually makes me really home sick for Kathmandu, of all places. Really like the feel of it.


----------



## coelophysis

Thank you   It's actually no city in particular, just a city doodle. But glad you dig it!


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

:D Pretty! 

*posts more of my stuff* XD


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my god I think this is my favourite page of this thread so far!!!! I love it ALL!


----------



## Mjäll

coelophysis: I really like your second mandala-esque picture!

I guess I'll give you some more of my work:

http://pici.se/pictures/dQxQlNFpr.jpg

http://pici.se/pictures/suiLOwNpP.jpg

(does anyone have an idea of how to shrink those using html? I want to direct link but they're huge)


----------



## coelophysis

Thank you Mjäll  I think I'm going to make another one today as I would really like to perfect that style because I've been a bit bored with what I've been doing lately. And I think it will help me at practicing patterns( which is my main interest ) Thanks for the response!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Mjäll said:


> (does anyone have an idea of how to shrink those using html? I want to direct link but they're huge)



Not sure about using html but you can resize with this free software: Irfanview.
Hope that helps!


----------



## justsomeguy

looking at everyones work.. been out of town for two weeks, did some (imo) lame sketching of the beach and kind of depressed i haven't been working on my "real" work half this month.  

 bluelight artists


----------



## Mjäll

n3ophy7e said:


> Not sure about using html but you can resize with this free software: Irfanview.
> Hope that helps!



Yes, I already have the software to resize (I could do with MS Paint, really) but then I'd have to re-upload the image. And I'm a lazy bum you see!

Thanks for the effort though!


----------



## coelophysis

Before & After


----------



## cletus

^That's a really cool design. You should sell them as beermats.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Ohh I adore those designs Coelo!  They're amazing.  Probably my favourite work you've published on here.


----------



## chrissie

yay sidewalk chalk!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Awwww cute!! Can I come and play?  



cletus said:


> ^That's a really cool design. You should sell them as beermats.



Haha that's exactly what I thought too!! :D 
But they'd be way too pretty to put a cold condensation-y beer on top of  

I adore that design though coelophysis


----------



## coelophysis

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Ohh I adore those designs Coelo!  They're amazing.  Probably my favourite work you've published on here.




Thank you!  I'm happy you appreciate it. I feel like I've been on a decent creative run as of lately. Trying to perfect these mandalas, I'm excited to see my next one.





n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Awwww cute!! Can I come and play?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that's exactly what I thought too!! :D
> But they'd be way too pretty to put a cold condensation-y beer on top of
> 
> I adore that design though coelophysis



Thank you so much  Glad I could please your eyes 


& chrissie, wow that is so beautiful!


----------



## ladyinthesky

coelophysis said:


> Before & After





youre work always amazes me, i do not have the patience to do something like that


----------



## coelophysis

Thank you!

I wish I had the patience to do stuff a little more intricately sometimes.


----------



## coelophysis

This is what bled through to the other side from the drawing I just did. I like it almost more than I like the detailed side. Had to share it!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oooooer 
So soft and pretty!  
Nice one coelo!


----------



## coelophysis

Thank you  Means a lot!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Oooo I like the side that bled through too Coelophysis.


----------



## coelophysis

Thanks, really I like it way more than the other side now. Usually I don't like anything I make at all. Go figure I'd like what I didn't mean to do


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

I love the bled through side. So soft and pastel.  Like a summery ...summery thing lol


----------



## coelophysis

Welcome to my summer  Take drugs, draw on drugs, & find out the other side looks better. Oh how ironic.


----------



## Cee Hawkins

Good stuff guys! coelophysis I really like your pieces. Were they done with pencil? I also really like the piece done by Nibiru. I couldn't help but stare for quite a while.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ pencil wouldn't bleed through the paper  

They're done with Sharpies right, coelo??


----------



## coelophysis

Thank you Hawkins  I appreciate it. And yup, they're done with sharpies. I've used pencil a couple of times but I'm never happy with the way it comes out after I fill it in. The borders just don't come out right.


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

Maybe I should try that 'drawing on drugs' thing again. It produced some of my best.. works.


----------



## coelophysis

^ Give it a go 



















All done in one night of sobriety!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Holy shit man, that first one is amazing  
Just out of curiosity, how long have you been doing this kinda art coelo?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

coelophysis said:


>


I love the effect!  It's absolutely mesmerizing and so soft and yielding, love it.


----------



## coelophysis

Thank you  I love it too. I want to get stickers made of it, when I do, everyone who wants one gets one sent to them :D




n3ophy7e said:


> Holy shit man, that first one is amazing
> Just out of curiosity, how long have you been doing this kinda art coelo?



I started in March 2008, after being mesmerized by a curtain. I cut a little piece of the curtain out, this was at a hotel. Then I lost the little piece of cloth and started drawing in homage to that curtain pattern. :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

coelophysis said:


> Thank you  I love it too. I want to get stickers made of it, when I do, everyone who wants one gets one sent to them :D



I'll take 20...   



coelophysis said:


> I started in March 2008, after being mesmerized by a curtain. I cut a little piece of the curtain out, this was at a hotel. Then I lost the little piece of cloth and started drawing in homage to that curtain pattern. :D



Cool story! Your work is just getting better and better, good job man


----------



## chrissie

i really need to start doing geometric design again and learnin how to animate it in after effects.

this animation really inspires me

i'd also like to experiment with video mixing / vj'ing.  have any of you done that?  what software should i use?


----------



## coelophysis

n3ophy7e said:


> I'll take 20...
> 
> 
> 
> Cool story! Your work is just getting better and better, good job man



That means a lot! I appreciate your kind words


----------



## effingcustie




----------



## n3ophy7e

Nice work effingcustie! What was the media you used?


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

Wow that's crazy!
It looks like..hands reaching up from the ground


----------



## [eK]

coelophysis, absolutely digging your current style of art. 
every time i check in here im forced to face some hectic new works you've submitted.
keep the good stuff rolling in.


----------



## coelophysis

Thanks man :D I appreciate that you're always digging my stuff!


----------



## [eK]

And how are your stickers coming along???
I'm getting a bundle made up pretty soon.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I would really appreciate it if my fellow BLers would be kind enough to have a look at my mother's art. Here's the website: http://chunkadelica.com/

She does the poppy beautifully!

I'm hoping that one day she'll be famous just like my grandfather, Ivor Sharp was (he took the famous photographs of John Lennon and his wife in that hotel when they were doing the peace protests - I have one of those photos on my wall right next to me!). Well, he wasn't famous as in A-list celebrity, but he was within the world of photography in his time.

BTW this thread is really inspiring. Thanks for the nice PM, neophyte.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Your mum is a brilliant artist AE!! I love her style. 
I remember the photos your grandfather took, you must be really proud of him (and you mum!). 
Thanks for sharing her work with us


----------



## Artificial Emotion

That's cool that you remember them. My grandmother sold the negatives for $100,000 about 10 years ago (BIG mistake as she could have got more than ten times that amount). Still, she has all of his art and a few other goodies that nobody except my family will get their grubby hands on.


----------



## justsomeguy

some details from a recent project


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow jsg, your drawings are so intricate and intersting!


----------



## stardust.hero

coelophysis said:


> ^ Give it a go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done in one night of sobriety!




The third one owns me. O.O 33


----------



## [eK]

been messing around with mandalas on my mac again lately..
i think its pretty cool:

*NSFW*:


----------



## coelophysis

Beautiful, can I use the second one as my Avatar??


----------



## [eK]

hells yeah


----------



## coelophysis

Woot woot!%)


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my god eK they are so awesome!!

Haha before I came in to this thread today I saw coelo's new avatar and I was like "Far out that is AWESOME! I wonder where he got that pic?"  :D 

Lovin' your mandalas eK


----------



## deaf eye




----------



## deaf eye




----------



## justsomeguy

i like your paintings.

post maor please


----------



## [eK]

haha thanks n3o, they're cool huh


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Deaf Eye I can definitely imagine that second piece hanging on my wall. Good work.


----------



## Ason Unique

Yep, you should of psychedeliced the second painting too lol


----------



## deaf eye

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Deaf Eye I can definitely imagine that second piece hanging on my wall. Good work.




 i gave it away , but i feel its not being appreciated in its new home, hmmmm next time im over there and got a good buzz going maybe i'll paint nap it for ya 

i got this mushroom, its on posterboard and acrylic 
the black border looks pretty wicked ass when you are all tripped out 
you can have that if you want, but if i was you i'd wait for the baby blue mushroom to get repo'd







my aunt gave me this after i fell in love with it,
i was on asid one day






i was seeing the ocean god( neptune ) im guessing battling the sky it was pretty wicked ass, and one fierce battle  i wish i had a 1/10th of the talent that my aunt has


----------



## deaf eye

heres me stoned as a teenager drawing bubbles


----------



## coelophysis

Good work deaf eye, I'm lovin' it all :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

deaf eye said:


> my aunt gave me this after i fell in love with it,
> i was on asid one day



Sorry I know this isn't your work but I had to quote it. I absolutely LOVE it  
You paint in a similar style to your aunt's work, I reckon with practise you'd be as good as her for sure


----------



## [eK]

yeah holy crap deafeye you have some serious talent in your blood,


----------



## Guy Incognito

...


----------



## coelophysis

Guy Incognito said:


>



This is my favorite. Thanks for sharing


----------



## deaf eye

*painting with other people*

anywhere from 2- 6 people 
on this rad paper my aunt gave me a bundle of


----------



## jam uh weezy

Guy Incognito said:


> that's enough for now...maybe more later?


yes. espcially more pencil drawings, that sun is cleeeaan. all of your work is very good, but i would like to see more pencil work. welcome to bl.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Guy Incognito said:


>



I love this one!!  
Nice work Incognito!


----------



## Guy Incognito

jam uh weezy said:


> yes. espcially more pencil drawings, that sun is cleeeaan. all of your work is very good, but i would like to see more pencil work. welcome to bl.



thanks, i'll see what i can find...


----------



## Mjäll




----------



## Kanga

If I'm not outside tagging, i'm inside Photoshopping.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Kanga said:


>



Nice work Kanga! This one's my favourite  
Who's the girl?


----------



## ladyinthesky

google cutting edge comics, cuz i used to have a book so i found this image and decided to draw it, not done but almost


----------



## Mjäll




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Very interesting Mjall. That looks like it'd be amazing on a white shirt.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Mjäll said:


>



very cool.
i need to draw more often


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

it looks much better in original dimensions, but that's too big for a forum.


----------



## bang that shit

*Some clay sculptures i made (new photos added!)*

I couldnt find a section in arts/entertainment for sculpture so i thought i would post it here. if It needs to be moved please move it. Recently rekindled my love of sculpting... i made these this summer during a sculpture class
(more pictures of other sculptures have been posted afew posts down later down the page)

The first is a guy doing coke and smoking a cigar.(the first in a series of people doing different drugs labeled "subculture")
I will post the evolution













next we have a spinosaurus (always had a thing for dinosaurs)






finished product pre firing in the kiln 





its been fired i just have to put on a final coat of paint on it. will post that when its ready:D
spinosaurus

heres what it is supposed to look like for reference... if anyone isnt sure


----------



## lostNfound

Looks like you have a talent.

What is that just hand moulded clay and then painted, glazed and kiln dried?

I've only played with clay in art class when i was about 13 or 14.

I'd like to try this again some day, I think i would enjoy it.


----------



## bang that shit

lostNfound said:


> Looks like you have a talent.
> 
> What is that just hand moulded clay and then painted, glazed and kiln dried?
> 
> I've only played with clay in art class when i was about 13 or 14.
> 
> I'd like to try this again some day, I think i would enjoy it.



ty man 

yea its just modeling clay.. which i mold let dry put it in the kiln.... put on a underglaze after, then do this coat of overglaze and i fire it 1 more time and its done.

Im doing the dinosaur abit differently though using oil paints as i cant glaze it because during the first firing it cracked some and i had to reglue pieces (but it looks fine now) and i dont think the glue goes well with the kiln


yea man try it out.... i like drawing also.... but i like this more.... haha its like u can make ur own little model or toy to keep.


----------



## justsomeguy

welcome to BL

we have a 'share your art' thread here, it kind of drifted off the front page



:D


----------



## bang that shit

justsomeguy said:


> welcome to BL
> 
> we have a 'share your art' thread here, it kind of drifted off the front page
> 
> 
> 
> :D



yea thanks... haha getting a feel for the place. im big poster on GC... but this place is pretty sweet.

do link the thread if u can


----------



## lostNfound

justsomeguy said:


> welcome to BL
> 
> we have a 'share your art' thread here, it kind of drifted off the front page
> 
> 
> 
> :D



I'd like to see how this goes as it's own thread for a while. if it doesn't get much traffic then merge with said thread above.

if the mods are happy with that, maybe just change the thread title?


----------



## bang that shit

hahaha i like how you can see a bottle of grapefruit juice (for opiate potentiation) in the background of one of the photos. after every class i like to go home and get a good nod on 



and yea what ever u guys think is best


----------



## justsomeguy

weird, thought i linked it:

art thread


----------



## cletus

lostNfound said:


> I'd like to see how this goes as it's own thread for a while. if it doesn't get much traffic then merge with said thread above.
> 
> if the mods are happy with that, maybe just change the thread title?



Yeah, no harm in keeping it on it's own just now, but maybe merging later so not to lose it.

I love scupltures & would love to get into it. I've always wanted to floor & line my loft to give me an art room. Very good stuff *bts*, are there any more out there willing to share?


----------



## bang that shit

cletus said:


> Yeah, no harm in keeping it on it's own just now, but maybe merging later so not to lose it.
> 
> I love scupltures & would love to get into it. I've always wanted to floor & line my loft to give me an art room. Very good stuff *bts*, are there any more out there willing to share?



i have a man eating bear which is guarding a rock which is part stash rock (the rock opens up... that was the goal of the project we were assigned)... i made it in senior year of highschool. its good  but it was made before i got my real groove of sculpture going. but il add a pic later.


yea i highly suggest you also check sculpture out. i feel I can get much more detail and expression than just drawing it.


----------



## jam uh weezy

that's cool man. makes me wanna get into it. ever thought about doing any stop-motion animations?


----------



## Mjäll

I like your style! The dinosaur is monstrous!


----------



## Z Y G G Y

Wow. Great job. It's pretty difficult to make sculptures. It has always been my weakness in high school art classes. I was pretty good at everything except sculpture.

Post more if u do anything else. I'm very interested to see more of ur stuff.


----------



## AmorRoark

I am disappointed. 

j/k  

Keep on sculpting. I could never do work like that dinosaur in my sculpting classes in HS. The wheel took a lot of my time which went largely unrewarded, haha.


----------



## bang that shit

jam uh weezy said:


> that's cool man. makes me wanna get into it. ever thought about doing any stop-motion animations?



haha not really sure how to even do that 


Mjäll said:


> I like your style! The dinosaur is monstrous!


ty


AmorRoark said:


> I am disappointed.
> 
> j/k
> 
> Keep on sculpting. I could never do work like that dinosaur in my sculpting classes in HS. The wheel took a lot of my time which went largely unrewarded, haha.


heh its funny I suck at the wheel and making pottery. then again i havent put much effort into it. I mean killer dinosaur>clay pitcher 


Z Y G G Y said:


> Wow. Great job. It's pretty difficult to make sculptures. It has always been my weakness in high school art classes. I was pretty good at everything except sculpture.
> 
> Post more if u do anything else. I'm very interested to see more of ur stuff.


Here is some more of my stuff. Made the bear 2 years ago senior year. The rock opens up as the point of the project was to make some sort of container. This is a man eating bear tho! notice the skull and bones 










my first sculpture i ever made... a dinosaur in 2nd grade (as i said i have always been kinda obsessed with dinosaurs) as you can see my skills have improved alot lol. 






the spinosaurus will be done when I go to class on tuesday and I finish painting it and take it home and il post some pics. Really looking foward to going back to school in a week so I can get some good studio time in. haha im very proud of the sculptures cause half the time I was noddin out... which doesnt help your motor skills


----------



## bang that shit

bump.. i posted the stuff for you guys


----------



## purple_cloud

bang that shit, I'm enjoying your work. You are quite talented....excited for pics of the spinosaurus!


----------



## bang that shit

purple_cloud said:


> bang that shit, I'm enjoying your work. You are quite talented....excited for pics of the spinosaurus!



again thanks


----------



## Zzyzx

The guy looks like Tony Montana with a pile and some lines of snow on the desk =P


----------



## justsomeguy

i'm going to be honest, i really don't like these


----------



## bang that shit

justsomeguy said:


> i'm going to be honest, i really don't like these



did you ever hear the saying if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all?

but fair enough. everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Im only 19.... and have not started taking sculpture classes till this summer. (besides the crap I did in art class in HS) so I dont have many hours under my belt and with practice comes perfect. I so hope nobody thinks this is my lifes work. I still need much more time with sculpture to learn new techniques and ways to improve my form


so is there something specific you dont like about them?


----------



## justsomeguy

Roger that bang_that_shit.  I didn't realize these were sort of early or unpracticed pieces.  

i suppose i just get bitter sometimes when everyone here only applauds pieces people show.  it seems insincere to me.  maybe i shouldn't be looking towards bluelight for real artistic discourse or an artistic community but whatever.  i've been here like 7 years ><  

I just don't think the figure is that interesting, nor is the dinosaur.  I can't see your hand in them, and the subjects are, well, boring, and they are sculpted rather boring as well.  

But I'm just some guy on the internet; fucking keep at it.  Make pieces that you love making and it will show.  These couple pieces are bland.


----------



## bang that shit

justsomeguy said:


> Roger that bang_that_shit.  I didn't realize these were sort of early or unpracticed pieces.
> 
> i suppose i just get bitter sometimes when everyone here only applauds pieces people show.  it seems insincere to me.  maybe i shouldn't be looking towards bluelight for real artistic discourse or an artistic community but whatever.  i've been here like 7 years ><
> 
> I just don't think the figure is that interesting, nor is the dinosaur.  I can't see your hand in them, and the subjects are, well, boring, and they are sculpted rather boring as well.
> 
> But I'm just some guy on the internet; fucking keep at it.  Make pieces that you love making and it will show.  These couple pieces are bland.



yea iv just really began sculpting, I still need alot of work. Anyways its more of just a hobby than anything else. No real plans of having a career in art.


----------



## justsomeguy

allright i was outside smoking thinking of this thread.

i'd like to see some more ambition, if you know what I mean. you like sculpting dinosaurs, since that was something in your youth you enjoyed.  I can relate to that - the kind of drawings I did when I was a child are influencing me still.  but show us you mean it.  you say its just a hobby above, bullshit or you wouldn't make a thread about it? 

what are you going to college for? art? or is this just an elective.

i said, "fucking keep at it." i shouldn't have.  statements like that are condescending.  i hate it when people tell me that.  of course we are going to keep at it lol? we have to do this.

why is it just this dinosaur sitting on this stand? why isn't the dinosaur destroying shit, glazed in psychedelic colors that the guy sniffing coke is probably remembering.

do it like you mean it, is all i'm saying.  why won't we be dissapointed if its just a hobby?


----------



## bang that shit

justsomeguy said:


> allright i was outside smoking thinking of this thread.
> 
> i'd like to see some more ambition, if you know what I mean. you like sculpting dinosaurs, since that was something in your youth you enjoyed.  I can relate to that - the kind of drawings I did when I was a child are influencing me still.  but show us you mean it.  you say its just a hobby above, bullshit or you wouldn't make a thread about it?
> 
> what are you going to college for? art? or is this just an elective.
> 
> i said, "fucking keep at it." i shouldn't have.  statements like that are condescending.  i hate it when people tell me that.  of course we are going to keep at it lol? we have to do this.
> 
> why is it just this dinosaur sitting on this stand? why isn't the dinosaur destroying shit, glazed in psychedelic colors that the guy sniffing coke is probably remembering.
> 
> do it like you mean it, is all i'm saying.  why won't we be dissapointed if its just a hobby?



Naw im not going to college for art, hoping to pursue a career in Archaeology/Paleontology. This is just a summer course I took to get some extra credits.  It is just a hobby, but I enjoyed my work and I am proud of it so I thought I would share it.  

The dinosaur was originally supposed to be knelling over eating something but then his tail would be up in the air, and just the legs and small arms would be holding it up, which was causing to much stress on the legs causing cracks so I scraped that as I needed the tail on the ground for support.... haha and its not glazed yet. Im gonna do that tomorrow.

I dont really know what to say lol, these are some sculptures I made, yes they need work. Practice makes perfect. These are just some things I had fun making. I have no real plans of a future in art.


----------



## n3ophy7e

justsomeguy said:


> i'd like to see some more ambition, if you know what I mean. but show us you mean it.  you say its just a hobby above, bullshit or you wouldn't make a thread about it?
> 
> do it like you mean it, is all i'm saying.  why won't we be dissapointed if its just a hobby?



Most of what you said has a good point, but I think that it _can_ just be a hobby. Nothin' wrong with that mate. I love photography and we post a lot of amateur photography threads in here, but for most of us it's just a hobby. Just because we're super-passionate about something doesn't mean it has to be our career/whole lives. Know what I mean?


----------



## bang that shit

n3ophy7e said:


> Most of what you said has a good point, but I think that it _can_ just be a hobby. Nothin' wrong with that mate. I love photography and we post a lot of amateur photography threads in here, but for most of us it's just a hobby. Just because we're super-passionate about something doesn't mean it has to be our career/whole lives. Know what I mean?



yea thats what i was kinda getting it


----------



## Max Power

justsomeguy said:


> i suppose i just get bitter sometimes when everyone here only applauds pieces people show.  it seems insincere to me.



I agree.

And sorry, I was disappointed with these 'sculptures'. If you put it in perspective, realizing that these are your first tries and you did it for the hell of it, it's not that bad I suppose.


----------



## justsomeguy

n3ophy7e said:


> Most of what you said has a good point, but I think that it _can_ just be a hobby. Nothin' wrong with that mate. I love photography and we post a lot of amateur photography threads in here, but for most of us it's just a hobby. Just because we're super-passionate about something doesn't mean it has to be our career/whole lives. Know what I mean?



i get it.

to be honest, i really don't like any of the photography threads either.  its not that i'm a photography snob on bluelight.

i don't like most photography that's described as fine art in general. 

actually, i detest photography that's pawned off as fine art.  lol.

i like drawing and painting.  i suppose i have a bit of snob in me actually


----------



## bang that shit

MaxPowers said:


> I agree.
> 
> And sorry, I was disappointed with these 'sculptures'. If you put it in perspective, realizing that these are your first tries and you did it for the hell of it, it's not that bad I suppose.



word, constructive criticism is always encouraged



justsomeguy said:


> i like drawing and painting.  i suppose i have a bit of snob in me actually



just abit  lol


----------



## Mjäll

feat. snoop doggy dogg


----------



## memphiseve

I am in the process of decorating my Victorian Cottage jr. I have a long way to go.

I make everything I can by hand from food to chandeliers.


----------



## daysonatrain

^haha, wow!

are you studying archetecture or interior design or something?


----------



## justsomeguy

what a delightful cottage :D


----------



## memphiseve

daysonatrain said:


> ^haha, wow!
> 
> are you studying archetecture or interior design or something?




No, just a hobby. This is my second house btw.

Thanks u 2.


----------



## spork

Wow, how long does it take you to do a whole house?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow memphiseve! Your work is incredible!!  

Reminds me of when I was a kid, my dad made us a dolls house, and we would make all the furniture and stuff. We even made the food and plates etc from that bakeable coloured clay stuff...what's it called?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

justsomeguy said:


> some details from a recent project
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



You are incredibly talented


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

*I drew this tonight*






" the clucker "


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Ive been working on this for a few weeks as well , it's almost finished   :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Whoa, nice work Charlie!!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Thank you n3o


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

good stuff *Mjäll*


----------



## Outofclosetlurker

I'm enjoying your sculptures and seeing them change step by step!!  Keep posting bang that shit!!


----------



## ThCatBob

You are really good ^.^

Keep it up


----------



## bang that shit

thanks 


oh yea here is the dinosaur painted... its an amputee dinosaur as you see there are no fingers as when I was firing it it just kinda broke on itself... so as you can see in the first pic I had to glue it all together, and pieces were missing so I had to re sculpt them out of water putty






Im not 100% happy with the color... it might recolor it at a later date... thinking a orange/black color scheme.


----------



## jackie jones

Very nice, op.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Dude! You're coming along in leaps and bounds, good job!


----------



## bang that shit

yea there arent gonna be any sculptures posted for ahwile, as at college now I have to take some BS intro to drawing class before i can take sculpture. and drawing is not my cup of tea, im not horrible though.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Canvas for my dad's birthday...


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^I love that, excellent work!  The teddy-bears expression is fantastic.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

thanks! The background is acrylics and the bear is multilayered stencil sprayed


----------



## justsomeguy

some new notebook doodles.  


*NSFW*:


----------



## coelophysis

Always so pleasing on my eyes JSG!


----------



## Max Power

i hate kyle morris and scott wygman so much


----------



## diche

I draw fractals


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Fucking SWEET dude!!!!! I adore fractals!!


----------



## justsomeguy

MaxPowers said:


> i hate kyle morris and scott wygman so much



pgfffttt they are your favorites


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

*I just drew this one tonight*


----------



## justsomeguy

how big is it?


----------



## justsomeguy

some pieces that sort of tile / tessellate.  each tile is about 12x18 or so.  


*NSFW*:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Interesting stuff jsg


----------



## deaf eye




----------



## ladyinthesky

nice artwork in this thread guys
i really need to work on something, its been weeks since ive drawn


----------



## coelophysis

I haven't really done anything new in a while. But I met someone who messes with photoshop and knows how to make mandalas, so she took a bunch of my stuff and made some craziness out of it. I'm totally in love with the way they came out too for the most part 


*NSFW*:


----------



## stardust.hero

coelophysis said:


> I haven't really done anything new in a while. But I met someone who messes with photoshop and knows how to make mandalas, so she took a bunch of my stuff and made some craziness out of it. I'm totally in love with the way they came out too for the most part
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:





My favvorite


----------



## coelophysis

You're my favorite


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

that one on top is fucking incredible Dan   :D


----------



## coelophysis

Some wild stuff right? I wanna make posters of these. OR maybe blankets too


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

justsomeguy said:


> how big is it?



It's like 6 or 7 inches tall and wide , the sun itself 

It looks much bigger on the computer   :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Holy shitballs Dan, you're amazing!!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

he's very talented


----------



## Bill

Mjäll said:


>



This is really cool.


----------



## Black

@coelophysis

you should make blankets of the first one with fluoro paint and go decorate some psy parties!


----------



## coelophysis

Thank you guys  appreciate it. I'm really am happy with the way they've come out.
It's funny you say that Black, I was thinking of how much I would love to make some blankets, rugs, table clothes, and various other goodies out of them


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Do eeeeet!!!!
I'll be your first customer


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I wanna make stickers for car windows :D


----------



## deaf eye




----------



## deaf eye

mjall thats rad as all hell


----------



## justsomeguy

ceolyphis.  these are going somewhere.  i think you need to get better materials though.  have you looked at micron / prismacolor fine tip pens? or some sort of technical pen?


----------



## coelophysis

I've used plain black micron pens of various different sizes. I enjoy them a lot due to the lack of bleeding. Do the prismacolors not bleed the way a sharpie would?


----------



## Mjäll

Love that bear.

Made this today:


----------



## justsomeguy

coelophysis said:


> I've used plain black micron pens of various different sizes. I enjoy them a lot due to the lack of bleeding. Do the prismacolors not bleed the way a sharpie would?



do you have a detail of this one? its great.

prismacolor markers are going to bleed, but they also make a pen that they call a "fine tip marker" here






they are a little cheaper than micron but not as quality imo.

then there copic pens, a bit more expensive but they offer finer tips and better blacks.  I've found that I wear the nibs down a lot faster though.  never used any of their color ones.


----------



## coelophysis

Thanks for the "tips" 

Unfortunately I do not have a larger version of that one


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I use copic and pantone markers on bleed proof paper for all of my design work.  Works a treat, and as the name suggests there is no bleeding at all.  Also makes it easy to blend colours into each other when required without making a mess.  

PS - coelophysis I adore that first image as well.  It's amazing!  Also loving your icon - did you draw that?  :D


----------



## coelophysis

Thank CotB 
I didn't draw that, I feel too self absorbed putting one of my own pictures as my avatar heh.


----------



## justsomeguy

we can trade avatars then?


----------



## coelophysis

We most certainly can


----------



## justsomeguy

Bam!!


----------



## coelophysis

Ooohhhh  I like it, it looks good on you. It really slims your figure and compliments your eyes


----------



## justsomeguy

so you're saying i'm fat huh?


----------



## AmorRoark

I love all the work on this page. Mjäll, yours especially struck me. Nice.


----------



## coelophysis

justsomeguy said:


> so you're saying i'm fat huh?




You know nothing could change the way I feel for you


----------



## n3ophy7e

But his arse _does_ look kinda big in it, let's not fap around the bush here


----------



## coelophysis

I think those are character curves


----------



## diche

new ones


----------



## coelophysis

Very lovely looking stuff diche, great eye candy 
I'll be sure to save these and take a deeper look next time I'm tripping 
Keep it up!


----------



## spork

Nice diche!


----------



## Mjäll

AmorRoark said:


> I love all the work on this page. Mjäll, yours especially struck me. Nice.



Thank you so much 

I really would like to be able to give some constructive criticism to all of you, but I'm too baffled by the creative atmosphere. I'll just say "wow, nice" for now!


----------



## BTrips

heres one i spent like 3 hours drawing on lsd
... it was supposed to be space but in form of a lava lamp, like all the circles and stuff but half way through i started 
going alittle off target and just created this collage of color
using; number 2 pencil, microns, bic markers, and a G4 red pen

its called "the milky way"


----------



## n3ophy7e

BTrips that is awesome!! I love LSD drawings  

diche, love your work man!!


----------



## [eK]

love it btrips.
as n3o stated, LSD drawings rock.. it's one of my favorite thing to do!


----------



## slushy muddy water

cheese and rice that's awesome btrips!
i love the digital times and the little circles everywhere


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ lol @ "cheese and rice"!! You are way too cute!  



[eK] said:


> LSD drawings rock.. it's one of my favorite thing to do!



I should do more of it. Perhaps I'd get better at drawing in general  

Post more of your stuff eK


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

BTrips that's fantastic!  I actually hadn't thought of drawing under the influence of Alice, but it sounds like a great thing to do!  

I may give it a shot next weekend and may or may not share the results.


----------



## hoopyfrood

I should give this a try.  On acid, I mean.


----------



## coelophysis

^ do it!


----------



## hoopyfrood

I do suck at free hand drawing... a lot.


----------



## justsomeguy

i remember about 8 years ago i LOOKED at my drawings on acid.

they fucking danced....


----------



## mindtools




----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Beautiful mindtools!! What's the media? 



hoopyfrood said:


> I do suck at free hand drawing... a lot.



So do I! But under the influence, that changes, a lot


----------



## hoopyfrood

Well, I have yet to try acid; mayhaps it will be soon, and I'll post up some pictures if I'm up to it.


----------



## mindtools

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Beautiful mindtools!! What's the media?



Thx a lot 
I've created the shape i illustrator, and then some editing in photoshop.


----------



## cletus

hoopyfrood said:


> Well, I have yet to try acid; mayhaps it will be soon, and I'll post up some pictures if I'm up to it.



I know the next time I'm partaking, I'll be taking my sketchpad & coloured pencils with me. Should be a good laugh if anything. I'm normally melting into a corner somewhere listening to psytrance when I should be getting more creative.


----------



## n3ophy7e

mindtools said:


> Thx a lot
> I've created the shape i illustrator, and then some editing in photoshop.



Awesome!
Got any more to show us??


----------



## BTrips

Sorry for the huge post :/

i might do some more lucy this weekend, if i do... i'll be sure to write some more picture 
heres some of my sober art...






I Drew this one after i smoked some weed





This one is of my version of spongebob (right; notice the organs you can see threw his holes)
and robo pirate





I will upload more when i get off my lazy ass and get to my scanner


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

havent done anything those past 2-3 month so ill post something i didnt finish from that time


----------



## hoopyfrood

Is that done on the computer?


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

yeah i was using painter x, im a noob at it but its great fun when i actually do some


----------



## coelophysis

I love it ninja. So vibrant!


----------



## [eK]

owww btrips i love your stuff, i can tell we think the same haha.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yes, BTrips' work is rather reminiscent of yours  

ninjadan, I love the colours in that piece! Nice work


----------



## mindtools

n3ophy7e said:


> Awesome!
> Got any more to show us??


Thx again 
Unfortunelly this is one of quite few experiments of this kind I like.
As I entered the thread and just found one of first experiments with camera and photoshop, I'll post it


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

This is not finished...but it's the 2nd tattoo I will be getting this year - still designing them both... almost finished the first, this can go on hold til then...but it's been a while since I posted in this thread.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^That is beautiful.  I love the thick, pronounced lines.  It's so neat and really visually interesting.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

why thanks! I will let you know when it is finished and on my skin 

I love the stuff you & your man do on your skin - all stencilled and shit...I am in the process of looking for someone who will let me paint ON their skin..as well as paint them in the buff... need life drawing practice..but there's nowhere around here where there's a class I don't think (just moved to the area).


----------



## n3ophy7e

Jblazing, that will look fantastic as a tattoo!! You'll have to post it in here when it's on your skin


----------



## coelophysis

Yes! I think that design is coming along gorgeously


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

:D thanks guys!


----------



## justsomeguy

new drawings!


*NSFW*:


----------



## badandwicked

^ I like! And I like the commentary. About the angle of perspective... it looks a bit off, or needs something else to validate to the eye the original suggestion. Hmm I'll have another look & think on...


----------



## greengun

taste the rainbow took me a good day to do .. not really that great but twas quite fun 




this doesn't exactly have a name.. but this is what i was seeing in the clouds on a few clean e pills one night in the summer.
fun stuff 

you guys have some really intriguing peices by the way, i love how many artists there on on here.


----------



## lystra

this thread is making me happy today


----------



## justsomeguy

self portraits from this weekend:


*NSFW*:


----------



## daysonatrain

nice, you holding a lightsaber in the last one?


----------



## justsomeguy

lul it does look like a lightsaber.

its the notebook...


----------



## n3ophy7e

jsg that first one is particularly awesome!! Great work


----------



## greengun

justsomeguy - i like your style. its quite interesting, good work my friend


----------



## Dave

JSG-- I dig the line-drawing style of portrait. Rather than use shading to give the images texture, you use lines along the same purpose. I likes it!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

greengun said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taste the rainbow took me a good day to do .. not really that great but twas quite fun



dude - you should buy a set of Prismacolour pencils if you're in the States - they're THE SHIT for wicked drawings...and yours is really decent mmm hehe check out some of my dearly departed friend Katie's work before she died - http://passtheherb.deviantart.com

Peace


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Did this about 20 years ago:


*NSFW*: 







Front

Back




http://www.flickr.com/photos/666_is_money/3075594759/in/set-72157609881234022




Cool Thread!


----------



## greengun

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> dude - you should buy a set of Prismacolour pencils if you're in the States - they're THE SHIT for wicked drawings...and yours is really decent mmm hehe check out some of my dearly departed friend Katie's work before she died - http://passtheherb.deviantart.com
> 
> Peace



thankk you ! 
and i actually did use prismacolor pencil crayons for that picture.. thats funny aha  i just have an extremely shiity scanner.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

you are very talented greengun , thanks for posting those


----------



## greengun

awe aha thank you so much, rly appreciate it 
im fairly rough on my own artwork, so its nice to get complimented. aha


----------



## jam uh weezy

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> This is not finished...but it's the 2nd tattoo I will be getting this year - still designing them both... almost finished the first, this can go on hold til then...but it's been a while since I posted in this thread.


Awesome. Eye love I's. That will make a good tattoo.


First 2+ layer stencil: 





it's not completely precise, but it will look good on a wall. gotta use guidecuts next time. it needs something to fill the emty-blue spaces!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ That is gorgeous jam uh!!! Good work!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Jam uhhhh - that's beautifully executed man!! that for your door or your girls wall/door or sumat??

PS I know it will make a great tattoo  can't wait to get it done!


----------



## koneko

Gosh you are such a talented bunch  

I was looking for something to enter into the photo completion but couldn't find anything suitable, but come across theses - I may have posted them in EADD but thought I'd share here too...











I can do whimsy too, honest


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

penis tree hehehe - fun & games - with vagina grass root typa thing no less - weird lol  

the guy with the stab through is also quite amusing...he haz ein bigg package


----------



## jam uh weezy

lol a dick tree with lip-flies!! I like the last one alot too.


Thanks neo and jblazing!! it was for my sister. I probly wouldn't spend that much time on something for a girl. :D She'd have to be really special.


----------



## blue moon

^^ace!
ok, technicaly this isnt mine, my girlfriends dad done it. he won the world marquetry championship in america with it. every little colour and shade is a different piece of wood!
he was a hermit for like a year wen he was doin it.


----------



## blue moon

must be copywrited on this site, ill see if i can upload one of it.


----------



## felix

^ i tried to fix your link but they've got a weird way of handling images. you could always copy/paste it into paint shop or something. 

http://community.webshots.com/photo/fullsize/1449492431046663707qwLdBY


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

penis vagina tree is good


----------



## cletus

Kate, I fixed the image tags because the second image wasn't showing properly.

I love 'em!!! Thanks for sharing :D


----------



## felix

i also love the depiction of the _bellendicus vaginium_ tree. :D


----------



## cletus

That tree gives me wood :D


----------



## [eK]




----------



## coelophysis

Ohh very nice eK


----------



## jam uh weezy

yea that is very good. is it finished?


----------



## [eK]

yeah pretty much.. its nothing spectacular i just thought it looked cool!


----------



## jam uh weezy

it looks very cool! it would look good on my wall.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

this thread always remind me that i want to do something new, probably a portrait, but i never do it 


until then ill repost some favorite

*NSFW*:


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

^ HOly crap.. trippy as fuck .


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nice work eK and ninjadan!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

EK - totally wicked man - ya print Tees?!?!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ No he doesn't, but he SHOULD!!!  
eK if you do it, I get first dibs haha


----------



## belarki

Yeh maybe some of the posters in this thread should submit designs to threadless? I think they pay you a little if the designs get printed right? I'd consider an eK smokin' mushroom tee for sure :D


----------



## [eK]

Ive had soo many people ask me make tee's..
I am really considering it too hey.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Do eeeeet!! *shakes fist*


----------



## [eK]

*attn:* check out my shirt  
im new to it, hopefully i sell at least one.. then i will start making more technical stuff..

http://www.zazzle.com.au/mandelbrot_sun_tshirt-235032359297337978







p.s. anybody in aus (or outside) i highly recommend you that website.. its pretty reliable!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Fit!!!


----------



## justsomeguy

*NSFW*:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Love it jsg!!

Awesome work eK!


----------



## [eK]

Good shit just.. Really good shit!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

justsomeguy said:


> *NSFW*:



this reminds me of Ketamine...and the colours of 2C-E


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

JSG - I adore this last piece.  The addition of colour makes your surreal pieces POP!  I want it on my wall.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

[eK] said:


> p.s. anybody in aus (or outside) i highly recommend you that website.. its pretty reliable!


^Have you looked at Red Bubble?  That's the site all of my artist friends use, and swear by.


----------



## coelophysis

I've put one thing up on Red Bubble but I can't seem to figure it out. I'm not sure if it's actually available for purchase or not. I haven't gone to it in a while.

ek that is some awesome stuff. That is perfect for a shirt, & I'll be checking that site out. I have it in a new tab right now 

jsg - stunning as usual. What did you make that with?


----------



## [eK]

ahhh child!!
i remember checking that site out after you linked me to it a while ago but it completely slipped my mind last night.
ill see how zazzle works out for me and I shall also look more into redbubble.

justsomeguy - dude, just need to re-emphasize how bloody cool that piece is.
ek is most certainly impressed.


----------



## justsomeguy

thanks for the encouraging comments.



Laika said:


> jsg - stunning as usual. What did you make that with?



i scanned a self-portrait that was done in pen from observation, and most of the work was done in illustrator with a tablet.


----------



## Klue

I want an [eK] shirt! :D







I didn't breed this Clivia, but I have had it for 5 or 6 years from a seedling. The most common Clivia in Urban Horticulture worldwide is the Belgian Hybrids, which are orange in colour. So to have a yellow pastel is really unusual. It's a massive clump now and very valuable


----------



## [eK]

Very interesting klue. It's like a treat to the human eye.

Wait until I make a couple of better shirt designs


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awesome Klue!! Is the photo your artwork, or the flowers? 
Both are exquisite!!


----------



## Klue

^ I did take the photo yesterday, but seeing as I didn't breed it I'm going with the photo :D


----------



## geometricide

Not so many "pretty colors" here, but its one of my favorite pieces


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

dragon one is way better


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awesome stuff geometricide!!


----------



## geometricide

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> dragon one is way better


 thanks scrilla!!

dissa one?


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

yeah but i still cant find waldo


----------



## JV

beautiful photo Klue.


----------



## [eK]

geometricide said:


> thanks scrilla!!
> 
> dissa one?



LOVING!
aced it


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

geometricide said:


> thanks scrilla!!
> 
> dissa one?
> 
> *NSFW*:



oooh yeah that one be crrrazy - would like to see in colours


----------



## justsomeguy

AHHH!!!! 

yeah sometimes i just keep going lol


*NSFW*:


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Wow. Nice progression.


----------



## upisdown

*Thousands of words are worth a picture*

I made a burroughs style cut up poetry collage made of words and phrases cut from magazines and glued together to form a picture of Abraham Lincoln being assassinated at Ford's theater. 

You can view a preview here 





However to really enjoy it I believe you able to be able to read the words so you can PAN and ZOOM by using the flash viewer here: http://paradox.rambisyouth.com 

I spent three years making it. 

If you have any questions comments or even critique please share.


----------



## MistaJeff

Holy shit, you smoke too much speed.


----------



## gloeek

very nice


----------



## n3ophy7e

upisdown said:


> I made a burroughs style cut up poetry collage made of words and phrases cut from magazines and glued together to form a picture of Abraham Lincoln being assassinated at Ford's theater.
> 
> You can view a preview here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However to really enjoy it I believe you able to be able to read the words so you can PAN and ZOOM by using the flash viewer here: http://paradox.rambisyouth.com
> 
> I spent three years making it.
> 
> If you have any questions comments or even critique please share.



Wow upisdown, awesome work!

Merging with the artwork thread  

P.S. Welcome to Bluelight


----------



## ladyinthesky

something i was playing with on Photoshop


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

upisdown that is incredible.  I don't think I've seen anything like it before?!  Very unique and it really gives a huge impact to the viewer.


----------



## cletus

upisdown said:


> I made a burroughs style cut up poetry collage made of words and phrases cut from magazines and glued together to form a picture of Abraham Lincoln being assassinated at Ford's theater.
> 
> You can view a preview here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However to really enjoy it I believe you able to be able to read the words so you can PAN and ZOOM by using the flash viewer here: http://paradox.rambisyouth.com
> 
> I spent three years making it.
> 
> If you have any questions comments or even critique please share.



I really like a lot of pieces that people have displayed here, but this one is utterly incredible. Believe it or not, but this has made my day seeing this.

Very interesting & very clever at the same time. Thanks :D

How long did this take to do?


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

didnt he just said "I spent three years making it."

and indeed, its pretty exceptional 
and i personal read the whole thing, its a pretty weird story, almost nonsensical i might ad...

do you have any pics of you making it ?


----------



## cletus

^Oops, it's late here & I'm more than ready for bed 

I'm in full-on doofus mode - LOL

thx ninj.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^ your mom just called btw, i told her you left early and were heading straight to bed 

good night sweet prince


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

( that was a flyer i did for someone organizing a bike night, i dont care about bikes )





see that was just a try but i would be interested in doing more interesting stuff in that direction


----------



## n3ophy7e

I love seeing more of your work ninjadan, keep it comin'!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

cool  i will


----------



## tribal girl

^I've always really liked your stuff too, ninj.

You generally seem to be creative in pretty much everything you do, and I admire that.


----------



## Dave

Great poem too!


----------



## effingcustie




----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

ooh ninja that gif is wicked!

IU will read le poem francais later when Im not rushed offmy feet...

I FINISHED MY TATTOO DESIGN!!! Will post when get hold of someone's digicam to take a pic of it...mmmm


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

thanks people, specially those with legs n finger

some old easy one

i use to journal a lot, thats from that period
they are very basic but ive got some special love for them, some of them express how i was feeling with a few lines


----------



## justsomeguy

i should post finished pieces instead of sketches but whatever.....i haven't decided what finished really is yet \


----------



## gloeek

photography is art right?


----------



## justsomeguy

it can be art of course!!

(((omg please take out the date stamp lol....unless you want to put it in....)))


----------



## gloeek

I know, the date stamp automatically got put on my camera and I didn't know how to take it off until after like two years. AHHHGH


----------



## kurt0123

bored.. why not. hes some canvas






















haha


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow kurt, great stuff!

....and is your kitty on a leash?!


----------



## mindtools

nice ;]


----------



## coelophysis

*(1/20)*





Done in Micron pens and sharpie markers for the coloring.


----------



## jam uh weezy

awesome work, kurt. i'm really diggin the characters in the first one.


----------



## AmorRoark

upisdown said:


> I made a burroughs style cut up poetry collage made of words and phrases cut from magazines and glued together to form a picture of Abraham Lincoln being assassinated at Ford's theater.
> 
> You can view a preview here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However to really enjoy it I believe you able to be able to read the words so you can PAN and ZOOM by using the flash viewer here: http://paradox.rambisyouth.com
> 
> I spent three years making it.
> 
> If you have any questions comments or even critique please share.



THIS. IS. AMAZING. 

thank you.


----------



## geometricide




----------



## n3ophy7e

I LOVE that second one hun, you've got a great style


----------



## [eK]




----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Excellent work dude!! I was hoping you were gonna post those in here


----------



## [eK]

haha thanks man


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

mmm EK I love that second one!


----------



## justsomeguy

stuff lul 

*NSFW*:


----------



## justsomeguy

it irritates me that photobucket will only host images at a specific size.....this image needs to be zoomed in on


----------



## aislinnna

I can't draw, but I can still make art on my coffee


----------



## coelophysis

^ Holy epic. That is definitely art right there


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

indeed, i want one cat coffee pls


----------



## hoopyfrood

nice... how did you do those?


----------



## Pillthrill

Awesome!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

These are a couple new ones ive done recently


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

aislinna those are SICK!! LOVE the 2nd one


----------



## belarki

Those are cute coffees aislinna! If I were you I'd crop & shrink the first one and make it your avatar :D


----------



## hoopyfrood

very nice optimus... I love designs.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Beautiful OC!! I love the colours in the second one


----------



## aislinnna

hoopyfrood said:


> nice... how did you do those?



Its either done with the way milk is poured into the cup, or you can etch on the top using a thermometer or something similar.

Thanks for the comments everyone! Ive got some more i'll have to post, I did a pacman at one point, i'll have to see if i can find the picture


----------



## aislinnna

Here we go


----------



## coelophysis

So fucking awesome and unique


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow aislinnna that is really clever!!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Laika said:


> Done in Micron pens and sharpie markers for the coloring.



This is so good Dan 

I LVe it


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

aislinnna said:


> Here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



mistress of the thred hahahaha...NAIIICE  that's a differnt concept - you should sell prints hahaha


----------



## [eK]

there is some very groovy artworks in here.. i love it :D

okay, so i altered a previously posted picture.
wanna see?
okay 






and here's a little something for the trippers to enjoi






experimenting is cool


----------



## Defunkt

There's some really nice work here people
Let me know what you all think of my piece, thanks!
http://skiblamo.deviantart.com/art/Moon-Shipyard-105275287


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Thats very beautiful


----------



## Defunkt

Thanks a bunch :D


----------



## effingcustie

i really dig it.. how big is it in real life?


----------



## Volundr

50+ hour project, A2 Print size so umm 42 x 60cm, anyway still some revisions to do but this is basically finished. this is 12.5% scale:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow, beautiful stuff man


----------



## deaf eye

evolution or de~evolution 

1st layer  the snail






2nd layer









3rd








im sew sari i'd i allready posted this


----------



## aislinnna

Volundr said:


> 50+ hour project, A2 Print size so umm 42 x 60cm, anyway still some revisions to do but this is basically finished. this is 12.5% scale:



I love this. Awesome work!


----------



## ocean

Volundr said:


> 50+ hour project, A2 Print size so umm 42 x 60cm, anyway still some revisions to do but this is basically finished. this is 12.5% scale:



I LOVE this. Very nice.
It reminds me of......oh, is it Edvard Munch's Madonna I am thinking of? 
I believe it is but more fitting to me  (with the tree )


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Volundr said:


> 50+ hour project, A2 Print size so umm 42 x 60cm, anyway still some revisions to do but this is basically finished. this is 12.5% scale:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



mmmm that got me a half-mast - WOW...fucking rules! you on DA??

this was some freestyle henna-esque typa shit I did on my friend Deanne during the summer...only just got the photos...wish she gave me the originals had to download off facebook for now.

















there's some of it I don't like at all - where I was just experimenting..but hey - on a summer's day, I be proud with most of it... posting more pics end of the week


----------



## slushy muddy water

i love the henna style
i get a lot of inspiration from it

i especially like, in the second pic, the heart at the bottom and the leaf at the top


----------



## Defunkt

effingcustie said:


> i really dig it.. how big is it in real life?



Hey it's 59cm x 33cm I think :S


----------



## undead

wow... blers' artworks have gotten extremely good over the days!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Just finished these up recently   :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Beautiful Charlie! 
I did one very similar to the second pic, once


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Thank you n3o


----------



## spork

Volundr said:


> 50+ hour project, A2 Print size so umm 42 x 60cm, anyway still some revisions to do but this is basically finished. this is 12.5% scale:



This is absolutely amazing! Can you post some more of your stuff?


----------



## justsomeguy

fooling around with collage / paper sculpture this month:


*NSFW*:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Whoa cool jsg!! I love the 3D one!


----------



## slushy muddy water

whoa volundr, that's completely amazing
and justsomeguy never fails to impress, highly original



some boxes ive been doing lately








definitely not finished with either of them yet
but im impatient


----------



## n3ophy7e

slushy they are absolutely amazing  
How do you do it? Do you make them from scratch?? What kind of wood do you use? 

I'm in awe, that is some beautiful work!


----------



## cletus

I'm with n3o slushy, they are very cool.

I used to be a furniture restorer many moons ago & one of my first loves is woodwork. I'm dying to set up a little workshop/shed to potter around in. I can spend hours looking around market stalls, particularly the wooden boxes. I just bought an incense burner box a couple of weeks ago that I adore.

Rubbish iphone pic:


----------



## Mysterier

there are so many awe-inspiring creations going on here. 

i love it.


----------



## Volundr

Thanks for the comments, I love all the work on this page! especially the henna and the woodwork!

Submitted my design to design by humans so if you like it, feel free to vote for it 






http://www.designbyhumans.com/vote/detail/65525?page=1

Also check out the other t shirts on that site, theyre amazing.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ dude I want it. on my wall..and maybe also on a tshirt...

thanks guys - I really wanna get back into henna...gonna post up some more stuff once I have a cam...almost finished 2 tattoo designs which will be posted within the next week,.

Slushy - mad ass boxes!! I miss woodworking...winter time brings it though  

what wood you using ? and also what kinda joints too? or are the solid with centre carved out and a lid threaded on?


----------



## greengun

some pictures of my baby and i. 











i have a thing for side profiles. ahah
they're not very good but ah  well. i like to share my art. sharing = feedback





Optimus Crime said:


> Just finished these up recently   :D




love pretty colors, btw


----------



## sorpresa!

you guys have some amazing work! i feel like dusting off my sketchbook and going all out.

volundr, do you have to sign up to vote for the shirt?


----------



## Volundr

sorpresa, yeah sadly you do

and greengun, nice drawings


----------



## greengun

Volundr said:


> sorpresa, yeah sadly you do
> 
> and greengun, nice drawings



thank you, much appreciated,


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nice drawings greengun, and very sweet subject matter!


----------



## undead

Volundr said:


> Thanks for the comments, I love all the work on this page! especially the henna and the woodwork!
> 
> Submitted my design to design by humans so if you like it, feel free to vote for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.designbyhumans.com/vote/detail/65525?page=1
> 
> Also check out the other t shirts on that site, theyre amazing.



i would ABSOLUTELY wear that on a t-shirt, without hesitation.


----------



## greengun

n3ophy7e said:


> Nice drawings greengun, and very sweet subject matter!



thank you!  haha
im in love with this thread.
im deffinatly going to be posting more when i start drawing a little bit more.
anyone here got deviantart?


----------



## undead

greengun said:


> thank you!  haha
> im in love with this thread.
> im deffinatly going to be posting more when i start drawing a little bit more.
> anyone here got deviantart?



yeah... http://uunnddeeaadd.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## MUSHET




----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Interesting, I like it  



ryanlaughlin said:


> i would ABSOLUTELY wear that on a t-shirt, without hesitation.



Yep, me too!


----------



## MUSHET

Yeah that picture was taken by complete accident, me and my mate were mucking about when we were snorting some ket after clubbing in Glasgow. I was looking at the camera while my mate was laughing hysterically. However, it looks like something much more sinister than that, who knows what the picture suggests. It became the focal point of our conversation for the next 6 hours. 

My wife was well freaked out by the picture, 'but it's art baby' I kept on saying!


----------



## lostNfound

You're a talented bunch of Bluelighters.


----------



## greengun

ryanlaughlin said:


> yeah... http://uunnddeeaadd.deviantart.com/gallery/



added. aha
you have amazing artwork, i must say, quite jealous


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

greengun said:


> thank you!  haha
> im in love with this thread.
> im deffinatly going to be posting more when i start drawing a little bit more.
> anyone here got deviantart?



http://jimmyblaze.deviantart.com


----------



## greengun

haha, ^ addeddd


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

ya-ayyy bizatch :D


----------



## Schmacky

mah baby!


----------



## KiwiQflyer

indescribably awesome


----------



## Volundr

Really nice photo and crazily good quality for being uploaded on facebook  im jealous


----------



## mindtools

Really good one


----------



## n3ophy7e

Beautiful photo Schmacky!! He is absolutely adorable


----------



## justsomeguy




----------



## slushy muddy water

Schmacky said:


> mah baby!




he has your eyes


----------



## spork

oh my goodness, he's grown up so fast Schmacky!


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Do you guys think the use of certain drugs can genuinely enhance your creativity and help you produce wonderful works of art? Does anyone have any artwork they have produced whilst under the influence of psychedelics or at least cannabis (which is arguably a psychedelic itself)?


----------



## Mysterier

that's really intricate justsomeguy, i really like it.
and that photo is fucking awesome schmacky


----------



## lostPixels

Tons more here: eraxer.deviantart.com/gallery


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ How did you do that?


----------



## lostPixels

Artificial Emotion said:


> ^ How did you do that?



3D Studio MAX, Photoshop, stock image, time


----------



## Artificial Emotion

VERY impressive. It must've taken bloody ages!


----------



## Schmacky

thanks guys  Yea he sure has grown...too quickly! haha and yea, he got my eyes


----------



## Tdaddy

i do (freelance as of right now) graphic work, mostly for companies business cards, flyers and such. this is by far my most favorite so far that ive made. it was for hair products. i LOVE this picture
i had to take a screenshot...cuz it wouldnt upload for some reason.





this is another fav. this one was a spa company. main focus is on the front cover(very right)




just for fun





got 2 versions  this one. i cant remember which one i used. this is the front of a dvd series for a preacher








tell me watcha think?


----------



## lostPixels

^^^ I like the middle piece, looks almost abstract with all the different elements. 

Here's another piece of mine:


----------



## Tdaddy

what piece are u refering to? the vietnam one?

i looked thru your gallery. cool shit. haha. its funny how everyone has a certain style that they are good at.


----------



## bang that shit

*New clay sculpture: Man shooting up in a bathroom stall*

Just finished making this. Soon to be fired and glazed. Just a hobby at the moment, made this in my spare time in the sculpture studio at my university.  Also I want to point out making a good looking needle out of clay is hard.




Heres the link to my other thread with my other sculptures http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=458680


----------



## matterofperception

Haha the guy shooting up looks like he could be a grandpa. Nice clay work tho bro.


----------



## bang that shit

matterofperception said:


> Haha the guy shooting up looks like he could be a grandpa. Nice clay work tho bro.



Thanks.

Yea i was going for the old bald guy with big mustache kinda look. As the other drug sculpture I made looked similar to me I wanted to mix it up.


----------



## axl blaze

looks great, as an avid fan of amatuer clay works myself.

are you going to paint it before you glaze it, or just leave it how it is?


----------



## bang that shit

axl blaze said:


> looks great, as an avid fan of amatuer clay works myself.
> 
> are you going to paint it before you glaze it, or just leave it how it is?



Fire it, then probably use some of the nice set of underglazes I have then fire again.


----------



## n3ophy7e

lostpixels and Tdaddy, lovin' your work guys!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hey bts, I've merged your 2 sculpture threads with the artwork thread 

BTW nice work!


----------



## bang that shit

n3ophy7e said:


> Hey bts, I've merged your 2 sculpture threads with the artwork thread
> 
> BTW nice work!



thanks. haha its funny i love sculpture but hate drawing, and am infact dreading going to my 3 hour drawing class tomorrow


----------



## greengun

lostPixels said:


> Tons more here: eraxer.deviantart.com/gallery




so fucking dope.
watched aha


----------



## Tdaddy

n3ophy7e said:


> lostpixels and Tdaddy, lovin' your work guys!!



mm thanks!


----------



## Tdaddy

bang that shit said:


> thanks. haha its funny i love sculpture but hate drawing, and am infact dreading going to my 3 hour drawing class tomorrow



im the same way man...i wasnt too good at sculptures or drawing...but i can throw a MEAN pot on the wheel haha


----------



## bang that shit

Tdaddy said:


> im the same way man...i wasnt too good at sculptures or drawing...but i can throw a MEAN pot on the wheel haha



Yea i feel you on that. I did actually do a pretty good self portrait recently im pretty proud of. Il post it up later.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

My latest design:





I know it's not traditionally known as art, but good design can be akin to it, I think.    Excuse the crappy quality - it looks far better in real life, especially the guached perspective drawing.


----------



## [eK]




----------



## syymphonatic

here are some of the million paintings i've done lately (watercolor + ground charcoal is my style). they've gotten bigger and better... these are all huge, largest is 3 by 5 feet. shitty picture quality because of borrowed equipment after a computer AND camera crash. working on learning how to frame...


----------



## lostPixels

syymphonatic said:


>



This is beautiful. Do you sell your work? PM me!


----------



## syymphonatic

I've never really sold my work... still in school. most of my crap ends up in a closet or at my mom's place, haha.
would be willing. we'll talk soon but i'm about to nap!!

thanks for the flattery btw :D


----------



## upisdown

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> upisdown that is incredible.  I don't think I've seen anything like it before?!  Very unique and it really gives a huge impact to the viewer.



Thank you for taking the time to look at it. I really appreciate the feedback. I hope the impact is positive.



n3ophy7e said:


> Wow upisdown, awesome work!
> 
> Merging with the artwork thread
> 
> P.S. Welcome to Bluelight



Thanks!



MistaJeff said:


> Holy shit, you smoke too much speed.



I did indeed smoke a lot of weed. No speed believe it or not.



AmorRoark said:


> THIS. IS. AMAZING.
> 
> thank you.



Thank you for the wonderful comment and giving some time to look at it.


----------



## diche

gotta be my best to date:


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oooooh I _love_ it!!! fractals


----------



## diche

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Oooooh I _love_ it!!! fractals



yeah so do I, thats why I made two variants on the same parameters.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Brilliant!!


----------



## Eldaren

Yes, that's much better than my old plain blue wallpaper. Much appreciated.

Still can't decide if I'm willing to post my childish pencil drawings on here lol.


----------



## greengun

stuff i've done over past few weeks. i'm really proud of the last one. my colopring is SHIT though aha. gotta work on that.





the scanner fucked this one up but i kinda like it.
















favouritee...
besides coloring 





thereyago aha
love this thread plur


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nice work greengun!! I like the last one too  
And I actually love the colouring, dunno what you're on about :D


----------



## greengun

thankyouu m'dear 
and meh. aha i find it a little bit... rough, so too speak. 
then again i am my own worst critique so


----------



## Surrealist-

Here are a couple portraits I've drawn of people very close to me. Sorry for the poor scanner quality. I don't have one anymore so I will have to make do. I tend to do many projects at once so alot are unfinished at the moment. Only edited out my signature on most of them






That blank spot on the hair is going to be filled in to design a feather in her hair.





Quick sketch





Bad quality drawing. I only had 10 minutes to do it. Completely destroyed that pencil to make that black background haha.





Should be perfectly smooth and incredibly detailed but hey, best image i could get of it for now. : )


----------



## Surrealist-

The tat i designed and put on my back


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow Surrealist, you are _very_ talented!! Thanks for sharing your work with us


----------



## belarki

Wow there's a lot of talent popping up in this thread! Keep it up guys/gals :D


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

mmm surrealist I wanna pick up my pencil SO bad now! will have to do it!

that tattoo design is too sick as well...*picks up tatt designs been working on*


----------



## greengun

Surrealist- said:


> Here are a couple portraits I've drawn of people very close to me. Sorry for the poor scanner quality. I don't have one anymore so I will have to make do. I tend to do many projects at once so alot are unfinished at the moment. Only edited out my signature on most of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That blank spot on the hair is going to be filled in to design a feather in her hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick sketch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad quality drawing. I only had 10 minutes to do it. Completely destroyed that pencil to make that black background haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be perfectly smooth and incredibly detailed but hey, best image i could get of it for now. : )



holy fucking talent
haha. quite impressive.


----------



## Croaton

White Mice 1

White Mice 2


----------



## aislinnna

New!


----------



## Pillthrill

For some reason the lil kid's eyes kinda creep me out. I don't know why...


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awesome work aislinna!! So clever


----------



## undead

^ agreed, i've never quite seen anything like it.

years ago, i used to draw pictures in my crushed pills and powdered drugs, that's the closest i got. made some pretty cool things, but nothing THAT well defined. 

also, i got to thinking, i had a piece i drew while on vacation this summer, but unfortunately that piece was ruined by rain later during the vacation. i never got to scan a finished image of it. i have a couple pictures of it before it was finished, but there was a lot more that went into it before it was done. here's what i had while in pittsburgh (finished the drawing in philadelphia later that week, i have no finished images of it. 

this is in pittsburgh:


----------



## aislinnna

^^ Awesome

I love it!


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

:d nifty!!!!


----------



## deaf eye

ehhh blurry pic and sloppy yesterday i was overcome with the urge to paint and create with a  slower and focused mind


----------



## Surrealist-

Pillthrill said:


> For some reason the lil kid's eyes kinda creep me out. I don't know why...



HA! I'm glad you said that. It was my goal in that drawing. Bring out the eerie vibe I kept seeing in her eyes.


----------



## Surrealist-

ryanlaughlin I ADORE your work! That's amazing!


----------



## Thou

*My ugly bleeding mug.*


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

nice dude


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow who did that b?? It's awesome!


----------



## sssssssssss

*NSFW*: 








davinci meets echer










old school.















*NSFW*: 



























people

*NSFW*: 








some self portrait.





another





yet another...


----------



## coelophysis

Incredible. I think this is my favorite that I've ever seen on BL.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow, _beautiful_ work sssssss


----------



## sssssssssss

thanks, i havent done anything since highschool, and that was two years ago.
i decided that even though im good at it, i hate working on projects.

but i think i still have my touch!


----------



## greengun

sssssssssss said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davinci meets echer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some self portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet another...



holy shit can we say talent?


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Ssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sssssssssss

more.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Dave

Good stuff! Keep at it.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie




----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

sssssssssss said:


> more.



What did U use, pencil, chalk or paint? Try writing & illustrating a children's book!


----------



## sssssssssss

i perfer colored pencil.. it takes forever, but i like it most.

then i like charcole
then water color/pencils.

ive done one in chocolate before
heres it unfinished


*NSFW*: 










but i usually hate paint, its too thick, not very detailed, dries fast, unless its oil, and oil paint is too expensive.

i kinda wanna get back into it, but i dont want to have to go through basic art classes in college, except i wouldnt mind figure drawing cause everyone could use more figure drawing.
but having art + e engineering + math major seems a little excessive.

i was in architecture, but over the years its lost a lot of its art value, and doesnt have enough math in it, and its just plain bullshit all together imo


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow ssssss, you are brilliant   

Charlie, I love it!! What did you use? Sharpies?


----------



## QuestionEverything

sssssssssss said:


> but i usually hate paint, its too thick, not very detailed, dries fast, unless its oil, and oil paint is too expensive.



It _is_ expensive, but it lasts FOREVER!  I've been using the same set of oils for 4 years and had to replace maybe 3 tubes so far; I paint a lot too.  I absolutely love oil painting.:D

Your chocolate reminded me of a mascara 'painting' i did years ago.  Those were the days 

Awesome new stuff in here people.  I've missed this thread.  

sssssssssss... you've got some very real, impressive talent.

Some of my more recent work (all work safe but tagged for courtesy due to the sheer number I'm posting):



Spoiler: Oil paintings - IN PROGRESS still



Both of these are still definitely works in progress.  I don't normally like showing my work if it's unfinished.  I'd say the first is about 90% complete and the second about 70% - it still needs several more glazes.














Spoiler: Conte and black gesso on Mylar



















This ^ is the second evolution of the below (featured on the school website)










Spoiler: Random charcoal portrait













Spoiler:  The Girl Series - Still a work in progress


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my god QE I love your work! I'm not sure I've ever seen any of your stuff before?? You are really talented!


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

QuestionEverything said:


> Spoiler: Random charcoal portrait



^^^ U perfected the technique!


----------



## slushy muddy water

questioneverything, your mind is why i love art
and your talent is endless

my hat is indeed off, sir


----------



## sssssssssss

wow. i love the first two.

im a little bit inspired to pick it back up and try oil painting again.
ahhhhh it would take so much work to get used to painting.


----------



## sssssssssss

sorry double post but fuuck! sometimes i miss creating art. i wish i had a great deal of time to get back into it.


----------



## slushy muddy water

^you should make time 
i dont know how many hours of sleep ive missed out on because i was inspired and couldnt make myself stop.  imo there's nothing better in the world than leaning back and appreciating something you did with your own hands.


----------



## kittymeow

Might show off a bit.....

This is for ConceptArt.org character of the week comp. 





Work in progress and a closeup...





A commission for someone...

*NSFW*: 










Some old stuff I still actually like










And another job for a friend.





I have a little blog --> Kitty's Drawings and I'm really trying to push my drawing this year and really get better. ConceptArt has helped a great deal because they are such a supportive community. :D 
These are all done in Corel Painter btw.

:D


----------



## coelophysis

kittymeow said:


>










kittymeow in full spectrum.



~


----------



## n3ophy7e

WOW kitty!! You are exceptionally talented, thanks for sharing some of your work. This one is my favourite:


kittymeow said:


>


----------



## kittymeow

^^^ aw thanks! :D

Everyone really loves that drawing too.


----------



## hoopyfrood

QuestionEverything said:


> Spoiler: Random charcoal portrait



wow, I gotta get doin' some artwork myself!


----------



## ocean

kitty- Awesome stuff.....The red head is my favorite......
QuestionEverything- I love your work and *LOVE* the 'girl series' !!


----------



## easyfrantic

I usually show my artwork to my friends, but my latest piece is sensitive in nature.

"the oc express"

*NSFW*: 










First piece I've done under my drug pseudonym. Full-view it if you please.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

wow! KittyMeow, QE, and SSSSSSSSSSSS you guys rock my fucking world!

Here is my latest piece - done for my new girl for her xmas present, is now on her wall, has a lil tweaking to do possibly but I like it...I had been wanting to do him for a while, and she loves the Doors  mmm






Also need a better picture of it! But will after it's tweaked hehe...


----------



## justsomeguy

just a couple things:


*NSFW*:


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I absolutely adore the second one! Very trippy  


Jblazingphoenix I love your Jim Morrison pic, your gf must be stoked with it!


----------



## Mysterier

this is base self-portrait. horrible, i know.


----------



## [eK]

Phoenix100, I have found a new love. Your Jim morrison artwork is fucking ace.
Pat on the back for you.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

awww *BLUSH MUCH!?!* thanks a lot!


----------



## Pillthrill

I LOVE the pink hair KittyMeow! You should do more in vibrant colors


----------



## psykiz

after seeing everyone's amazing artworks i though i'd post up a few of my own..
They're just random drawings from when i've been bored... all done within the past 6 months or so..


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

oooooh pretty! the top one should SO be in colour - reminds me of paisley...but not .


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nice work psykiz!


----------



## psykiz

most of them have just been done in lead pencil..
I do have one in colour.. let me see if i can find it..










Same one as earlier just outlined in black...






the next two are just closer up shots of the one above


----------



## psykiz

In the process of outlining that last one in black..


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awesome! I _love_ the first one in colour.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

psykiz said:


>



I really like this one alot  , It'd make a good sheet of acid


----------



## psykiz

I like that one too  its my favourite! The only one i've done in colour so far... Was a solid two days creating that one!
Thats pretty much all i've got for now.. been too busy to be able to sit down and draw for a couple of hours..


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I drew this mask on new years eve , well half of it and then I made a mirror in mspaint and inverted the colors


----------



## PinkStrawberries

really cool stuff here guys! I'm pretty impressed by everything I've seen!


----------



## psykiz

That mask looks wicked!
I always have trouble getting the symmetry right on pictures... perhaps i'll just draw half then mirror it  Perfect symmetry!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I think that is precisely how a lot of people do it man, so don't feel like it's cheating or anything 


Love that mask Charlie! Great colour scheme


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Thank you guys so much , I'm really proud of that one   :D


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

This is the Original


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## Cosmic Charlie




----------



## coelophysis




----------



## psykiz

that looks cool..
how did you do?


----------



## psykiz

Laika said:


>



I've seen this somewhere before! in a magazine of some sort..
I love the way it moves!


----------



## coelophysis

Animal Collective cover.
Charlie's pic reminded me of it.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Laika gets 10 points for trippiness, and 10 points for Animal Collectiveness


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I could stare at that animal collective cover for hours


----------



## coelophysis

n3ophy7e said:


> Laika gets 10 points for trippiness, and 10 points for Animal Collectiveness



%)
Fun music


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

oooh cosmic charlie that goes crazy when you scroll up and down..

and Laika - well, I almost had a flashback when I stopped and looked at that!  awesome shit...how come it moves? what is it about it that make it appear this way?? :S


----------



## coelophysis

I'm guessing it has to be the arrangement of the ovals.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie




----------



## psykiz

Found some more ones in colour that i've done!
These were done before any of the other ones i've posted..
















Now the bottom two arent actually originals.. i'm pretty sure i saw them somewhere and copied them... they're not quite the same as the original pictures though... But this was back when i was practicing my drawing skills!


----------



## psykiz

wow... they're quite big..
and the mushroom doesnt look as good as in real life


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I love the mushroom one! And the others as well. But the mushroom is very cute  



Cosmic Charlie said:


>



Whoa cool! How'd you do that?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

n3ophy7e said:


> Whoa cool! How'd you do that?



I used the magic pen style on it in an image editing program and some filter that fuzzed out the backround , can't remember which one it was right now , should have wrote it down. I did the tv fuzz thing first and then applied the magic pen    

here's the original 






Just finished this up a few minutes ago


----------



## star1980craft

*my art*

i used to create digital art , sometimes for fun and other times it was kind of  a way of expressing the way i felt at times

i will just post a link to my gallery and feel free to browse through it all and let me know what you think of them, ones you like or dislike i dont mind 

http://eternaldreams05.deviantart.com/gallery/#_featured


----------



## cletus

-> merged


----------



## aislinnna

New!!!

I think anyway, can't remember if I posted this one.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Cute!!


----------



## hoopyfrood

I love that one aislinna!




star1980craft said:


> i used to create digital art , sometimes for fun and other times it was kind of  a way of expressing the way i felt at times
> 
> i will just post a link to my gallery and feel free to browse through it all and let me know what you think of them, ones you like or dislike i dont mind
> 
> http://eternaldreams05.deviantart.com/gallery/#_featured



Nice, how do you make those?


----------



## diche




----------



## n3ophy7e

Awesome stuff diche!! I LOVE the middle one, it looks like Zion  

/Matrix nerd %)


----------



## Bill

Great thread and a lot of very cool artwork guys

:]


----------



## alantis360




----------



## scubagirl200

^i love that middle one, it's very reminiscent of a shroom trip


----------



## alantis360

it was definitely inspired by them!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Great work atlantis!!


----------



## alantis360

Laika said:


> I haven't posted anything in a while. And I have nothing new to present just yet. But things have been going well. I purchased www.drawtheworldaway.com , it only  re-directs to my deviantart page but I feel more professional this way  Also I'm going to be part of a music and arts festival, my name is on the poster & everything. I feel important, it's sweet. I've been working on some different things lately, because I want to be able to bring more than just drawings on paper with me to this festival. So I'm working on doing some patterns on random statues and home decor items that I picked up.



Laika I really enjoy all of your work and style.  They are perfect.


----------



## Zios

tribal girl said:


> I've just finished this painting of Martin Luther King for a friend of mine.


This is too good not to bump again


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

thanks for bumping - not seenthat it'sreally good!

Atlantis they are prettycool!!


----------



## naturalFLAVA

Laika said:


> More to come soon.



I love it sooo tedious and detailed. kudos wheres more?!? haha


----------



## naturalFLAVA

Zios said:


> This is too good not to bump again





Agreed, but I just wanted to say nice profile pic. I skate too.


----------



## naturalFLAVA

QuestionEverything said:


> Spoiler:  The Girl Series - Still a work in progress


  That last series, the girl one, is such a great idea and has such potential to make it a huge series, i love it!


----------



## AmorRoark

WOW. You are so right. The girl series is phenomenal.


----------



## Pillthrill

Wow alantis360 that is some cool shit! What is that first one on? I can't tell.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie




----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

oooh pretty!!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ooooh awesome Charlie!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

thanks n30 , here's another one i just finished up 






~ The Warm Current's Pull ~

this song was a huge inspiration


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awesome!! It looks like it's moving when you scroll down  
How long did it take you to do those pics?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

i drew them both with fine point sharpies 

took about 3 or 4 hours each , it was loads of fun    :D


----------



## effingcustie

nice charlie

reminds me of closing my eyes on 2c-t-2



here's one i just finished up:






and another (real version doesn't have the dollar signs but i dont want to pay for the scanning program im using):


----------



## D's

drew some things the other night,




the mad hatter on lsd, drew this guy in class yesterday. the class was about what drugs do to your brain and i remember taking some of this acid back in the day, so what better timing to draw him! ---





I drew this last night, began to draw a tribal deer and this is what flowed from my pencil.^^





The deer looked lonely by him self(I'm working on a back piece tattoo). I figure that this would look good going down the side of the drawing above.


----------



## alantis360

Pillthrill said:


> Wow alantis360 that is some cool shit! What is that first one on? I can't tell.



tyyy!  I did a whole thing on clocks for a show once and that first one is an picture of the inside of a grandfather clock in my house.  I then layed a picture of some blinds on top of it.  (pretty random but thats just how i do stuff).


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

scattered rainbow






I played neon indian almost the entire time i drew this


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oh my god man I think that is my favourite of your pieces so far. Awesome!


----------



## gloeek

I collage my walls with everything I can find:










that's just a small section of it.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

dats kinda cool...I want my wall of my new flat to be a mad collage...do you write on it as well??


----------



## gloeek

I paint on it, put glitter over wet paint, graffiti it, paint quotes on it, glue CD's on it...everything.


----------



## gloeek

One of my new photographs. I used my beautiful sister as a model.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

n3ophy7e said:


> Oh my god man I think that is my favourite of your pieces so far. Awesome!



Thank you so much n3o


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ You're welcome   



gloeek said:


> One of my new photographs. I used my beautiful sister as a model.



Gorgeous! Nice work hun


----------



## Ligaturd




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

found some painting stuff while cleaning.. that i got as a gift 5? years ago, decided to try it out, did some trace over cuz i dont know shit about paintings, but it made me want to try some more, i was suppose to finish it but it died there


----------



## Pillthrill

Wow Gloeek I'm impressed. Your use of editing in that pic is amazing!


----------



## gloeek

Pillthrill said:


> Wow Gloeek I'm impressed. Your use of editing in that pic is amazing!



I actually didn't edit it. The lighting was just REALLY good.


----------



## tribal girl

Nice work, ninj.


----------



## Dave

Agreed. Ditto to ligaturd.


----------



## lystra

great stuff, *effingcustie*


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

First figure sketch in aaaaaaages...can;t even remember how long - about 2 years maybe?? In real life, as opposed to from a photo I mean.(done xmas eve on train, standing up so it's a lil iffy)




AAAAAAAAAAAAND a pic of one of ma sex kittens




Wish I'd taken bit longer on the shading...but she was impatient...


----------



## [eK]

i got bored.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Hey, cool!! That would be a wicked tatt  
It'd hurt like fuck though...


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

EK I like that that's pretty swish - ballpoint pen?? It reminds me of this dude who makes up portrait tattoos of different sizes and shades of dots..real complex stuff - will PM you with  his name or a link when I look through my tattoo mags and find him.


----------



## spork

This thread always makes me wish I was artistically talented. There's so much awesome things to look at here. Maybe I just haven't found my medium yet...


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I would agree with the last sentence.

I think everyone has art in them - whether it be "art", dance, or music, or...erm..I'm tired can;t think lol.

These 3 to me though are synonymous.


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## scubagirl200

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


>



i really love this. quite sexy! gj


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Laika said:


>



love it , loathe it 

FEEL it ....


----------



## [eK]

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> EK I like that that's pretty swish - ballpoint pen?? It reminds me of this dude who makes up portrait tattoos of different sizes and shades of dots..real complex stuff - will PM you with  his name or a link when I look through my tattoo mags and find him.



swish - what a great term!
and yeah it was indeed an old reliable ballpoint 
let me know if you can find that artists name yeh?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

scubagirl200 said:


> i really love this. quite sexy! gj



Why thank you - I love to draw the female form..hate it when they rush me though 

EK - sure will dude - look and post tonight


----------



## MUSHET

Calendar - Face and dome done in illustrator.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

i did that yesterday, n as usual ill leave it unfinished n start something else today

edit : o n i did that for the wallpaper thread, the theme is new beginning :


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Whoa that is awesome ninjadan!! LOVE that second one.

What media did you use for the first one?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Ninjadanger that first one is mad shit! Yes what medium(s) did you use?


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

i used photoshop for both
drawing with a wacom tablet


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

n3ophy7e said:


> LOVE that second one.



well thanks, that made me play around with it 


*NSFW*:


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

you can feed it candy


----------



## Care

^trippy

View of Taft Point from the 4 mile trail in Yosemite. I've been to the top and looked down, its intimidating.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## n3ophy7e

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> you can feed it candy



Om nom nom  


Care, aweosme photo!!


----------



## QuestionEverything

Thanks guys  (kind of late, haven't been on in a while)

ninjadanslarbretabar:  Those digital works are nice.  I  have tried the wacom tablet several times and I just can't get over how disconnected I feel when trying to draw with it.  There is something, for me, in actually holding a medium against paper that I seem to be unable to function without.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

which one did you tried ? i had the cintiq 12x and now the intuos 4 small
i love both
for me its a million times more fun than paper


----------



## QuestionEverything

I honestly don't know much about either past my attempts at using them, meaning their actual names, specs, etc.  I've used the actual tablets that are separate from the screen _and_ the ones that allow you to draw directly on the screen as well.  Call me traditional in my approach, but I could not for the life of me get used to it.  Mind you, I can use photoshop, indesign, etc.  One thing that really bugged me was the size.  I felt extremely restricted. 

Most of the students love them though.  I seem to be the minority.  Thankfully I am free to continue making a mess in my studio however I wish. :D


----------



## Volundr

work in progress





















Edit 1:

hair finished, painting of glasses, bead and braid to be done before work starts on next figure.












so much to do, so little time to do it in


----------



## mindtools

^nice ;]

photoshop play:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Volundr said:


>



Wow man, that is really good, I love it!


----------



## dtta

This is the first time I believe I've had a look in this thread.  WOW!  *likes*



n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Hey, cool!! That would be a wicked tatt
> It'd hurt like fuck though...



Wasn't you that told me "if it doesn't hurt, it's not a tat"?


----------



## Volundr

Thanks for the comments :0

Updates:






















1 More portrait to go...then painting/colouring little bits AND THEN text across the three....eurgh


UPDATE:





































4am...finished..night.


----------



## Winding Vines

i give you serious props for the patience to stip.

Its so beautiful when its done tho.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

wow... Volundr just WOW...

I've never used that technique before actually...will have to try it soon!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow Volundr, you are very talented. Great work!!


----------



## [eK]

part of my psychedelic doof art


----------



## [eK]

and moar


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Ooooh I saw that actually!! Nice work my son


----------



## dtta

^^ Interesting canvas you're working on there matey.


----------



## [eK]

^^i'll say


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

hell yeah dude!! ^ they both look like they were really hot...erm..I mean nice shades of fluro


----------



## Bauer095

5 layer stencil sprayed on particle board:


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Nice work Bauer!! I love the stencil technique


----------



## dtta

^ Wow.  That's pretty cool.  

I like this thread %)


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Bauer that shit's really decent...nice image, nice colour scheme - good to see someone doing multiple layers as well


----------



## Bauer095

thanks for the comments guys, i appreciate them, jblazing--you need a better abbreviated name ...jbp?--sounds like you're making some stencils of your own, mind letting me check them out?


----------



## Khadijah

I was helpin out my man with a comic sketch he was workin on. Some type of story that he had to create a plot line and characters for, the theme was somethin like "alligator girl" and he came up with the plot bein this southern broad who lives down in lousiana on the bayou, lives with her young son, single mom, who turns tricks to feed her kid...Except she got a strange habit of killin the johns and stealin everything they got and feein em to the gators after she gets her money:D 

Anyways, he asked me to make up some sketches. he told me how he wanted her face to appear, gave me some specs and i did the face sketches for him. here was his ideas/specs:

strong, proud looking features. eyes:slightly tilted, almond-shaped but not the big, rounded type. slit/hooded eyes, cat/snake like, dark, not easily readable. arched eyebrows. Nose: slightly upturned, visible nostrils, flat-ish, a little wide. rounded. mouth & lips: wide smile, big toothy grin (gator style) full but not pouty lips. flat forehead, widows peak, high cheekbones. wide slightly rounded jaw, heart shaped face, round small chin. 

So I came up with this for him.






the body sketch aint finished, and Im pretty pissed at how it came out on the scanner. I did it in colored pencil and marker on paper that had a kind of rough grain to it, you know just regular sketch paper, and the scanner picked it up and made it look alot less smoother than it really is becuz if the rough tooth of the paper I guess. If i had did it on somethin more like a vellum kind of surface it woulda been smoother but the scanner made it look alot more rough and less blended, so it looks shittier than it is, but hey wtf can I do. he gave me some more descriptions of her body type and clothing and all that and I I made up this sketch, like i said tho it aint finished but just felt like postin in here its been so long. also, her face looks like shit in the body sketch I know, I just filled it in as a space filler cuz the focus is on the body, so just dont pay her face in this second sketch no mind. 








I also played around with my colored pencils a few weeks back , started sketchin after i took my daily adderall and since I had been off it for a few days  I really felt it and got in that drawin mood. Some old school Kanye west was playin , Remember that 'all falls down" joint and I got the idea to draw a sketch of the broad described in the song but ended up just mesin around doin some graffiti style lettering. it was in color but the scanner was pickin it up too light so i had to put it in gray scale so you could actually see it.






Well I guess thats all for now. i should post in here more often but I just never think to do it. It inspires me to keep up my work tho and not just stop doin artwork like i tend to do for long stretch of time sometimes. now im bout to go and actually look at the rest of this thread n see wat yall up to.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Awesome lacey! I love those sketches, she looks _sassy_


----------



## soul scientist

This guy I know asked me to draw a fantasy character he made up. I normally don't draw much on the computer since I don't have a tablet and I usually just doodle stuff in little books but here's the bro. Kinda old but whatev.


----------



## creampuffwar

^ Awesome. One of the dudes from the cartoon gargoyles looks like that. Love that show.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Nice work!!


soul scientist, that's really cool! I like it


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

another tattoo design finished yaaaaaaaaaay...gonna get this in the next month RIGHT after I move into my new place.


----------



## creampuffwar

^ Wow, that is so cool!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awesome Jblazing!! Where's the tatt going?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

right arm under my first tattoo - just above the elbow


----------



## slushy muddy water

Volundr is friggin amazing

my most recent doodlings 
this actually turned into a letter






i didnt think i would, but im really starting to like prismas


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

prismas rule!! dont get them over here   need to order some...

That eye is the shit ^


----------



## slushy muddy water

thanks much 
i like the tattoo idea of yours too


----------



## Caroline

Sweet stuff! i will post some pics up soon


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nive work slushy!! I love the eye drawing


----------



## cletus

@ Volundr. Those pictures are amazing, thanks for the share.

They remind me of this site I came across a while back:
*
Sharpie Art on Styrofoam Cups*


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thanks so much for that link cleets!! That was AWESOME!


----------



## Volundr

Jblazing I really like the tattoo design, great colour scheme!

thanks again for the compliments! always so nice to hear and cletus some of those cups are fantastic, particularly like:






 and


----------



## cletus

^I've just found you a new hobby & gift idea for friends if you can find those made to measure plastic boxes!


----------



## Volundr

hah, if only I had the will or the time for a hobby


----------



## Bauer095

My project today:


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ That is awesome Bauer!! Love it


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

oooooh my god that is fit. Like a remix of that one ya posted before...what's it on? Cardboard?looks like it got mad texture to it


----------



## Bauer095

Thanks guys I dig this one a lot too, it's just painted on a piece of scrap particle board, I'd like to do something similar on canvas to see the difference.


----------



## Khadijah

Just a drawing i did for my cousin. She locked up in the county jail right now, Im prayin that they dont send her back downstate on a parole violation and give her the ankle bracelet instead So i draw her pictures an write her alot of letters. It aint much but I had fun making it.


----------



## Volundr

love the typography!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

nice lacey K 

love the writing and the expression on her face


----------



## Triglav

*I need a honest critique of my artwork*

Im still learning (i guess ill never stop). I could use some pointers. My self confidence seems to have serious ups and downs . . .
Sorry if there are too many pics.
Here goes . . .


----------



## silentangst

I really like it. All of it. I don't have pointers though, as I'm only artistic on computers 

But I do like it


----------



## kytnism

thats a fantastic talent you have there op. i love how multi dimensional your work looks; especially in the 2d paintings. the snake in particular caught my attention; the detail in its structure and personality is very vivid. nice work


----------



## cletus

Merged with share your artwork thread.

Dunno what you are doing Triglav, but you are doing it right :D

I know some of the objects are actual 3d, but the flat ones even look like they're leaping out at you. Good stuff!


----------



## Black

@triglav
lots of nice pieces of art!
i especially like the first and the last one.

but wtf is the thing in the second to last photo?!?


----------



## Triglav

Black said:


> @triglav
> lots of nice pieces of art!
> i especially like the first and the last one.
> 
> but wtf is the thing in the second to last photo?!?



It is a "tomahawk" made in a traditional aboriginal fashion.


----------



## Triglav

P.S. My next project (for my diploma) will be statues carved out of wood, combined with bone, rock, and raw string put together with tree resin. Hope i can get some nice tribal-psy shit together . . .


----------



## coombesy

this is my bedroom wall which me and a friend painted the other day i am KORE (top)















and this is the other side of my room i done over a year ago, just fancied some bubbles on the wall, great to look at on sub-breakthrough doses of DMT


----------



## coombesy

and this is a before and after of my mates car he painted outside my house the other day

















TRIPIN!!!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

yeah car are pretty expensive canva tho


photoshop is easier to make a bald eagle car





(wings sold separately)


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Whoa cool!!


----------



## Albion

:D


----------



## slushy muddy water

i lub the eagle car ninja 


a couple things ive been working on...




^prismas are so friggin fun




le hug


----------



## Volundr

i love that second one slushy, dont really know what in particular makes it look so good but idk just looks so earthy and real


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

What's a prisma?

Whatever it is, it looks really cool. 
And Le Hug is just amazing.


----------



## n3ophy7e

JSPete that is some awesome stuff! 

And slushy, beautiful work


----------



## lostPixels

Based off my first acid trip.

Here's the web size with all the details.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Brilliant lp!!


----------



## Vacuumhed

Once upon a time, I was into art. But suddenly I wasn't. Just because of this brain with really weak imagination and visualization. Nothing pops up in my head whatever I look at, boring slob, so that's probably why I never manage to conversate with people.

What steps do you artists to prepare new art. Do you actually have a complete image with perfect details, the finished product, visualized in the head? And what do you do to increase inspiration and ideas.


----------



## precision

lostPixels I really like that :D  nicely done!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

LP that is INTENSE

JSPete that first one is magic...I recognize the person in the second 

Coffeedrinker - Prisma(colors)  are a type of pencils, blendable and lightfast so the colours stay intense for a lot longer. 

You can get prisma markers too I believe


----------



## lostPixels

Thanks guys! I am so new to showing my stuff to people, I want to get my work out there in some local galleries, any tips?

@Vacuumhed
For me personally I improvise my work based on some basic ideas in my head, usually making a lot of "happy mistakes" along the way. I'm not sure how usual my approach is though...


----------



## Albion

A couple of big canvas paintings I've done this week for my art course:


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

the second one aint finished though right??


----------



## Albion

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> the second one aint finished though right??



It is, it's just two tonal...meant to look a bit like a stencilling...


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

ohh sorry..
Just looks like he has no nose. #


EDIT From THIS angle anyways


----------



## Albion

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> ohh sorry..
> Just looks like he has no nose. #
> 
> 
> EDIT From THIS angle anyways



haha yeah I know I made his nose far too long...you can see the nostrils half a mile down.


----------



## Volundr

lostPixels said:


> Thanks guys! I am so new to showing my stuff to people, I want to get my work out there in some local galleries, any tips?



lol how is that possible if youre a member of evoke one


----------



## lostPixels

Volundr said:


> lol how is that possible if youre a member of evoke one



I've never had the money to print stuff out, so I've mainly just shown other digital abstract artists my work. How'd you know I was in evoke btw??


----------



## justsomeguy

get together an artist packet with nice prints of your images if that's how you want galleries to show them, a CV, artist statement (blahhh), and start researching local galleries for ones that think would fit with your stuff.  researching is important lol.  then send out your artist packets with a short, concise letter explaining you are interested in showing your work at their gallery.  don't send your images to galleries that focus on, say, landscapes and flower paintings lol.

also look into local art festivals, studio crawls, etc.  we are having an art crawl downtown tonight, about 7 locations all together.  i gotta get down there


----------



## Volundr

lostPixels said:


> I've never had the money to print stuff out, so I've mainly just shown other digital abstract artists my work. How'd you know I was in evoke btw??



Recognised style to something id seen before and right clicked to see image source to see if it would trigger any memory 

I used to always check evoke, slashthree and obviously depthcore artpacks and then randomly stopped as my interest (not appreciation) in digital art faded...maybe i'll have to look again


----------



## alantis360

Vacuumhed said:


> Once upon a time, I was into art. But suddenly I wasn't. Just because of this brain with really weak imagination and visualization. Nothing pops up in my head whatever I look at, boring slob, so that's probably why I never manage to conversate with people.
> 
> What steps do you artists to prepare new art. Do you actually have a complete image with perfect details, the finished product, visualized in the head? And what do you do to increase inspiration and ideas.



I dont know if im an "artist" but i like to do artsy things, and when i do it i just start drawing or with photoshop start with a line or shape or image or something and just go from there until i get into the "zone" once im there it all starts falling together and is always based on my emotions at the time and how i feel.  

With photoshop i just need a picture even if i just whip out my digital camera and just press the flash and upload it i can make it into any thing or color.  I usually always do all my work in one sitting, like 45 minutes say and when im bored i stop.  I dont ever push myself to finish something just to finish it.  Art is always a very smooth, easy and natural process for me.  If that makes any sense...

oh and inspiration wise, well thats all life and experiences and music for me.  I really do love many psychedelics also and that has played an enormous role in me doing art, and figuring out how much I love it and figuring out who I actually am.  Artists that I like also play a big deal but believe it or not there are a few people in this thread whose art i completely adore, its all the same I just love art. 

I just really started doing "art" only a year or two ago, other than that i used to draw as a young child but I know how you feel up until a few years ago I used to wonder how to artists do that and what steps do they use to get to a full complete thing, but I dont think they do anything lol they just do it. PM if im not making sense lol.  If you look at some of my art (its somewhere in this thread) you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Albion

Last one :D


----------



## Harley3311

justsomeguy said:


> here are some drawings from a couple figure sessions this month:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Were these done at usf?


----------



## justsomeguy

Harley3311 said:


> Were these done at usf?



whoa those are a blast from the past couple years.  

they were done in chicago.


----------



## [eK]

Triglav said:


>



epic. i really love your art, but this one really grabbed my attention.
if i saw this in a shop, i would more than likely buy it.
doesn't seem like you need too many pointers, just keep doing what your doing! if i were you i would keep at the psychedelic feel, i can see you progressing to crazy levels.


hope this isn't a repost.
just some uv reactive doodling on a hot girls arm.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ It is indeed a repost but who cares, it's awesome


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Awwww what?!?! Where was that beautiful pic from Triglav?!? I missed it somehow!!! amazing.


----------



## tribal girl

cletus said:


> ^I've just found you a new hobby & gift idea for friends if you can find those made to measure plastic boxes!



Huh, me too. I want one to display my Freddy Krueger glove. :D


----------



## silentangst

The Almighty Tallest from Invader Zim, done a couple of years ago with a graphics tablet.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ _Hey!! Someone's makin' donuts!_  

Zim 

Nice work sa


----------



## undead

lostPixels said:


> Based off my first acid trip.
> 
> Here's the web size with all the details.



i don't remember if i've said it yet, but that shit's absolutely fucking ILL! i would love to have it on my wall.


----------



## lostPixels

Thanks! Here's some more!!

















I'm working on getting more prints now, it's expensive for the canvas ones, so I am just gonna get them on nice paper and maybe glue them on a hard back? Not sure yet.


----------



## precision

holy lostPixels, those are amazing! I really like that third one there :D


----------



## Bauer095

Lovin it, lp!

Does anyone know of a web-based Photoshop type program i can use on my iPad? Trying to completely eliminate the need for my laptop and thats the last piece of the puzzle


----------



## justsomeguy

i hear you Bauer, but i can't imagine the iPad would be an appropriate platform for photoshop (or illustrator, or LOL flash).  not enough power or flexibility in my opinion.  

i can't wait for an affordable tablet pc ><


----------



## [eK]

*lostpixels* keep up the awesome work!!


so i got bored and decided to mess around with an old piece of garbage i once created in 06'.
the only thing new would be the colors on there..
Im starting to aim for slightly psychedelic feels to my creations these days, hopefully come up with some more work that can be used as decor at psytrance-parties/doofs.
cant wait to get some more recent doodles up on here for you guys.







lol.. i originally created this when i was 15 back in 06'.
its cool to look back and sum up how you have progressed over the years.


----------



## undead

^ Very cool! I dig the blue outline a lot.

BTW, I agree, it's cool to see the progressions. I have MANY unfinished pieces from years ago that I'll sometimes start in on. It's cool because all the techniques and styles you've learned, applied, and forgotten over the years...  appear in your work. I find, though, that sometimes if I'm lacking a creative spark, that's when it's time to break out an old unfinished piece because there were things that I was doing years ago that still to this day make me go "hmmm... that's pretty fresh." I don't know if I'm lacking the creative drive now or what, but artistically, my older shit is way sweeter. I'll have to work on that. :D

I'd like to get some more stuff in this thread to contribute to a thriving beast that you, [eK], and many others are constantly breathing life into.


----------



## deadhead507461

I am no artist, but I try at least. .


----------



## [eK]

ryanlaughlin said:


> I find, though, that sometimes if I'm lacking a creative spark, that's when it's time to break out an old unfinished piece because there were things that I was doing years ago that still to this day make me go "hmmm... that's pretty fresh." I don't know if I'm lacking the creative drive now or what, but artistically, my older shit is way sweeter. I'll have to work on that. :D



lol i agree man, i really do. 
if im lacking that so called creative spark, and decide to whip out an old unfinished piece (i have so many), i generally look at the substrate and think, cool, that spark has now been replaced with a guide or 'preset' image, i suppose (the old unfinished work), so instead of having a blank sheet infront of me and cobwebs forming in my brain, i now have some cool old incomplete doodles to work with, its then so much easier to expand and broaden the artwork, as well as speed up the generation of ideas and ~sparks~ in my brain.
and because our skills are always progressing, we have the choice to alter the original image if needed and turn something old and pretty cool looking, into something new and fucking awesome. 
its pretty enjoyable. 
but i still mostly like creating work from scratch 

get some more work up ryan. im pretty sure your pictures burn mine lol.
meh


----------



## undead

Bang on, brah!

But naw, I think we've both got skills in different areas. I feel like I have a good ability to draw a free flowing, stream of consciousness type of abstract googily gobbily, but you have a better sense of the big picture. It's hard for me to draw an image that I have in my head. I can draw stuff from other images, like portraits and things, but I can't set out to draw something and put that final image on paper very confidently. Then again, I think being a good artist is a lot about stretching your abilities and being a great artist is about expanding on that by learning to work outside of your comfort zone.

deadhead... for not being an artist... that's a great foundation. What makes you say you're not an artist anyways? If you create art, you're an artist, plain and simple. If you enjoy doing it, keep working at it, you'll be amazed at the things you'll learn simply by drawing and drawing and drawing and drawing. Just let it be fun, find your style, and always be open to new techniques. I guarantee you'll blow shit up.


----------



## [eK]

get a few pictures up dude! 
you need to refresh my memory.. im picturing some images/styles in my head of which im sure are similar to you're kind of art.. Im hardly online anymore these days, so ive kind of gone outta loop and forgotten a lot of bluelight artists' pieces&styles of work, which have been posted on here in the past.
pretty sure i vaguely remember what style you're into though. 
im heaps good with drawing heaps ugly, fucked up looking characters, but there's really only so much of that i can do without getting 'over it'. 
i can draw other stuff too, like flowers and a few cheesy things like that.. but my goal is to eventually warp my style and try for some cool abstract images or nice flowy patterns and stuff like that..
perhaps, you should give eK a little bit of inspiration 

i done this doodle a fair while ago, and think it looks pretty cool for something so simple.
i need to work on expanding that psychedelic type of look, throw in some random shapes and shit.





ill show you another really old one of mine..
forget the elephants head, just focus on the flowery background.
its almost like a symmetrical thing ive going on, im thinking i could start concentrating on more patterns like that.. meh.


----------



## undead

Both of those are really cool actually. The first one gives me that melting effect and the second one, I almost didn't even notice that until I read what you said. It's pretty intricate. I'm sure it'd be time consuming, but well worth the final product piece by piece let alone the types of things you could fuse it into.

I don't have anything recent uploaded. So everything has probably already been posted, but for a refresher and maybe because it will get me going again!

This is most of the pieces that I grew really fond of while in the process of creating them. 


*NSFW*: 



















































































This one got ruined by rain before I ever got a chance to scan it when it was done.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oh my god dude, you're fucking _amazing!!_ 
I remember a few of those from previous posts  
Good work man!


----------



## Caroline

Somethin i am halfway through, gonna try sell it on the street for like £15


----------



## diche

Sneeze





Quantum Entanglement





Double Dragon


----------



## diche

Dopamine Addict





Napthallamine





Luna


----------



## n3ophy7e

Caroline that is fantastic! You're very talented hun  


diche, _lov_e your work man!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Ryaaaaaan I've missed your shit in here mang!!

EK I like that one in your notepad - wiggles at me, and jumps out and stuff 
Will hook you up with that "dots tattoo artist" - completely slipped my mind, but will do it (think it could be Xed Le Head)


----------



## undead

Agreed with the above! Caroline, your piece is pretty emotive. Definitely something I'd hang up on my wall (that's my passing grade ). diche, those first two pics in the second post of yours have a real eerie 70's rug feel to them. I would put them on my floor (that's also my passing grade ). I think the others are really well done, but I'm specifically feelin those two.

And thanks neo and jblazin! I was thinkin earlier, that I need to get drawing more. I have many motives, :D, but I'm just in dire need of getting the creative spark to ignite. I ended up drawing something tonight that I'm feelin at the moment, I'll scan it when I get a chance in the morning/afternoon. :D


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ I feel ya pain buddy, totally in that space right now too - it's great when you get something down after a few weeks of having done squat though isn't it - looking at it on the page just proves it's still there  really good shit dude.


----------



## [eK]

ahh *ryan*, i forgot how talented you are.
i haven't seen a fair few of them before, but phwooooar they are all really good.



Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> Will hook you up with that "dots tattoo artist" - completely slipped my mind, but will do it (think it could be Xed Le Head)



oh cool i just done a bit of google research on him, checked out his picture gallery and stuff.
this guy does amazing tattoos!!
love it. thanks for that  might give me a few new ideas to play around with.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Something I threw together for a friend.

We were in bed going to sleep last halloween, and I asked her what animal would she be - she said a "snow tiger...with Pegasus wings".

So here she is. Might do it again sometime -like a big one. This was soooo quick.

EDIT: BOLLOCKS! The picture really doesn't do it justice - it has a lot more purple in the background ether


----------



## User Name Here

*Post Your Art*

I wanna see everyone's paintings, photographs, jewelry, etc. What kind of art do you make? Do you sell it or is it just for fun? Etc. 

I love looking at other peoples' work. GO.

P.S.: I did a search and didn't see anything like this that has been done recently so if it has been done before, my bad.


----------



## Damien

Try the Second Opinion Forum, that's were we host most of our arts n crafts.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ That's so cute Jblazing!


----------



## papa

Lounge to Secound Opinion.....


----------



## coombesy

can someone pm me a good site to upload my pic to without any logins or anything to upload to here


----------



## cletus

User Name Here said:


> I wanna see everyone's paintings, photographs, jewelry, etc. What kind of art do you make? Do you sell it or is it just for fun? Etc.
> 
> I love looking at other peoples' work. GO.
> 
> P.S.: I did a search and didn't see anything like this that has been done recently so if it has been done before, my bad.



Merged with the awesome "Share your artwork v. pretty colors!!" thread. 

The one stop shop for bluelight artistic talent :D


----------



## cletus

coombesy said:


> can someone pm me a good site to upload my pic to without any logins or anything to upload to here



I've always used http://imageshack.us/ for any uploads & they last for an eternity compared to other picture hosting sites. No login required.


----------



## User Name Here

Oh my god, there are so many talented people here! I've always felt like most addicts tend to be really artistic and/or intelligent and it really shows in this thread.


----------



## User Name Here

The one I started yesterday in oil. So far I have the clouds done.






An abstract self portrait I did when I was 17. The canvas is HUGE.






This is a weird way to show art but anyway... These are two paintings hanging up in my bedroom. The one on the left was done for a friend. He wanted a post-apocalyptic painting based around this image:






I wish this scanner did a better job.






My friend who died wrote this and he was an amazingly good writer (we were fucked up, if you can't tell).






An ink painting I did in HS.


----------



## cletus

^thanks for sharing. I love the portrait in the second photograph - is it yourself or someone you know?


----------



## User Name Here

cletus said:


> ^thanks for sharing. I love the portrait in the second photograph - is it yourself or someone you know?



Thank you. It's a picture of myself that actually resembles the way I looked when I was in high school with the short hair and all. I think it's one of my favorite paintings.


----------



## Web




----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

papasomni said:


> Lounge to Secound Opinion.....



wat

User Name here I like your robots


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ papa moved UNH's artwork thread from the Lounge to SO, then it was merged with this one 

Beautiful work UNH!! You're very talented hun, thanks for sharing


----------



## User Name Here

Thank you!


----------



## undead

The compliments are much appreciated! 

I'm currently working on this:






I'll post it up when I'm done too.


----------



## undead

Not finished, by any stretch of the imagination, but here's an update.


----------



## diche

user name here said:


> oh my god, there are so many talented people here! I've always felt like most addicts tend to be really artistic and/or intelligent and it really shows in this thread.



   lol


----------



## Dave

ryan-- I await with bated breath the completion of that piece. It already looks great, although it's clearly not anywhere near finished.

Just to put it out there, for how much do you think you might be willing to part with one of your pieces? If you're not comfortable discussing it here, feel free to PM me.


----------



## n3ophy7e

ryan, looking good man!! Looking forward to seeing the end result


----------



## glitterbizkit

Here are a few new ones that I completed recently (well, they need a few touch-ups here and there but I usually wait a few days or weeks before doing this so I can see them fresh and anew).  I've rented a space at an exhibition night where I'll display some of my stuff.  pretty nervous!  I'd really appreciate any honest (but gentle) feedback, I'm having a bit of a self-confidence crisis as the date for the exhibition approaches!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh honey, please don't be nervous! Your work is beautiful. Good luck with the exhbition, I'm sure it will be fantastic


----------



## versd

jager shots!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Gorgeous photo!! You should enter our photo contests more often!


----------



## [eK]

ryanlaughlin said:


> Not finished, by any stretch of the imagination, but here's an update.



this is fucking cool.
the type of graffiti that really screams out at me.
id like to see what it looks like with more detail.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

glitterbizkit said:


> Here are a few new ones that I completed recently (well, they need a few touch-ups here and there but I usually wait a few days or weeks before doing this so I can see them fresh and anew).  I've rented a space at an exhibition night where I'll display some of my stuff.  pretty nervous!  I'd really appreciate any honest (but gentle) feedback, I'm having a bit of a self-confidence crisis as the date for the exhibition approaches!!



hell yes woman! I want a painting/tripping sesh with you, your stuff is cool!


----------



## eon_blue

self portrait for my alternative portraiture class...


----------



## versd




----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Beautiful photos eon and versd!


----------



## glitterbizkit

Thanks n3ophy7e and jblazingphoenix...  Feeling more confident as I've completed a few more works...

eon, that photo really fascinates me.  Good work!!


----------



## eon_blue

glitterbizkit said:


> Thanks n3ophy7e and jblazingphoenix...  Feeling more confident as I've completed a few more works...
> 
> eon, that photo really fascinates me.  Good work!!



Thanks! I love your paintings, especially the fusion of color in the bottom two. It's gives off an explosive feeling of energy to me, very compelling to look at 

versd, that's a perfect cat portrait heh. I like how you got down to his/her level almost like you two were in the same position at the time the photo was taken  Definitely gives the viewer a feeling of a more intimate perspective with the animal rather than seeing it from the average human's height and perspective. Beautiful light, too.


----------



## welshmick

Most excellent thread 


Some very artistic peeps here.

I'm a little jealous, I have trouble drawing matchstick men.


----------



## Black

welshmick said:


> I'm a little jealous, I have trouble drawing matchstick men.



hehe. same here.

@eon_blue
really nice picture!
i still have a bit of trouble figuring out if it's a photo, a painting, a photoshop drawing or a combination of those


----------



## n3ophy7e

welshmick said:


> I'm a little jealous, I have trouble drawing matchstick men.



Haha join the club mate


----------



## eon_blue

Black said:


> hehe. same here.
> 
> @eon_blue
> really nice picture!
> i still have a bit of trouble figuring out if it's a photo, a painting, a photoshop drawing or a combination of those



It's an edited photo  No drawing in photoshop, just some color/contrast work and an image of wood overlayed on top of the actual image.


----------



## daysonatrain

there is some seriously good works of art in this thread.

here is my contribution- not my best but the only one i have scanned. done with blown ink and pen.


----------



## effingcustie




----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Nice!! How did you do it? 


doat, I love that drawing man!! Nice work


----------



## versd




----------



## coelophysis

daysonatrain said:


> there is some seriously good works of art in this thread.
> 
> here is my contribution- not my best but the only one i have scanned. done with blown ink and pen.



Immaculate.


----------



## Kenickie

this thread fucking pwns


----------



## undead

Glitterbizkit... I never got a chance to tell you before your exhibition, but your pieces are fantastic! neo was right... nothing to fret. 

A lot of cool stuff has been posted here. The photography (all of it) has been awesome. I really dig the shot glasses and the cat. And daysonatrain... that piece is awesome! I've done similar in the past by experimenting with blown ink, but I didn't think to add the nuances that you put into yours. Great execution there. Don't hate me when I borrow that idea in the future. 

And it's been little bits at a time, but I'll show what I have of the graf piece up to this point. It's taking a while cause I have to decide what to put in it from time to time. Also I'll post an older doodle that I did.

Update on the graf piece.






An older doodle of mine.


----------



## QuestionEverything

ryan,  that "doodle" is fantastic.  Very emotive and really draws me in.


----------



## undead

Thanks a ton QE!


----------



## daysonatrain

thanks laika and n3o

A





> nd daysonatrain... that piece is awesome! I've done similar in the past by experimenting with blown ink, but I didn't think to add the nuances that you put into yours. Great execution there. Don't hate me when I borrow that idea in the future.



thanks ryan, im all for stealing/copying art ideas (i highly doubt i was the first one to think of this one anyway )


----------



## eon_blue




----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Beautiful! I love it  


versd, I love that angle, very intriguing


----------



## User Name Here

Here is one I'm working on right now. I'm not sure where I'm going with it. It's in oil so I have plenty of time to figure it out while it dries. I wanna put something in the middle--probably a grazing horse or something--but I'm not 100% on that yet. Any suggestions? It started out as an abstract-ish painting [with the unusual sky] but it's becoming more "realistic" as I move forward with it. I normally do mostly abstract-type art but this time around I wanna make something that looks mostly realistic (not too real or boring though ).






Suggestions? I've never had any formal art training really aside from classes in elementary and middle school if that counts. I am really eager to learn and open to suggestions.

Once again, there is so much beautiful work here. I would break it down and name off each person I am incredibly impressed by but that would take forever! Let's just say *everyone* here is extremely gifted... All of you should be very proud to say the least.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

that's really nice!!

I've had fuck all luck with oils...although I have been told you actually have to mix the paints WITH oil..after I tried using them fo the first time and almost ruining a canvas...

it looks great fo now - dunno about a grazing hore - maybe a bird/eagle??

It looks like the sky with a forest of firs or something...


----------



## cletus

That painting is crying out for a silhouette of some sort.


----------



## User Name Here

It's still a work in progress. Worry not, it will have more character soon enough.


----------



## User Name Here

I was also kinda distracted by watching Cube while working on the grass part... Maybe that's what happened haha.


----------



## versd




----------



## versd




----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Mate you have a serious talent for photography. Have you ever done any exhibitioning or anything?


----------



## versd

cheers! working on entering the industry ... day job gets in the way !


----------



## undead

Well, I'll echo what neo said, you got skill. You have an awesome eye and good vision, and I'm not being redundant. :D

There's something about that sneaker photo that I dig too.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I was playing with my brother's new Canon DSLR today *drooooool*
_I WANT ONE DAMMIT!!!_


----------



## versd

what model camera and gear is he using? love discussing camera gear


----------



## n3ophy7e

Dude I really wish I could remember, I'll ask him next time I see him


----------



## versd




----------



## n3ophy7e

Whoa, nice!!


----------



## eon_blue

I really, really wish I had stayed with Canon back when I first started shooting. I decided to be "different" than my friends and went to Nikon, because back then I was retarded and didn't know diddly about camera specs. Now I've invested in Nikon and Canon is leading the way   Nikon is trying to catch up by marketing cameras that have half the image/video quality and cost twice as much (not exactly but you get the idea). 

Why the hell can't Nikon make a DSLR with 1080p video???? The most they're offering, even on the $5,000 D3s, is 720p video with 12mp. Canon's 5DMII cost roughly $2,500 and has 21mp with 1080p video  

Sorry...someone starting mentioning camera gear talk and I had to run with it  Seriously though, Nikon needs to get with the program. For the time being I'm just going to invest in good lighting equipment and such and see if anything comes out soon. 

btw I'm shooting with a nikon D2xs, pretty outdated now as far as digital cameras go but it gets the job done. I just really want to have video capabilities, *every* working photographer that came and talked to our classes last semester told us that if you aren't shooting video as well as stills then you're going to miss out on the best jobs (commercially speaking). I'd imagine the same goes for event photographers, especially those that shoot weddings.


----------



## versd

difficult to share much of my work as its mostly event/fashion photography. so im down to any random product or landscape shots lol sorry ... 


perhaps this can go in the things that dont belong contest?


----------



## undead

I like that shot a lot.


----------



## versd

thanks everyone


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Awesome.
I have a photo which is pretty damn similar  






And I _LOVE_ that shot with the shoes on the beach!!


----------



## Dave

Beer samplers rule! I like the perspective on the shot.

Versd-- do you have a photoblog/stream or something that we could link to?


----------



## undead

Here's one I don't think I've ever posted up. Sorry if I have. :D






And an update on my other piece (again, little doing, but still an update).

*NSFW*:


----------



## Seventeen

Cool art guys, I might post some of my photographs when I get home - I've got pretty good.

Getting into watercolours and other traditional art too, it'll be a little while since I feel confident sharing though, I'm not very good at that yet.


----------



## Seventeen

Ok, here goes:


*NSFW*: 









































That's enough for now. if you guys like i'll post some more


----------



## random no one

these are my two favorites ,  i  have few more on my flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/50019741@N08/


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

ryanlaughlin said:


> And an update on my other piece (again, little doing, but still an update)



tooo swish...LOVING IT dude



Seventeen said:


> Ok, here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's enough for now. if you guys like i'll post some more



 mm this one.


----------



## Seventeen

Got a few traditional pieces I've done today, I actually quite liked the watercolour so I'll share:






and a doodle






Please bear in mind i'm not artist, just enjoy being creative


----------



## Black

Seventeen said:


> That's enough for now. if you guys like i'll post some more



*like*


----------



## n3ophy7e

random no one, those are awesome!! How do you do them? 

Seventeen, gorgeous stuff, love it


----------



## Seventeen

Thanks guys/girls. I'll post the doodle when it's complete, I've done about 60% of the page now so I figured I may as well finish it - it looks pretty cool.

ryanlaughlin  i really like your graff style


----------



## footscrazy

daysonatrain said:


> there is some seriously good works of art in this thread.
> 
> here is my contribution- not my best but the only one i have scanned. done with blown ink and pen.



I LOVE this.


----------



## Seventeen

The completed 'doodle'. Not very colourful but I like it, and haven't shared much yet. Click the thumbnail for full size.


----------



## malakaix

These are a few images/photos that i manipulated into vector art when i was into photo manipulation about 4-5 years ago.





















And here's a vector pic i did of myself recently;











daysonatrain said:


>



That looks amazing dude, nice work! I love B&W artwork


----------



## daysonatrain

thanks footscrazy and malakai.

very nice 17, thats the kinda drawing i do all the time.


----------



## coelophysis

Well keep it up! Do you use a ruler?


----------



## daysonatrain

not sure if you mean me... but i dont use a ruler, all freehand


----------



## coelophysis

Yeah I meant you. Some of the lines looked long, I always have a hard time doing long straight lines.


----------



## Seventeen

Apparently it's all in the technique - one of the most useful things I ever learnt in secondary school Art classes, before I dropped them (wish I'd carried on) was to use your entire arm as opposed to the wrist, and to focus on the destination of the line. I'm by no means a good artist but using that technique I can get pretty good straight lines drawn.

Daysonatrain, thanks for the feedback. I really like your piece too - as many others clearly do. Got any more you can upload?


----------



## daysonatrain

Laika said:


> Yeah I meant you. Some of the lines looked long, I always have a hard time doing long straight lines.



this is a scaled down version, the real size (about 4x) it looks less precise from close up.  

@seventeen, unfortunetaly thats the only one i have scanned, might scan another larger picture sometime soon if i can find a free scanner.


----------



## Seventeen

Digital camera perhaps? That's what I use, though most of my amateur efforts are small enough to scan.


----------



## Volundr

Ages since I've done any digital work, but being bored at home it's is something to do.






Original size is A2. I've done it as a back-up piece for an exhibition I've been invited to, a back-up in the sense that if I don't get my traditional pieces done in time/to a standard I'm happy with, I can always have that printed.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Wow Volundr that is so cool!!


----------



## Seventeen

Nice, I see you got it finished. That's gone in an entirely different direction to how I expected it to be - good job.

EDIT: something from a while back


*NSFW*: 










Done on Kaleidosketch; have a go!


----------



## hoopyfrood

^ it's a tube! I wonder if I could venture inside of it on lsd...

someone should post youtube videos of their music. that counts, right?


----------



## DamagedLemon

Some pictures...


*NSFW*:


----------



## Seventeen

I love the bottom one DL


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ +1  
Nice work DL!


----------



## Noboru Wataya

*NSFW*: 








for size


----------



## Volundr

^ Really cool doodle, especially like the hexagonal section! very nicely done


----------



## slushy muddy water

noboru that is highly awesome doodles 


ive been working with polyester casting resin lately
is so much fun

*NSFW*:


----------



## Noboru Wataya

small update

for size
*NSFW*:


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Awesome!


slushy, it does indeed look like it would be a lot of fun playing with that stuff!! Nice work 

Ooh, and on that note, we're up to 1,000 posts. Time for the new thread!


----------

